# Ipsy/MyGlam: November 2012



## lovelywhim (Oct 24, 2012)

I just got an email from Ipsy saying that they're including

Benefit's They're Real mascara
in their November bags! I figured it'd be a good time to start a thread for the November glam bag. =)

Also, the email said there would be five products (two full sized items).

Edit: to add spoiler box


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 24, 2012)

I thought I'd start this thread since I don't see any others and just received this email:


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yay! Same here! Received that email!





The bag looks cute!


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 24, 2012)

I wonder what the other items would be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 24, 2012)

I received it too! So excited for the November bag. The only thing is the bag in the picture looks really similar to the September bag minus the wristlet part.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 24, 2012)

I didn't get the limited time offer email. Mine looked like iPretty949's. I hope we all get it!


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 24, 2012)

So I'm confused will all bags include benefit? Or just the 1000 new ones?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2012)

i got the email saying "subscribe now" but i thought i was already subscribed since i signed up in october? a little confused.

and of course the website is down probably because of the flooding of responses.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Oct 24, 2012)

I got an email saying to subscribe now. Did anyone get that part? I've been subscribed since Nov. of last year.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The only thing is the bag in the picture looks really similar to the September bag minus the wristlet part.


 Haha I thought the same thing, it's kind of a combination of September and October's bags.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 24, 2012)

> i got the email saying "subscribe now" but i thought i was already subscribed since i signed up in october? a little confused. and of course the website is down probably because of the flooding of responses.


 Same here! Welcome to the confused club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm new to ipsy too, joined last month after the BB fiasco.


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 24, 2012)

I got the same email and I've been subscribed since July or August, hoping it is an error and we don't have to sign up again.


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 24, 2012)

I went onto Ipsy &amp; it said that I am subscribed, SO.. I am wondering why they are sending e-mails to the people who are already subscribed to subscribe?


----------



## fayeX (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh Noooooooo!  NO MORE mascaras!!!  They dry out quickly so I don't need a dozen at hand(I believe every one has purchased at least one mascara and has several ones from subscriptions.)

If there are 2 full size in the bag... I hope mascara is not one of them...


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a feeling that the mascara is for new customers only - not existing ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling that the mascara is for new customers only - not existing ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo


No, they don't operate that way. Usually a sneak peak is for everyone.


----------



## missyjluver (Oct 24, 2012)

YAY! My birthday month! This bag better be amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2012)

i really don't think it's for just new customers, because my email didn't show the "limited offer, first 1000 subscribers" and i'm already subscribed so....


----------



## mega789 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm trying to subscribe but looks like we over flooded the site. 

I have been trying since I received the email, but the site isn't working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i really don't think it's for just new customers, because my email didn't show the "limited offer, first 1000 subscribers" and i'm already subscribed so....


 yea mine didn't say that either. I just assumed it would be in everyone's bags.


----------



## Jackiee21 (Oct 24, 2012)

I might give in and sub again! The deluxe sample of the're real mascara is $10 alone! Novembers bag should be good.


----------



## mega789 (Oct 24, 2012)

Phew...ok I subbed. Hope it's worth it and will beat the latest BB boxes


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 24, 2012)

I subscribed about a week ago. Maybe I should have waited to subscribe. I want that mascara. :/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2012)

in other news, i'm really excited that they're doing the "two full size products" thing again. i'm interested to see what other brands they're teaming up with this month.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 24, 2012)

I am such a mascara fiend, I almost subbed for Ipsy after receiving this email (I made an account last month after Birchbox fiasco, but I never subbed)......then I remembered I just bought the 12 deluxe samples of mascara from Hautelook.

I need haaaaaaalp.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 24, 2012)

Something Ipsy CS posted on Facebook regarding the sample mentioned in the email:

We are very excited to be partnering with Benefit for the November Glam Bag. This will be an "or" item where you will get either a sample from Benefit or from another amazing brand that our stylists have selected. Benefit will go to both new and current subscribers. Stay tuned for more sneak peaks next week!
So, it's a possible item for everyone!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 24, 2012)

They also pointed out that the bag is brown with gold.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 24, 2012)

I wonder what that other "amazing brand" is, and if it truly is amazing.


----------



## AuttyW (Oct 24, 2012)

Awwh. Someone beat me to the punch! Haha ya'll are super quick! I am hoping that the "or" product is something just as amazing as the benefit mascara. Here is to hoping for awesome products for wedding month!


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Oct 24, 2012)

I got the email too and signed up!  I was sort of already planning to get a sub for my daughter for her birthday next month...so I will keep this month's bag and give her the rest starting next month.  So it's a win-win!  Lol. 




  I think she will be super excited to have a beauty sub of her own (she's turning 12) and she loves getting mail (I put the sub in her name).  Can't wait to see all the fun stuff!


----------



## missyjluver (Oct 24, 2012)

EEEEK hopefully this other brand they speak of is Urban Decay!


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Something Ipsy CS posted on Facebook regarding the sample mentioned in the email:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmmm... I have been wanting to try that mascara. But I definitely do not need another mascara right now. I have 8 in my stash right now that haven't even been touched... must stop hoarding.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 24, 2012)

They posted this on their facebook

Don't worry! If you are a current Glam Bag subscriber, you are still subscribed. We had a technical glitch and you received the email to sign up in time for November's Bag on accident. If you have any questions about your subscription email us at http://help.ipsy.com/ and we'll be happy to check for you. Also, Benefit is an "or" product this month and both new and existing subscribers will be eligible to receive it based on our YouMatch program.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 24, 2012)

I have that same problem!!!



> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm... I have been wanting to try that mascara. But I definitely do not need another mascara right now. I have 8 in my stash right now that haven't even been touched... must stop hoarding.


----------



## mega789 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm... I have been wanting to try that mascara. But I definitely do not need another mascara right now. I have 8 in my stash right now that haven't even been touched... must stop hoarding.


 Yeah I hoard makeup and skin products, but try not to buy as many mascaras. They tend to go bad/dry up faster. Good luck getting through those!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missyjluver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EEEEK hopefully this other brand they speak of is Urban Decay!


 I thnk it's public knowledge that UD will be making a return but when when I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 24, 2012)

New Email:



> Dear ipster,
> 
> Oops! You just received an email from us encouraging you to sign up in time to receive our November Glam Bag. We made a mistake - you are an active Glam Bag subscriber and there is no need to re-subscribe or do anything else at this time. If you have any questions about your subscription, please don't hesitate to contact the team at ipsyCare by visiting our ipsyCare Help Portal and we'll be happy to double check the status of your account for you. So sorry for any inconvenience.
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (Oct 24, 2012)

I really hope I get that mascara! I have been wanting to try it for months


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I hoard makeup and skin products, but try not to buy as many mascaras. They tend to go bad/dry up faster. Good luck getting through those!


I don't even remember the last time I actually bought a mascara in a store. These are just from sub boxes, GWPs, trades. Some are headed into Christmas gift bags so they won't go to waste! Actually looking through my stash, I should put myself on a no buy for while...after the holidays of course


----------



## fayeX (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am such a mascara fiend, I almost subbed for Ipsy after receiving this email (I made an account last month after Birchbox fiasco, but I never subbed)......then I remembered I just bought the 12 deluxe samples of mascara from Hautelook.
> 
> I need haaaaaaalp.


 I'll give my mascara to you if I get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimber123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I already have the full size, and love it. So I def won't be dissapointed, could always use an extra travel sized one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I get that mascara! I have been wanting to try it for months


 Same here! It'd be perfect if I got it in the November bag!


----------



## morre22 (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope I get the surprise brand since I already got like 4 of these when Little Black Bag had Benefit cosmetics samples. I hope there is Urban Decay, but I hope it isn't an either or item when it comes to that because I will have bad luck and get something else lol!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

Michelle posted this a short time on her Facebook wall through Instagram.






Is that the....

theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer sample?


----------



## diana16 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Michelle posted this a short time on her Facebook wall through Instagram.
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 24, 2012)

Guh I'm so excited. I dropped one of my two ipsy subscriptions though because I just bought a $1000 camera ($400 rebate back but ): still a lot of money) and I'm going to have a hard time justifying getting two bags when there's little difference between the two other than customization.

I love what they're doing though and I hope they can keep up the momentum. Everything in this month's bag looks awesome. If it is the Mary Lou Mani-zer I'll be super excited because I was an unforutnate recipient of the BB Oct Box 3 so I missed out. ):


----------



## fayeX (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Michelle posted this a short time on her Facebook wall through Instagram.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Michelle posted this a short time on her Facebook wall through Instagram.
> 
> ...


----------



## fayeX (Oct 24, 2012)

I can see another lip gloss on the top...


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am such a mascara fiend, I almost subbed for Ipsy after receiving this email (I made an account last month after Birchbox fiasco, but I never subbed)......then I remembered I just bought the 12 deluxe samples of mascara from Hautelook.
> 
> I need haaaaaaalp.


 Ha!  I'm so glad that collection sold out quickly on Hautelook.  I need _another_ mascara like I need a good poke in the eye, but I would have had a hard time saying no to that set.  That said, it was a great deal!


----------



## fayeX (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She said is was close but not that... I really hope it is something from
> ...


 But it's not...  I thought it was that too...


----------



## Jackiee21 (Oct 24, 2012)

It's not the TheBalm higlighter.

 Michelle Phan said "it's something better" I'm glad it's not. I have the full size. I love it but i'd like to try something new.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 24, 2012)

And...I'm hoping I do get a Benefit They're Real! mascara - it's one of my favs.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

If it's not...

Mary-Lou Manizer
could it then be...

Betty-Lou Manizer?


----------



## fayeX (Oct 24, 2012)

One thing we can be sure is the size of samples


----------



## Stdanzy (Oct 24, 2012)

If it is from


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the balm, it might be the Betty- Lou Manizer

!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 24, 2012)

Is that another

lip gloss?
 I don't know if I want another....


----------



## fayeX (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it's not...
> 
> ...


----------



## tnbryan (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmmmm definitely seems to be from the same company though.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 24, 2012)

I immediately want to know what all of those products are. Going to try and not set my sights high, though. I did that with Birchbox this month when I saw the BeautyBlenders and got my hopes crushed.


----------



## mellee (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it's not...
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm... I have been wanting to try that mascara. But I definitely do not need another mascara right now. I have 8 in my stash right now that haven't even been touched... must stop hoarding.


This is ME! I had to add The Balm one we received to the stash.(That  item is the reason I subscribed to ispy in the first place.) I have currently 4 mascaras in rotation right now. I have really wanted to try Benefit They're Real Mascara. I don't own anything from Benefit so this will be a great introduction piece. I do have a little of a mascara obsession. It is my "if you could only take one make-up product with you to a deserted island, what would it be" item. I am baffled that some people wear eyeliner but not a stitch of mascara. (and these are people who would "benefit" from wearing mascara!)


----------



## mellee (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't even remember the last time I actually bought a mascara in a store. These are just from sub boxes, GWPs, trades. Some are headed into Christmas gift bags so they won't go to waste! Actually looking through my stash, I should put myself on a no buy for while...after the holidays of course


I just ordered 4 mascaras yesterday.  Tried something on a BigLots sale and LOVED it!  (LashBlastVolume.  It's got a stupid-huge brush, and my lashes are long and fat and CURLED LIKE CRAZY!)  Finally found a mascara I LOVED!  Went back and there was no more.  Had a hard time finding it, and thought it may be discontinued.  So yesterday a search turned it up on Drugstore.com.  BOGO 50% (although they only gave the half-price on one out of the four) and no shipping over $25.  Four of them turned out to be about $27.50, and then tax was another $2 or so.  It seemed a good idea to hoard.  Although it destroyed my October no-buy beauty attempt.

(Here's a pic of the brush:  http://www.oliviafrescura.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/CoverGirl-Lash-Blast-Volume-Mascara-Brush.jpg )


----------



## mellee (Oct 24, 2012)

And by the way, I'm sure now I'll see that CG LBVolume's in every store I visit.  K-Mart, Walgreens, Target, Rite-Aid, Toys R Us, Ace Hardware...


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha!  I'm so glad that collection sold out quickly on Hautelook.  I need _another_ mascara like I need a good poke in the eye, but I would have had a hard time saying no to that set.  That said, it was a great deal!


I was sad that I missed the Hautelook mascara deal too and then I was GLAD they sold out. I have absolutely no will power when it comes to them.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 24, 2012)

> Ha! Â I'm so glad that collection sold out quickly on Hautelook. Â I need _another_ mascara like I need a good poke in the eye, but I would have had a hard time saying no to that set. Â That said, it was a great deal!Â


 Dude, I'm so obsessed that I set a timer specifically for 11:00am :-/


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Toys R Us, Ace Hardware...


 That made me laugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 24, 2012)

> I'll give my mascara to you if I get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahaha! Enabler!!!


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dude, I'm so obsessed that I set a timer specifically for 11:00am :-/


 HA!  I'll confess to doing that on select days - such as the days they have Urban Decay, theBalm, and a few purse/jewelery designers I'm especially fond of.


----------



## fayeX (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was sad that I missed the Hautelook mascara deal too and then I was GLAD they sold out. I have absolutely no will power when it comes to them.


 To make you less sad, I would say that you missed nothing because those mascaras often show up in GWP. They are not rare .

This means you can find lots of them on ebay and buy with low price.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmmm..didn't we just get a mascara?  I mean, I don't mind really...but it'll get old time after time after time.  Kinda like lip gloss.


----------



## RaeDobbins (Oct 24, 2012)

I bought the They're Real mascara a few months ago, and it is pretty good stuff. The applicator wand took some getting used to, ie, I kept poking myself. But it did have quite the dramatic affect. I found myself using the wand from my fresh mascara to fluff it out so to speak. I wouldn't mind having a backup. Jmho.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 24, 2012)

Do they offer a referral program? I'm not seeing anything on their website.. I think my friend would like it and I want to give her a link if they have one..


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So clever! It's really something better!


 I have the full-sized Mary Lou-Manizer &amp; the Betty Lou-Manizer. I don't use it much, but I guess I wouldn't mind an extra Betty Lou-Manizer to keep in case my foundation looks a bit light on me on some days.


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 24, 2012)

This is already looking great! I have a LOT of faith in ipsy right now!! lol


----------



## PurpleLove (Oct 24, 2012)

i think the lipgloss in the picture is the FLIRT! PLUSHIOUS LIQUID VELVET LIPCOLOR looks the same i own  #16 deep crush  its my favorite lipgloss


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do they offer a referral program? I'm not seeing anything on their website.. I think my friend would like it and I want to give her a link if they have one..


 At this time they do not.


----------



## yoru (Oct 24, 2012)

Love the November bag! I think I like their bags the most since they are getting so much better and cuter since the June one. lol


----------



## TinaMarina (Oct 24, 2012)

On their facebook page, they keep saying that items will be selected based on our YouMatch profile and that we should be able to retake the quiz. I can't see a way to take the quiz if you're a current subscriber, only if you're new. Does anyone know how?


----------



## morre22 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On their facebook page, they keep saying that items will be selected based on our YouMatch profile and that we should be able to retake the quiz. I can't see a way to take the quiz if you're a current subscriber, only if you're new. Does anyone know how?


 I have been trying to figure that out as well and I still have had no luck


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello peeps.. ugh, I couldn't resist and signed up. Lol..I'll try a 3 mo. trial and go from there. Excited about spoilers!


----------



## mermuse (Oct 24, 2012)

That cream-colored box looks exactly like

The Palladio translucent rice paper.  I know Michelle had that in one of her recent videos and said she really liked the product.
Except that it looks like the bar code is right there on mine.

It also resembles the pressed powder from the Balm, but the pressed powder is a totally different color.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm hoping against mascara in my bag!  But then I always hope against mascara.  I've never liked it and refuse to wear it.  For about fifteen years, aka from the time I was makeup-wearing age until she passed away, my mom would give tubes of it to me every Christmas in the hope that I would finally break down and start wearing it, but that never happened, and even with sub boxes sending me tubes of it every couple of months nowadays, I still can't bring myself to wear it.  I'll undoubtedly attempt to swap it for a chunky dark eye shadow pencil, most likely in purple, green, or blue.  I apparently prefer eye colors that make me look like I've got two fading black eyes if I am not super diligent when I remove it (even when I *think* I've done an excellent job of taking it off, I frequently wake up with smears under my eyes).

(This is going to be my first month with Ipsy.  I had been wearing less than the bare minimum as far as makeup goes -- pretty much just lipstick and nail polish, and usually just nail polish most days -- for about four years after a traumatic move that included tossing out pretty much my entire makeup collection, but this has turned out to be the month when I'm finally getting back to my rocker roots and raccoon eyes, which means I need new eye liner/shadow.  Hooray for swaps and that purple stila smudgestick I received in my January Birchbox even though I didn't think I would ever bother using it!  I *really* want to return to my drop-$100-at-Sephora-and-Ulta-every-week ways, but that approach to purchasing was related to issues addressed by the traumatic move, so I decided that Ipsy would be a better way for me to get the regular new toys fix now while not spending tons of money.  And if they send out different shades of things, hello, swaps!  Neutrals are *not* for me, but I have recently been informed that neon turquoise metallic shadow is, much to my amazement.)


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 24, 2012)

That's funny that everyone is talking about how they have too much mascara. I was just talking about that the other day. On top of the one's I've been getting from subscriptions, I was also gifted one of those sephora sampers. I try to use one at a time, so there's too much for my personal use...I've been giving them away haha. It's cool though I never thought I'd have a too much mascara "problem".


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Okay so...Ipsy is only getting BETTER!!! 

I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yoru (Oct 24, 2012)

On top of that, mascara's shelf life is the shortest among all make ups I believe? I don't really wear mascara because I never figured out how to curl my lashes, neither do I know how to apply them without the product getting into my eye. LOL


----------



## SheaShay (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They also pointed out that the bag is brown with gold.


 


> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received it too! So excited for the November bag. The only thing is the bag in the picture looks really similar to the September bag minus the wristlet part.


 It does look a lot like the September bag. But if it's brown that would be totally awesome, it will match my birthday dress!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Oct 24, 2012)

I honestly love mascara!   I love trying out new ones especially since im limited to drugstore, I probably have so many mascaras in all my drawers lol


----------



## Linnake (Oct 25, 2012)

I too am a mascara lover, I don't wear a ton of makeup so it really is the one thing that makes me actually look different so I'm always trying new brands.  I hated the Balm from this month and I loved the Dior in Gossip Girl BB.


----------



## ahkae (Oct 25, 2012)

After seeing this email, I caved in and had to re-subscribe. I hope November is a good month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 25, 2012)

I personally want and need more mascaras! And Ive always wanted to try They're Real, so I really hope I get it!

I do NOT want another lipgloss. Love them, but I've seriously received so many just from subs in the last few months that I will never have to buy gloss again...

And I hope it's not Betty Lou-manizer.  I hate bronzers, and I already tried the full size and traded it away. Awesome for a bronzer, but I can't use them.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't really want any highlighting product. I feel like they emphasize the oiliness of my face, and my head looks like a disco ball after wearing them. I can't really complain, though. That's the gamble I face with these subscriptions.


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm hoping for or against the mascara, I tried the Balm Body Builder from this month's and after 3 attempts I had to pitch it, just clumping and flaky on me.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Oct 25, 2012)

I received Benefit's They're Real in my Sephora LashStash from this year, and I'm pretty neutral about it. I've already got long lashes, and it didn't do anything for me other than make them look a bit longer. But as for body and thickness, it did nothing. I was really excited because I loved the look of the wand, too.


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, the balms the body biulder mascara did not do much for me either. I found it to be quite clumby and not "buildable". What i really am inpressed by though is the beauty addicts mascara that i just got through a trade. My lashes are like... WOW! lol


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Oct 25, 2012)

I re-subscribed as well. They've really stepped up their game and this month looks great.


----------



## MissAprosexia (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On top of that, mascara's shelf life is the shortest among all make ups I believe? I don't really wear mascara because I never figured out how to curl my lashes, neither do I know how to apply them without the product getting into my eye. LOL


The shelf life isn't bad as long as you don't open it.  Once you open it, it can become contaminated with bacteria and start to dry out.  I haven't opened my body-builder yet because I still have plenty of mascara.


----------



## randerso (Oct 25, 2012)

The cream color box in the spoiler could be 

almost any pressed product from the balm in sample size. Along with Mary Lou/Betty Lou-manizer, it could be Bahama Mama bronzer, Sexy Mama pressed powder, Cabana Boy blush, Hot Mama blush, Down Boy blush. We know a sample size of Mary Loumanizer exists, but it seems like they've been making a lot of samples lately... The good news is that all of theBalm's powder products are utterly fantastic, so I doubt anyone will be disappointed with what they get!


----------



## randerso (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, the balms the body biulder mascara did not do much for me either. I found it to be quite clumby and not "buildable". What i really am inpressed by though is the beauty addicts mascara that i just got through a trade. My lashes are like... WOW! lol


 I had a lot of trouble with it too. :/ It definitely packs a punch, but is tough to layer.

If I am going out and want really dramatic lashes, I will put on one layer of Bodybuilder and then layer Full n Soft on top to even it out. You might wanna try it.


----------



## Marshie (Oct 25, 2012)

I caved &amp; got a second sub yesterday. Works out perfect since I dropped my second BB sub. I'm pretty stoked about the Benefit mascara! I hardly open the ones I get in my boxes because I usually have 5 opened on hand already so I just pass them on to friends. But if I get this one, I am keeping it! I really like it.


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 25, 2012)

I have high hopes for this next bag. Even tho I did get an email telling me to subscribe then I got an another email saying "ooops ur already a subscriber". Duh! LOL


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Oct 25, 2012)

I want to see what the products are I suck at waiting lol!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love love theBalm Betty-Lou Manizer not as a bronzer but as an eyeshadow. It is seriously so beautiful, velvety, &amp; smooth on my eyelids. 

I wouldn't mind receiving a mini travel size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 25, 2012)

I caved in and made a second subscription. As a tradeoff, I went to try to cancel both beauty army accounts and can't find a way to cancel?? ahh! and I really really think i need to cancel birchbox, been with them since may and only one month i didn't have major box envy. Idk what to do.....

Anyways i made my second profile a teeny bit different to try to get different or products.... !


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved in and made a second subscription. As a tradeoff, I went to try to cancel both beauty army accounts and can't find a way to cancel?? ahh! and I really really think i need to cancel birchbox, been with them since may and only one month i didn't have major box envy. Idk what to do.....
> 
> Anyways i made my second profile a teeny bit different to try to get different or products.... !


 Me too. I canceled my 1 beautyarmy to get a second myglam and I instantly got added to the november bag. I canceled my julep months ago, planning to cancel my beautyfix during winter quarter, and my LBB on the 1st. that leaves me with 3 birchboxes, 1 that I plan to cancel after november since that box was comped, the other when I hit 500 points so i can get a perfume, and 2 myglams. (ps I hate saying ipsy...)


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 25, 2012)

Next month seems like its going to be another amazing bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I plan on picking up a second MG sub. Does any know if I can use the same info such as name, address, and cc info for the 2nd sub?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Next month seems like its going to be another amazing bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I plan on picking up a second MG sub. Does any know if I can use the same info such as name, address, and cc info for the 2nd sub?


 I believe you can but I would put the 2nd one in your middle name to avoid confusion.


----------



## Jacinta (Oct 25, 2012)

I have 2 bags sent to me, but I am not sure if I used the same card.  They are coming to my same name and same address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 25, 2012)

i think the only thing that matters is a different email address....


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah i have 2 subs and just use a different email for each one. same address, cc# etc...


----------



## lovepink (Oct 25, 2012)

I sooo hope I get a Benefit They're real!  it's a mascara I have been wanting to try.


----------



## mega789 (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *automaticeyesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received Benefit's They're Real in my Sephora LashStash from this year, and I'm pretty neutral about it. I've already got long lashes, and it didn't do anything for me other than make them look a bit longer. But as for body and thickness, it did nothing. I was really excited because I loved the look of the wand, too.


 I actually bought it when it came out and returned it back to Ulta. Your right, it kinda makes them a little longer but that's about it. One of the best mascara's I think is Benefit's BadGal Lash. 

If you haven't tried it, it definitely gives volume and length too. I thought They're Real would compare or be better, but nope...

Maybe I didn't give it a fair shot so I figured I'd subscribe to ipsy and try it again (hopefully they have some left).


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissAprosexia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The shelf life isn't bad as long as you don't open it.  Once you open it, it can become contaminated with bacteria and start to dry out.  I haven't opened my body-builder yet because I still have plenty of mascara.


Exactly! I don't open mine either until I am ready to use it. It doesn't come out of the bubble package (if it was purchased in one) I also use white stickers, write the month when I opened the mascara and stick it to the tube. I have a lousy memory so it helps me know when they need pitched.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually bought it when it came out and returned it back to Ulta. Your right, it kinda makes them a little longer but that's about it. One of the best mascara's I think is Benefit's BadGal Lash.
> ...


I love bad gal lash, but don't feel like it gives me much volume. It lengthens like crazy, but I layer it over another mascara. I love mascara, it's my favorite product and I love to try new ones. I may start a second sub just to make sure I get one. I canceled BB this month, so why not.


----------



## mega789 (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love bad gal lash, but don't feel like it gives me much volume. It lengthens like crazy, but I layer it over another mascara. I love mascara, it's my favorite product and I love to try new ones. I may start a second sub just to make sure I get one. I canceled BB this month, so why not.


 
I found a technique that I think helps. A sephora sales guy showed me. You start from the base of your lashes and wiggle the brush back and forth to the tips. Then I follow with regular simple strokes. I find that this big brush really fans out your lashes. Of course everyone's lashes are different so that may be the case. In my case, mine are decent length and volume to start with.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 26, 2012)

I hope I get the benefit mascara in at least one of my glambags. Its not a big deal if I dont get any, since I ordered the super stars kit from sephora and that has the mascara. But im a mascara sample junkie, so I would love to get more lol!


----------



## bluelion (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually bought it when it came out and returned it back to Ulta. Your right, it kinda makes them a little longer but that's about it. One of the best mascara's I think is Benefit's BadGal Lash.
> ...


I had the opposite experience. Bad Gal does nothing exceptional for me, but They're Real gives me great definition and a nice little lift that stays. I have it in my current mascara rotation, so I'm actually hoping I don't get it in November's bag.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm extremely picky about mascaras and BadGal actually had too many little clumpy pieces for me. The Body Builder one we got last month was also awful for me, I had to give it to my mom. Smashbox's Full Exposure mascara has the same kind of wand as the BadGal mascara, only the formula is a bit creamier so I get absolutely NO clumps with it. That is definitely my 'go-to' mascara.


----------



## angela8815 (Oct 26, 2012)

I just signed up for myglam yesterday after I got the email. I had 3 months wondering if I should sign up! I am ecstatic about the mascara since I've been DYING to try it since it came out. Here's to hoping for a great myglam month!


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually bought it when it came out and returned it back to Ulta. Your right, it kinda makes them a little longer but that's about it. One of the best mascara's I think is Benefit's BadGal Lash.
> ...


 It's so funny how much personal preferences and then probably body differences (like chemistry) affect our experiences.  I've tried both Benefit's BadGal (regular and brown) and also Benefit's They're Real and had the opposite conclusion.  BadGal did nada for me!  And it's formula was frustrating for me.  

But They're Real!...I love that one and always have a mini or full-size in my rotation. I love that you can get the travel size from Sephora.  I wish MORE mascaras would offer that size for sale and not only GWP.  (Smashbox, I'm looking at your Full Exposure mascara which I love but want to get the deluxe size!) I have really long lashes and they're full enough for me and I feel like They're Real! highlights both the length and adds a little volume near the base the way I like it.


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I believe you can but I would put the 2nd one in your middle name to avoid confusion.





> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 bags sent to me, but I am not sure if I used the same card.  They are coming to my same name and same address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think the only thing that matters is a different email address....





> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah i have 2 subs and just use a different email for each one. same address, cc# etc...


 Thanks, I really want a second sub to MG  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly my thoughts. I think my boyfriend might get angry though since I already have a subscription to BB, Ipsy and Love with Food. He already told me that I don't need any more samples.


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was doing so good for a couple months I limited my subs! Then last month i signed up for two beauty armys, this month TLB, and just signed up for a second myglam....was looking into getting popsugar back, too. lol. I need to really reevaluate what I really "need". It's easy to go overboard shopping online when all you do is enter in a credit card/debit card number.


----------



## TinaMarina (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's so funny how much personal preferences and then probably body differences (like chemistry) affect our experiences.  I've tried both Benefit's BadGal (regular and brown) and also Benefit's They're Real and had the opposite conclusion.  BadGal did nada for me!  And it's formula was frustrating for me.
> 
> But They're Real!...I love that one and always have a mini or full-size in my rotation. I love that you can get the travel size from Sephora.  I wish MORE mascaras would offer that size for sale and not only GWP.  (Smashbox, I'm looking at your Full Exposure mascara which I love but want to get the deluxe size!) I have really long lashes and they're full enough for me and I feel like They're Real! highlights both the length and adds a little volume near the base the way I like it.


 Same for me. I had better luck with They're Real. I just tried Bad Gal and it doesn't give me as much length or volume. I'm almost out of They're Real so I hope I get it in my bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is interesting how different formulas work better or worse for different people. That's the great thing about being able to sample  different brands and actually I love the sample sizes best for mascaras. I love trying different brands and I'm still looking for my absolute favorite.


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 26, 2012)

I have only really had BB and MG.  I tried Beauty Army, but I always end up skipping because I don't like the selection. I dropped BB. I love my MG bag every month, so I would rather have 2 subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 26, 2012)

I just signed up for a second bag under my husband's name and he was like "do i get to open the bag?" LOL He's too good to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Oct 26, 2012)

BadLash raccooned me something fierce.  =(


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you what you want!
Don't let some guy come between you and your samples! Why don't you cancel one of your others temporarily then re-sign next month? It is easy to do that with BB



> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly my thoughts. I think my boyfriend might get angry though since I already have a subscription to BB, Ipsy and Love with Food. He already told me that I don't need any more samples.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn I got a second one too...just for one month -- christmas presents lol!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BadLash raccooned me something fierce.  =(


 Ditto. They're Real is decent on me, but Bad Gal really annoyed me--it was as awful on me as Great Lash.

(And I also agree with the person above who said they wish more companies would just sell the deluxe size of their mascaras. I'd throw out a hell of a lot less mascaras if I had smaller sizes)


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto. They're Real is decent on me, but Bad Gal really annoyed me--it was as awful on me as Great Lash.
> 
> (And I also agree with the person above who said they wish more companies would just sell the deluxe size of their mascaras. I'd throw out a hell of a lot less mascaras if I had smaller sizes)


 Great Lash is the most overrated drugstore mascara ever (to me). I have tried it multiple times, and it's always the same. I guess kudos to anyone who can make it work because I sure as hell can't. Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes is my HG, but I like having sample sized spares to carry around when I don't necessarily care if my eyelashes look amazing. That's what this stuff will likely end up being if I get it, haha.


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great Lash is the most overrated drugstore mascara ever (to me). I have tried it multiple times, and it's always the same. I guess kudos to anyone who can make it work because I sure as hell can't. Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes is my HG, but I like having sample sized spares to carry around when I don't necessarily care if my eyelashes look amazing. That's what this stuff will likely end up being if I get it, haha.


 That's one pathetic joke of a mascara. How do they advertise it as being number 1 in america or something? wow.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's one pathetic joke of a mascara. How do they advertise it as being number 1 in america or something? wow.


 That! ^

I wonder what kind of research produced those results D: I feel like there are so many better drugstore choices like Rimmel or L'oreal.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 27, 2012)

Rimmel is definitely underrated as far as drugstore mascaras go. They've got a couple good ones.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 27, 2012)

The lipgloss looks identical to the bareminerals Moxie lipgloss I just got in my QVC NBTT! I hope it's at least a different color. Black cap, with the black line around the top of the clear part! I used it all day today, and really like it!!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 27, 2012)

That would be nice to get. I'm not a fan of Bare Minerals products for my face, but I'd like to give their other products a go.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Oct 27, 2012)

I really hate Great Lash as well. But I got it as part of my maybelline buzz campaign awhile ago. It was a new formula with a great little grabber brush/lots of lashes. I really liked it. And I HATE Great Lash and agree that they suck and are not the best mascara at all. But I liked that one. I too am overwhelmed with mascaras. I work at Ulta and I have a billion samples. They're real is pretty amazing. Smash box full exposure is AMAZING. I also have bad gal lash but I haven't tried it yet. I also have a cargo sample waiting to be used. Depending on what the "or" product is, I think I'd prefer that over they're real. Just because I'd like to try something new. I love Myglam bags


----------



## OiiO (Oct 27, 2012)

Have you tried Guerlain Noir G? I thought I've tried them all and nothing can surprise me anymore until I got a sample of that one, now it's my HG.



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hate Great Lash as well. But I got it as part of my maybelline buzz campaign awhile ago. It was a new formula with a great little grabber brush/lots of lashes. I really liked it. And I HATE Great Lash and agree that they suck and are not the best mascara at all. But I liked that one.
> I too am overwhelmed with mascaras. I work at Ulta and I have a billion samples. They're real is pretty amazing. Smash box full exposure is AMAZING. I also have bad gal lash but I haven't tried it yet. I also have a cargo sample waiting to be used.
> Depending on what the "or" product is, I think I'd prefer that over they're real. Just because I'd like to try something new. I love Myglam bags


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 27, 2012)

my 6mo sub with Glossybox expired and rather than renew i went with Ipsy so November will be my first month. looks like i signed up at a great time!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Oct 27, 2012)

The lipgloss looks identical to the bareminerals Moxie lipgloss I just got in my QVC NBTT! I hope it's at least a different color. Black cap, with the black line around the top of the clear part! I used it all day today, and really like it!!

I'm hoping for a different color also. Enough of the nudes that match your lip color! I like the colors of the first and second ones in that picture. I'd be pleased if all these subs give lip glosses a rest for a while, since they rarely send colors that work for me.


> Ditto. They're Real is decent on me, but Bad Gal really annoyed me--it was as awful on me as Great Lash


 Add me to the nay list for Bad Gal and Great Lash. Bad Gal was the worst mascara I've ever tried, and Maybelline has to be spending all their R&amp;D money on paying off the likes of Allure to top those lists every year. If They're Real! is a different formula then I'm hopeful for it . I haven't tried the theBalm Body Builder that I received yet but I'm not expecting much.

I too haven't spent money on mascara for years due to GWP, but even my HG brand can mess up a good formula. (Defincils) Maybe I need to branch out from my old reliable Hypnose and look for some alternatives. I hope the Chantecaille I got in my BB lives up to the hype.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 27, 2012)

Seems the folks who aren't keen on Bad Gal are ALSO not keen on Great Lash--similar formulas, I presume....


----------



## mellee (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The lipgloss looks identical to the bareminerals Moxie lipgloss I just got in my QVC NBTT! I hope it's at least a different color. Black cap, with the black line around the top of the clear part! I used it all day today, and really like it!!
> 
> ...


I really LOVE the Body Builder.  Ridiculously long lashes from that one!  And no raccoon.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 27, 2012)

You know what ended up being my new favorites? Laura Mercier full blown volume AND the Julep mascara! I had no idea i'd love either one as much as I do!


----------



## mellee (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The lipgloss looks identical to the bareminerals Moxie lipgloss I just got in my QVC NBTT! I hope it's at least a different color. Black cap, with the black line around the top of the clear part! I used it all day today, and really like it!!
> 
> ...


HA!  I left this thread to go read my mail, opened the first thing in there, which was from Prevention, and the first line is "Listen. Like all of you, we stand by our trusty, never-fail beauty products (hello, Maybelline Great Lash)."  _Really?!?_


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 27, 2012)

I just signed up for my 2nd sub with MG. I tried a few other subs, but they are just not right for me. MG is my fav, and I love every thing I get in my bag each month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know what ended up being my new favorites? Laura Mercier full blown volume AND the Julep mascara! I had no idea i'd love either one as much as I do!


I like the black Julep, but always find little fibers on my face. It's not flaking, but just a few fibers end up on my nose and in weird places. It's strange, but I guess also expected from those tiny little things. I did like it though!


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm moving soon and don't want to miss any of the boxes. Deliveries will go to my best firiend (a man; he won't bother opening them, yippee!) and  won't be reading about what I missed and wishing.


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The lipgloss looks identical to the bareminerals Moxie lipgloss I just got in my QVC NBTT! I hope it's at least a different color. Black cap, with the black line around the top of the clear part! I used it all day today, and really like it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 27, 2012)

I absolutely LOVED the body builder mascara! Nothing else I've tried gives me such length and volume so fast... I tire of taking time for multiple coats...In fact, I just

ordered the full-size from Birchbox with my 25% off 1 yr anniversary code and $20 points...(and a Balm concealer..) ..woo hoo total of $7.75 or so for $36 of product!


----------



## mega789 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had the opposite experience. Bad Gal does nothing exceptional for me, but They're Real gives me great definition and a nice little lift that stays. I have it in my current mascara rotation, so I'm actually hoping I don't get it in November's bag.


 
Yeah I guess different lashes, different results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I forgot to mention my more recent fav mascara's have been Clinique High Impact, and Lancome Hypnosis. 

Also Tweezerman has some Lash lengthening fibers that are awesome! It can make a cheap mascara look like you have extensions. 

You just have to be careful and use it with a light hand. In my opinion Nothing else gives the same results!


----------



## mellee (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely LOVED the body builder mascara! Nothing else I've tried gives me such length and volume so fast... I tire of taking time for multiple coats...In fact, I just
> 
> ordered the full-size from Birchbox with my 25% off 1 yr anniversary code and $20 points...(and a Balm concealer..) ..woo hoo total of $7.75 or so for $36 of product!


Good show!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 27, 2012)

Do we get to see spoilers for Ipsy like with Birchbox? I mean in the same way that you can see the pictures of whatever box you're getting a little bit before you get it.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 27, 2012)

I loved theBalm mascara last month but would love to try the Benefit one. I love BadGal lash a lot! I've heard good things about They're Real so maybe I'll get to try it myself. I love trying mascaras. It's the one thing I just can't find a Holy Grail. Always looking for something better. I need something that lengthens.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved theBalm mascara last month but would love to try the Benefit one. I love BadGal lash a lot! I've heard good things about They're Real so maybe I'll get to try it myself. I love trying mascaras. It's the one thing I just can't find a Holy Grail. Always looking for something better. I need something that lengthens.


 You may well adore They're Real, then. Length like whoa.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we get to see spoilers for Ipsy like with Birchbox? I mean in the same way that you can see the pictures of whatever box you're getting a little bit before you get it.


 They usually release sneak peeks of all the items included, but there's no way to tell which colors you are getting. Sometimes they do "either or" products and I believe those also remain a mystery til the bag comes.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They usually release sneak peeks of all the items included, but there's no way to tell which colors you are getting. Sometimes they do "either or" products and I believe those also remain a mystery til the bag comes.


 The suspense of that will kill me. Thanks for responding.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## italiablu (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm excited about this months bag.

Wish October's would arrive soon though. Anyone else not get theirs yet?


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 28, 2012)

I hope to get the Benefit They're Real mascara, but I'm obsessed with mascara. I have 14 in my drawer on average. I only use one at a time, and I don't open the others until I'm ready to try them, so they don't dry out. Most are from subs and trading. I just want to try all mascaras for some reason. My favorite so far is Maybelline Falsies (original). L'Oreal Voluminous worked great, too, and their Millionize one. Great Lash is by far the worst mascara I have ever tried; the only reason I can think of why it would be #1 in sales or ratings is from people who have never tried another mascara. I also loved BadGal Lash; it was almost perfect on me, but did smudge beneath my lower lash line.

It seems from the discussions that there are a good mix of ladies on here who want or don't want the mascara, so the trade threads should end up making a lot of us happy if we don't get what we hope for. I'm also very interested in knowing what the other "or" product is.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 29, 2012)

I love getting mascaras I don't think I have bought a single mascara since this summer maybe around May. 

I have gotten several from trades &amp; from beauty subscriptions. 

And of course lipglosses which are all right but would prefer to see more than lipglosses. The eyeshadows were actually a very nice surprise and the hair oil since I haven't seen much from subscriptions or at least I haven't received any.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love getting mascaras I don't think I have bought a single mascara since this summer maybe around May.
> 
> ...


 I have been very happy with MyGlam, especially since they improved. I feel like they offer more makeup than Birchbox, although I love my Birchbox, too. There isn't a product that I mind getting, since I have several outlets for products I won't use (trading mostly, and I also regularly put together beauty boxes for my mom, my best friend, my aunt, and another close friend).

I appreciated that the Mirenesse was more than just a gloss, but also a stain. I haven't even tried it yet, but it looks right up my alley. I usually do get hair oil in subs, which I don't use, but they trade well.

I thought the eyeshadows were a great idea. I am still trading them, since they are not unique to my collection. But it's not their fault that I have more eyeshadow choices than any other type of makeup. For nail polish and eyeshadow these days, I finally convinced myself to only get ones that don't look like what I have already. I'm having more success with the eyeshadow aspect than the nail polish aspect. ("They're not the same, they're similar"...)


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 29, 2012)

Sometimes I think I'm the only person in the world who genuinely likes Great Lash... I love that I can use a thousand coats without it getting flaky or clumpy.


----------



## mellee (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope to get the Benefit They're Real mascara, but I'm obsessed with mascara. I have 14 in my drawer on average. I only use one at a time, and I don't open the others until I'm ready to try them, so they don't dry out. Most are from subs and trading. I just want to try all mascaras for some reason. My favorite so far is Maybelline Falsies (original). L'Oreal Voluminous worked great, too, and their Millionize one. Great Lash is by far the worst mascara I have ever tried; the only reason I can think of why it would be #1 in sales or ratings is from people who have never tried another mascara. I also loved BadGal Lash; it was almost perfect on me, but did smudge beneath my lower lash line.
> 
> It seems from the discussions that there are a good mix of ladies on here who want or don't want the mascara, so the trade threads should end up making a lot of us happy if we don't get what we hope for. I'm also very interested in knowing what the other "or" product is.


Wouldn't it be funny(not) if the alt to the They're Real is Great Lash?


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm the only person in the world who genuinely likes Great Lash... I love that I can use a thousand coats without it getting flaky or clumpy.


 You aren't--I'm a firm believer in Great Lash.  I switched to Lash Blast volume as my budget/daily wear mascara but I did use Great Lash for years with a lot of success.  I think mascara might be as dependent on individual chemistry as foundation or perfume, and also application technique--GL does require a light hand, but it layers nicely.  

As far as Benefit is concerned, I love Bad Gal Lash and am pretty meh about They're Real.


----------



## mellee (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You aren't--I'm a firm believer in Great Lash.  I switched to Lash Blast volume as my budget/daily wear mascara but I did use Great Lash for years with a lot of success.  I think mascara might be as dependent on individual chemistry as foundation or perfume, and also application technique--GL does require a light hand, but it layers nicely.
> 
> As far as Benefit is concerned, I love Bad Gal Lash and am pretty meh about They're Real.


I think you're probably right.  I tried L'Oreal Carbon Black (in waterproof, even, 'cause I was having allergies) because I'd heard so many people saying "HG!!!"  Never had anything give me black circles as fast or as bad.  Two tries and in the trash it went.


----------



## vugrl (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely LOVED the body builder mascara! Nothing else I've tried gives me such length and volume so fast... I tire of taking time for multiple coats...In fact, I just
> 
> ordered the full-size from Birchbox with my 25% off 1 yr anniversary code and $20 points...(and a Balm concealer..) ..woo hoo total of $7.75 or so for $36 of product!


 I LOVED it also!!! I ordered a full size with the 15% off Ipsy coupon!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 29, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Sometimes I think I'm the only person in the world who genuinely likes Great Lash... I love that I can use a thousand coats without it getting flaky or clumpy.

You are not alone! The original Great Lash (none of the new wands or special editions) is my favorite mascara, and I've tried tons of different mascaras. I do not have thick lashes, so most mascaras just clump up on me and look awful and spider-ish as soon as I add a second coat. Great Lash lets me add 2 or 3 coats to build body and still look un-clumped.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Oct 29, 2012)

"SNEAK PEEK NOVEMBER GLAM BAG #1: A rich chocolate hue makes November's Glam Bag Party Perfect! Plus, perfect brows OR perfect lashes with product #1..."


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So now we know we'll get something for brows OR lashes. That's helpful.

I'm actually super excited. I would love getting the mascara because I love getting nice things, but I've trying to figure out/find an eyebrow pencil too. I would actually prefer the latter because I now have about 2-3 unopened mascaras along with what I'm currently using, but I'm excited for this month.

Cannot...rejustify...getting two bags... ):


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope I get the mascara but I'll still be okay with the brow stuff! Loving Ipsy again this month!


----------



## Ching Chang (Oct 29, 2012)

I found the brands &amp; names for both the items in the sneak peek Ipsy just posted:

MASCARA: *Benefit They're Real*

BROW: *Chelle's Eyebrow Defining Gel*

I'm hoping for the mascara, but would be interested to see the brow definer too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to hoping to another fantastic bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found the brands &amp; names for both the items in the sneak peek Ipsy just posted:
> 
> ...


----------



## mellee (Oct 29, 2012)

I think I know what the brow stuff is, but I don't know how to put a spoiler tag...  =(

Edit to say - yep! The one above is what I would have said.  But how do you do a spoiler tag anyway?


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 29, 2012)

The full size chella one is $18 and they're real is $22 ...so I guess almost equal? I caved and got 2 bags this month so I hope I get two different ones



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for looking it up.
> 
> Hm.... if that's the case, I hope they're both sampler sizers with approximately equal values. : I would be happy to get both, but one brand is clearly more established than the other and that product's a little more expensive. If they're both full-sizes, there's probably going to be a lot of complaining about value lol


----------



## diana16 (Oct 29, 2012)

I really want the mascara but I wouldn't mind getting the eye brow stuff


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The full size chella one is $18 and they're real is $22 ...so I guess almost equal? I caved and got 2 bags this month so I hope I get two different ones


 Actually on the site and Sephora it's $23? $5 is a pretty big different tbh. You could buy a nail polish for that much... it's the value of a half-size nail polish sampler BB sends out it in its boxes. A lot of people are already saying they'd prefer the mascara (possibly due to it being mascara and possibly also having to do with the brand) so they're already treading a line between making people happy...

ipsy's been doing a great job. There was very little complaining last month aside from the color customization, but like... this could probably cause some strife.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 29, 2012)

Omigosh... I'm torn. I don't need more mascara, I'm pretty sure I have They're Real... or Bad Gal...? I dunno, I just know I have too many unopened ones!!! When I didn't have mascara I got Sephora's Lash Stash and then through out the year I kept getting more sample sizes!!! And now I have over 20 (I counted)... and I don't even use mascara that often... lollllllllllllll

And because of my FIFO compulsion I haven't opened any of them because I still have 2 open ones. D:

And on the other hand. I have one brow gel already and I don't think I need another one...

I want to see what else is in this bag already!!!!!! (NO PATIENCE)

ON TOP OF THAT:: I'm a November Baby (yay!!!) and my friend sent me a birthday present two weeks early WITH EXPLICIT DIRECTIONS TO NOT OPEN IT TILL MY BIRTHDAY!!! I HATE HIM!!!! AHHHHHH... This is killing me. I usually open my mail on my steps while heading to my room or in my car on my way to work because I literally cannot wait... lollllll

**edited** sorry forgot white out spoilers...


----------



## morre22 (Oct 29, 2012)

After seeing the either or I changed my mind and definitely hope I get the Mascara lol I do not like eyebrow gels


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't need an eyebrow gel. Well, I really don't need any mascara, but I would actually use that. The gel would probably just sit there unused, for the most part. :/


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually on the site and Sephora it's $23? $5 is a pretty big different tbh. You could buy a nail polish for that much... it's the value of a half-size nail polish sampler BB sends out it in its boxes. A lot of people are already saying they'd prefer the mascara (possibly due to it being mascara and possibly also having to do with the brand) so they're already treading a line between making people happy...
> 
> ipsy's been doing a great job. There was very little complaining last month aside from the color customization, but like... this could probably cause some strife.


 I hope they're the same, if only because I don't want to have to hear all the value complaining like we often get with BB. Is $5 that big of a deal, really? Especially when you're signing up for a gamble. Don't get me wrong, I've been on the short stick of things before and it's not the most thing, but at the same time, it evens out, there's the issue of perceived value, etc etc. Is it worth splitting hairs over at the end?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ON TOP OF THAT:: I'm a November Baby (yay!!!) and my friend sent me a birthday present two weeks early WITH EXPLICIT DIRECTIONS TO NOT OPEN IT TILL MY BIRTHDAY!!! I HATE HIM!!!! AHHHHHH... This is killing me. I usually open my mail on my steps while heading to my room or in my car on my way to work because I literally cannot wait... lollllll


 LOL Well you can rule out homemade food! LOL Happy early birthday!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually on the site and Sephora it's $23? $5 is a pretty big different tbh. You could buy a nail polish for that much... it's the value of a half-size nail polish sampler BB sends out it in its boxes. A lot of people are already saying they'd prefer the mascara (possibly due to it being mascara and possibly also having to do with the brand) so they're already treading a line between making people happy...
> 
> ipsy's been doing a great job. There was very little complaining last month aside from the color customization, but like... this could probably cause some strife.


 I don't think a $5 difference is going to make or break the bag for me; at that point it just seems a little nit picky especially since you're never really sure of what you're going to get and you know that going in. If BB had box values that were +/- $5 from one another every month I think a lot more people would be happy. I think it's nice that ipsy just does either/or products and you can expect to get one or the other. I'm excited for either product and I'm sure these will be on the trade thread in a few weeks ;-)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think a $5 difference is going to make or break the bag for me; at that point it just seems a little nit picky especially since you're never really sure of what you're going to get and you know that going in. If BB had box values that were +/- $5 from one another every month I think a lot more people would be happy. I think it's nice that ipsy just does either/or products and you can expect to get one or the other. I'm excited for either product and I'm sure these will be on the trade thread in a few weeks ;-)


 Oh IA, especially since I was the recipient of the $13 BB box last month mad about the people with the $30+ boxes. I don't think it's that big of a difference for me, but you know how people are about complaining. I'm personally excited for either/both so I have no qualms, but I hope the samples (products?) are value-matched so there's not as much complaining lol


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah I imagine people who don't get the mascara won't be too happy.

I just bought Benefit's Upgrade to Gorgeous and it came with They're Real so I'm fine either way.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually on the site and Sephora it's $23? $5 is a pretty big different tbh. You could buy a nail polish for that much... it's the value of a half-size nail polish sampler BB sends out it in its boxes. A lot of people are already saying they'd prefer the mascara (possibly due to it being mascara and possibly also having to do with the brand) so they're already treading a line between making people happy...
> 
> ipsy's been doing a great job. There was very little complaining last month aside from the color customization, but like... this could probably cause some strife.


----------



## Jessica Beck (Oct 29, 2012)

cannot wait for this bag! i haven't tried the they're real mascara but i really want to. also dying to know what the two full size products will be. so glad i dropped birchbox and subbed to myglam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think a $5 difference is going to make or break the bag for me; at that point it just seems a little nit picky especially since you're never really sure of what you're going to get and you know that going in. If BB had box values that were +/- $5 from one another every month I think a lot more people would be happy. I think it's nice that ipsy just does either/or products and you can expect to get one or the other. I'm excited for either product and I'm sure these will be on the trade thread in a few weeks ;-)


 I agree with this.  Either product is cool from my viewpoint...and plenty of possible trades to go around.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm going to be happy with either.  I'm running out of my gel and I'm realizing I use it all the time.  It's an area I don't have a lot of different brand experience with, so I'm happy to try something else.

I'm always hunting down a mascara that does a great job without smudging too.  Ipsy has been doing a great job with the bags lately.  I can't complain.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for looking it up.
> 
> Hm.... if that's the case, I hope they're both sampler sizers with approximately equal values. : I would be happy to get both, but one brand is clearly more established than the other and that product's a little more expensive. If they're both full-sizes, there's probably going to be a lot of complaining about value lol


They aren't that much different price wise. The Benefit (since everyone knows is in there) is $23 for full size and the

Chella Eyebrow Defining Gel
is $18.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would actually do not prefer either. I would be excited either way, I have never tried a brow gel so that would actually be really interesting to try since it will be a higher end one according to price of $18.00. I already own a full size of the benefit they are real mascara so maybe that is why I am indifferent. Plus received mascara last month so I will be pretty happy with either. 

I really hope people do not get super upset if they don't get a mascara &amp; get angry with Ipsy. Since they really do seem to divide items pretty well so that no one gets overly angry with different price points of their bags.


----------



## mellee (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd like to not get the mascara, since I just stocked up on my fave.  I don't have any of the other thing!  Think it's about time I did *nodnod*!


----------



## bluelion (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope for the brow gel as well, and don't mind the price discrepancy one bit. Fingers crossed.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would actually do not prefer either. I would be excited either way, I have never tried a brow gel so that would actually be really interesting to try since it will be a higher end one according to price of $18.00. I already own a full size of the benefit they are real mascara so maybe that is why I am indifferent. Plus received mascara last month so I will be pretty happy with either.
> 
> I really hope people do not get super upset if they don't get a mascara &amp; get angry with Ipsy. Since they really do seem to divide items pretty well so that no one gets overly angry with different price points of their bags.


 Agree!  I would be happy with either.  It's nice to know either way we will get a makeup item!




  There always seems to be plenty of peeps willing to trade.


----------



## CarmenVF (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never used an eyebrow gel and probably would never buy one for myself so that would probably be my preference. But I'd be happy with either.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't mind the price discrepancy, but I have dark dark BLACK eyebrows, so the gel won't work for me. I have enough mascaras though. Either way, whichever one I get is going to end up for trade.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind the price discrepancy, but I have dark dark BLACK eyebrows, so the gel won't work for me. I have enough mascaras though. Either way, whichever one I get is going to end up for trade.


 Hm... that's interesting. I've never tried gel eyebrow liner, but I have black eyebrows too (and very very jet black hair). Can I ask why it doesn't work for you?


----------



## Coocabarra (Oct 30, 2012)

I love all of you enablers on here! I just got a second sub to Ipsy about 5 minutes ago......

I would actually prefer the brow gel. Got a Benefit sample of the mascara a few months ago, and hated the wand. But at least I know it will trade well!


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Oct 30, 2012)

I dropped Birchbox too. MyGlam/Ipsy is the only box that sends lots of makeup, this quarter's NB Test Tube had very little makeup in it.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm... that's interesting. I've never tried gel eyebrow liner, but I have black eyebrows too (and very very jet black hair). Can I ask why it doesn't work for you?


 Yeah. I have pitch black eyebrows, but I use MAC's Brow Set gel when I want to lighten them, and it works perfectly.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm... that's interesting. I've never tried gel eyebrow liner, but I have black eyebrows too (and very very jet black hair). Can I ask why it doesn't work for you?


 mine are the same way super black, I actually prefer to do nothing with my eyebrows, I rather leave them with no gel or filling in with an eyebrow pencil. My brows themselves are pretty thick and I dont really think it needs that much filling in, and if and when I do fill them in, they look very bushy and harsh. Its probably because I could doing it wrong or I could thin out my eyebrows, but I guess I would rather be natural.

So if I get the brow stuff, It will for sure be going up for trade!!!! Kinda iffy on the mascara though, I would prefer it over the brow gel any day, but Im already getting a full size in my sephora super stars kit.

Im more interested in seeing what the other items will be since i just signed up for a second sub


----------



## yoru (Oct 30, 2012)

I have black, thick eyebrows and I look like an angry Japanese samurai in those ukiyo-e if I fill my brows....


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> You are not alone! The original Great Lash (none of the new wands or special editions) is my favorite mascara, and I've tried tons of different mascaras. I do not have thick lashes, so most mascaras just clump up on me and look awful and spider-ish as soon as I add a second coat. Great Lash lets me add 2 or 3 coats to build body and still look un-clumped.


 THIS. YES.

I always want to like the pricier ones like the Bodybuilder, and my best friend works at Sephora so he's always giving me new samples to try, but I always wind up back with Great Lash. Even if I find that I do like them, they always wind up comparable to that perfect pink tube and I can't bring myself to spend $20 on results I can get for $5.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 30, 2012)

My eyebrows don't extend to my tear ducts like they're supposed to. I've got weird tiny eyebrow syndrome. It's hard to explain, but imagine if you shaved off one half of your eyebrows and then tried to fill in the part you just shaved off with a pencil, or something. That's how it looks if I try to fill mine in. I need eyebrow implants.


----------



## mydearestfriend (Oct 30, 2012)

I just watched Michelle Phan's video, and maybe this is the cream colored box?


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mydearestfriend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just watched Michelle Phan's video, and maybe this is the cream colored box?
> 
> ...


----------



## morre22 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mydearestfriend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just watched Michelle Phan's video, and maybe this is the cream colored box?
> 
> ...


----------



## orlandomom (Oct 30, 2012)

I desperately want both brow stuff and mascara! Must have both! I love Ipsy!


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 30, 2012)

Wait, I'm confused.  Does the brow gel just shape your eyebrows, or does it fill them as well?  I have barely-there blonde eyebrows (and naturally brown hair - so annoying) so if it shapes your brows, that's the last thing I need.  It it's more like a fill, then it's definitely something I want.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 30, 2012)

You know what? This is the level where people really do need to get over themselves and realize it is a sample bag. I quit BB but it was because I feel like they are just simply not doing a very good job right now, not because I wasn't getting what I wanted. If anyone gets upset because they got one thing over another in this case, then they are too picky for sample boxes.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually on the site and Sephora it's $23? $5 is a pretty big different tbh. You could buy a nail polish for that much... it's the value of a half-size nail polish sampler BB sends out it in its boxes. A lot of people are already saying they'd prefer the mascara (possibly due to it being mascara and possibly also having to do with the brand) so they're already treading a line between making people happy...
> 
> ipsy's been doing a great job. There was very little complaining last month aside from the color customization, but like... this could probably cause some strife.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm... that's interesting. I've never tried gel eyebrow liner, but I have black eyebrows too (and very very jet black hair). Can I ask why it doesn't work for you?


When I looked up the gel online, it's in different shades instead of just clear. I have no desire to lighten my brows. They're thick and dark, so if I use anything I use a clear brow gel.


----------



## mellee (Oct 30, 2012)

Just to make the people who didn't like being called "Glammies" or "Ipsters" feel a bit better - the people who do the Natural Beauty Bag put out a video a few days ago and addressed us, "Hi, Greenies!"  *Chuckle_*_


----------



## NutMeg19 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would actually do not prefer either. I would be excited either way, I have never tried a brow gel so that would actually be really interesting to try since it will be a higher end one according to price of $18.00. I already own a full size of the benefit they are real mascara so maybe that is why I am indifferent. Plus received mascara last month so I will be pretty happy with either.
> 
> I really hope people do not get super upset if they don't get a mascara &amp; get angry with Ipsy. Since they really do seem to divide items pretty well so that no one gets overly angry with different price points of their bags.


 I totally agree with you about people getting upset over not getting a mascara.  It' GOING to happen though.  I'd prefer the mascara, but I'd actually be fine with either.  I also believe they keep the "either/or" items within a very close price range. (That is one of my biggest complaints about BB...the outrageous value differences in the boxes that they pretend do not exist.)


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 30, 2012)

SNEAK PEEK NOVEMBER GLAM BAG #2: You don't have to head to the party solo. With this guy in your Glam Bag, you'll have some cute company all night.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I looked up the gel online, it's in different shades instead of just clear. I have no desire to lighten my brows. They're thick and dark, so if I use anything I use a clear brow gel.


 I went to the brand's website and yes there are color choices below, but if you look carefully, you will see that it is for their brow kit.  The brow gel itself is clear.  They are trying to get you to by the $45 kit rather than the $18 brow gel


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2012)

Woot!


----------



## fireflyy (Oct 30, 2012)

Ooh! Looks like The Balm's Matte eyeshadow in Matt Battali


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 30, 2012)

Oooh I like that color



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> SNEAK PEEK NOVEMBER GLAM BAG #2: You don't have to head to the party solo. With this guy in your Glam Bag, you'll have some cute company all night.


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> SNEAK PEEK NOVEMBER GLAM BAG #2: You don't have to head to the party solo. With this guy in your Glam Bag, you'll have some cute company all night.


 you girls are quickkkkk! This looks like the balm's matt batali !!! =] Never had that color before so it's going to fun to try it out.


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 30, 2012)

Matte eyeshadow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

I bet they are sending out several different colors. I need to find that palette and scope it out!


----------



## mellee (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bet they are sending out several different colors. I need to find that palette and scope it out!


I hope I get the color shown.  I really like it!  =)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bet they are sending out several different colors. I need to find that palette and scope it out!


Wouldn't they show if they were sending out more colors like they did with the coastal scents from last month?


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Oct 30, 2012)

This is going to be my first bag and Im excited by the previews so far!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> SNEAK PEEK NOVEMBER GLAM BAG #2: You don't have to head to the party solo. With this guy in your Glam Bag, you'll have some cute company all night.


This did it for me- I just subbed. This will be my make-it or break-it month for my second Birchbox sub. If they still suck, I will drop one and just carry one Birchbox and one Ipsy. I'm excited!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wouldn't they show if they were sending out more colors like they did with the coastal scents from last month?


They don't always show every shade. With lipglosses and lipsticks they usually just put one in the preview. It's possible it's the only color but it's also possible there could be a few others. I would be happy with the preview color personally!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm really loving Ipsy/MyGlam lately.  The bags, the quality of the products, the inclusion of lots of actual makeup items . . . this is a pretty great sub.  I can't help but wonder what they'll do next month when it is their one year anniversary, the first bag was really awesome.  But this month's sneak peeks look pretty amazing too.  They're getting hard to top, especially with the $10 price tag and all of the fun that buys.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 30, 2012)

Michelle P. actually used this exact eyeshadow for her newest tutorial on making a romantic zombie look.  Check it out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8BcNxuRjwo

I wonder if the other products that she features in her other videos are also going to be in this bag.

note: embedded video


----------



## xiehan (Oct 30, 2012)

> I bet they are sending out several different colors. I need to find that palette and scope it out!


 I really really hope they send out some different colors, because that one is way too dark for me to pull off, and I don't like using shadow as a liner.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 30, 2012)

I received an e-mail from Ipsy saying that it is now available in Canada. And it showed a picture of the Benefit They're Real Mascara &amp; theBalm eyeshadow + 3 more beauty items. 

How do you all feel about that?

I am very happy for Ipsy because their company is growing but...I hope that doesn't mean our service here in the US will decrease. I Believe it was last month well this month of October that Birchbox got a hold of the Joliebox in France and well our boxes were not the best. Ipsy relaunched itself and seriously has not been disappointing but I really hope that it stays the same even when they will be having more customers to cater to.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2012)

We'll just have to wait and see. I'm curious as to what the Canadian bags will contain due to import/export restrictions into and from Canada.


----------



## smileyone (Oct 30, 2012)

I am from Canada and just subbed.  I have followed MyGlam/Ipsy from their inception so I am glad to have a chance to give them a try.  For those concerned that the US quality might suffer by them now shipping to Canada, don't worry.  We pay an extra $5/month to cover shipping so you shouldn't be impacted at all.

BTW, love all of the spoilers that have been shown!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *smileyone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am from Canada and just subbed.  I have followed MyGlam/Ipsy from their inception so I am glad to have a chance to give them a try.  For those concerned that the US quality might suffer by them now shipping to Canada, don't worry.  We pay an extra $5/month to cover shipping so you shouldn't be impacted at all.
> 
> BTW, love all of the spoilers that have been shown!


 I don't think the price you are paying is the problem. Its more about the fact that they are expanding so the quality of the bags themselves, as in the products quality and amount in them will drop.

I curious if they will get the same bag as U.S. subscribers. I feel like because of the shipping restictions, they might recieve different items or it might change the types of items we get in our bags.


----------



## fayeX (Oct 30, 2012)

Aha!  Someone mentioned that sneak peelk #2 item yesterday and she is right!

I already have that palette but don't mind to get a purse size


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the brand's website and yes there are color choices below, but if you look carefully, you will see that it is for their brow kit.  The brow gel itself is clear.  They are trying to get you to by the $45 kit rather than the $18 brow gel


Hm Good to know! Maybe I'll be keeping it afterall.


----------



## smileyone (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the price you are paying is the problem. Its more about the fact that they are expanding so the quality of the bags themselves, as in the products quality and amount in them will drop.
> 
> I curious if they will get the same bag as U.S. subscribers. I feel like because of the shipping restictions, they might recieve different items or it might change the types of items we get in our bags.


 I doubt the number of Canadians subscribing will have any impact.  It most likely won't be an overwhelming number but you never know.  On the other hand, those of you who subscribed to the Loose Button Luxe Box, American subscribers got  WAY better boxes than the Canadians did so it could go either way.


----------



## Celestemel (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd love that shade of eye shadow. Well, I think that it's shaping up to be a good bag again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 31, 2012)

Has anyone joined the Mirenesse VIP Club? I just signed up. You get tons of discounts, free shipping, specials, and a VIP box every two months with full size and deluxe size products.

PS. they have a special going on right now, I just bought the Lip Bomb #4 for $13.50 and it includes *four full sized* suprise gifts. Super excited to see what they are.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone joined the Mirenesse VIP Club? I just signed up. You get tons of discounts, free shipping, specials, and a VIP box every two months with full size and deluxe size products.


I'd love to but $25 a month is pretty steep. It sounds pretty cool though!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd love to but $25 a month is pretty steep. It sounds pretty cool though!


 Haha I thought so too, but just figured I'd cancel my 2nd BB and Ispy accounts to justify it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 31, 2012)

SNEAK PEEK NOVEMBER GLAM BAG #3: Truth or dare? We dare you to try this trendy hue for fall!

I think (after a Google Search) that it's Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This just keeps getting better and better!  This bag looks like it might top October for me!!!


 I'm excited too, I just wish it was a stain instead of a gloss for once.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lillybunny (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.bareescentuals.com/Cool-as-Ice/US60516,default,pd.html?cgid=BE_SUB_LIPGLOSS


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone joined the Mirenesse VIP Club? I just signed up. You get tons of discounts, free shipping, specials, and a VIP box every two months with full size and deluxe size products.
> 
> PS. they have a special going on right now, I just bought the Lip Bomb #4 for $13.50 and it includes *four full sized* suprise gifts. Super excited to see what they are.


It's too bad we all missed the promo last month where there was a 24-hour period you could join the first month for $1. &gt;: It really would've been cool to grab some of these things... I was definitely considering the Lip Bomb + 4 full sized products special, but it's not enough to justify $25 for me


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sneak peek #3 looks awesome!!!! LOVE the color!!!!


----------



## fayeX (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone joined the Mirenesse VIP Club? I just signed up. You get tons of discounts, free shipping, specials, and a VIP box every two months with full size and deluxe size products.
> 
> PS. they have a special going on right now, I just bought the Lip Bomb #4 for $13.50 and it includes *four full sized* suprise gifts. Super excited to see what they are.


 I'll never consider that ridiculously overpriced (no doubt now, it's from Australia, sorry for the mistake before)brand... nearly $30 for a lip gloss? That's more expensive than real high end brand like Dior. Even with discount price is still high.  This kind of brands always make me feel sick. Can't imagine my makeup bag filled with their logos.

And is it 13.5 for 5 items? You out of pocket money is 13.5+25=38.5. With that money you can get 5 carefully picked items from drugstores (who knows if  mirenesse is much better than drugstore brands) instead of 1+4 unknow mystery item (and again, who know if they are just left overs...).

And will you make full use of the $25 member fee? Will you use the $25 voucher EVERY 2 months?(It must be applied to orders $65 or more. Considering the already high price, 25 off 65 is really not a big deal ). Did you ever stick to any make up brand that you buy again and again and spent $100, $200 on it? If no, you are not likely to make use of that voucher

All in all it's just a trap. By so far you are not losing much, to some degree your $38.5 is well spent. Get out of it before you spend too much and start to lose. 

Oh I was so excited when typing the words above. How much hate do I have towards this brand LOL

update:

Just did a quick research and found most feedbacks about VIP club are either neutral or negative. 

http://www.beautyheaven.com.au/forums/9/topics/7390

http://primped.ninemsn.com.au/forums/topic/mirenesse-thoughts/page/2

http://forums.vogue.com.au/showthread.php?referrerid=48441&amp;t=291608


----------



## lauravee (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll never consider that ridiculously overpriced (no doubt now, it's from Australia, sorry for the mistake before)brand... nearly $30 for a lip gloss? That's more expensive than real high end brand like Dior. Even with discount price is still high.  This kind of brands always make me feel sick. Can't imagine my makeup bag filled with their logos.
> 
> ...


Actually, first time purchase without signing up for VIP but with 10% off (code = M10) it's $30 for 5 items... which is $6 per item. Even if 4 of them you don't know what they are.

I don't think your anger is not understandable... but wanna share why specifically you dislike the brand? Mostly it seems like you think it's overpriced.

Though I have to say, what do you have against Taiwan? : Sorry, but the subtle hints of racism towards Asians on this forum (and it's not you specifically nor is it the first time it's happened) has been bugging me quite a bit.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, first time purchase without signing up for VIP but with 10% off (code = M10) it's $30 for 5 items... which is $6 per item. Even if 4 of them you don't know what they are.
> ...


 I have never seen anything remotely racist on this forum. Maybe once in a while complaints about products *produced* in Asia... But never EVER anything racist towards Asians on this forum. Let's not forget that racism is hate towards, of course, a RACE of people. Let's not get that intertwined with our rants and raves about cosmetics.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll never consider that ridiculously overpriced Taiwanese brand... nearly $30 for a lip gloss? That's more expensive than real high end brand like Dior. Even with discount price is still high.  This kind of brands always make me feel sick. Can't imagine my makeup bag filled with their logos.
> 
> ...


 The $13.50 deal was not just for VIP members. It was a flash sale they emailed to those on their email list. My out of pocket money for the Lip Bomb plus four full sized suprise gifts was $13.50, and anyone could have taken advantage of that. Calm down, I wasn't asking for your financial advice. I actually *do* purchase the same brand again and again if I like it, and I like this brand. I'm not sure why it matters that it's from Taiwan? Mirenesse is cruelty free and uses high quality ingredients. However, I actually came here to post that I just went and cancelled my VIP membership once I saw that they only ship from Austrailia and I am just too impatient to wait 28 days for something to get to me. So now my out of pocket cost for the Lip Bomb and four extras is still just $13.50, the only difference is I have to pay $9 extra for shipping (free shipping is included with the VIP membership). I am perfectly fine spending a little over $20 for 5 full size Mirenesse products, and if it wasn't for the international shipping I would have remained a member. I'm not sure why you're so bitter about it, but whatever.


----------



## fayeX (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, first time purchase without signing up for VIP but with 10% off (code = M10) it's $30 for 5 items... which is $6 per item. Even if 4 of them you don't know what they are.
> ...


 In fact we have some thoughts in common: the first month is ok, if you catch the chance to get if for free, definitely good deal!  But after reading people's comment on those forums (my links), the later months are most likely to be not so good- even terrible (same items repeat again and again... things like that)

The reason I'm angry: I'm not really "angry", just typing in a hurry, which makes my words look angry. I realized this but don't want to re-type so I added a note. 

But I'm really tired and even sick of those awkward marketing "skills" - overprice it and then give big discount... especially when that brand has nothing special (I'm more forgivable towards name brands if they are overpriced because they usually have something unique, like super cute packaging, unique culture... )

As for the last question... I didn't realized I was connecting taiwanese with negative words (overprice...) but after reading my words twice I see the problem... I specific Taiwan(actually it's not a Taiwanese brand) because Taiwan's local brands are famous for low price/ high quality and this brand surprised me!  I was guessing if they can't live in Taiwan so they tried to dig gold in other countries. After all, all my guess is wrong because it has nothing to do with Taiwan...

By the way, I'm also an Asian (not American born Asian but a foreigner here...) so my writing in English can have lots of mistakes/vague meanings. I really need someone to point out mistakes in my writing or I can never get improved...


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In fact we have some thoughts in common: the first month is ok, if you catch the chance to get if for free, definitely good deal!  But after reading people's comment on those forums (my links), the later months are most likely not so good- even terrible (same items repeat again and again... things like that)
> ...


 A lot of their products are made in Taiwan, actually. The Lip Bomb definitely is, and some of their eyeshadows. I'm not sure if they all are. And I think their packaging _is _super cute lol.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 31, 2012)

I wanted to order the lip bomb with 4 surprise gifts, even for $15, but the shipping was like $9.75 and just too expensive.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to order the lip bomb with 4 surprise gifts, even for $15, but the shipping was like $9.75 and just too expensive.


 Yeah it was $15, I used a 10% off code I found online (M10) so it brought it down to $13.50. The shipping is a lot I agree, but I guess if it's coming from Austrailia it's not that bad. I was bummed that I had to get the pink instead of red, the red sold out immediately! But I really liked the pictures I saw of the pink so I'm sure I'll love it. I'll make sure to post what the extras are when it finally gets to me from across the world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 31, 2012)

How did you y'all get it down to $15? It shows up as $22 for me. The email also says



> *$15 for Mirenesse VIP Club Members Only. See website for full offer details. Offer available exclusively on www.mirenesse.com. Not valid on previous purchases and cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer. This offer is subject to change, alteration, or termination by Mirenesse in its sole discretion at any time.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never seen anything remotely racist on this forum. Maybe once in a while complaints about products *produced* in Asia... But never EVER anything racist towards Asians on this forum. Let's not forget that racism is hate towards, of course, a RACE of people. Let's not get that intertwined with our rants and raves about cosmetics.


 Actually, let's see what racism is defined as:  https://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Aracism


*The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race*, esp. so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races  
Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on such a belief

This isn't the appropriate place to argue about the definition of racism, but if you really feel the need to have it out with me about it, feel free to take it up with me privately. And for the record, the part I bolded? Applies to this thread here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123458/eye-shapes-what-do-you-have "Asian" is not a shape for an eye. "Asian" refers to a large group of people who live in a vast continent. Just saying. Last time I checked, that thread was on this forum.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 31, 2012)

deleted, can't find link.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 31, 2012)

so.....back to the topic.....


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 31, 2012)

SO excited for this bag!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## l0ser_dust (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, let's see what racism is defined as:  https://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Aracism
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

I think regarding that eye thread, it's a personal thing and a matter of perception. I don't think anyone was using the term in a negative or derogatory way. I don't call myself Asian, though every time I fill out paperwork, that's available. I mark other, I'm half Korean and Irish, which I specify lol. Or just mark down human, to be a pain in the booty lol. Moving on to the Ipsy bag(just can't get over the name), I finally got suckered into subbing with that email and benefit mascara! Given the product spoilers, I see this as a pretty interesting company now lol. I know a lot of folks said the sub was geared towards a "younger" crowd, but I'm not seeing that anymore. They are giving me a pretty good impression right now and can't wait for my bag! Speaking of which, how does shipping work? My first month, so I'm wondering what to expect.


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think regarding that eye thread, it's a personal thing and a matter of perception. I don't think anyone was using the term in a negative or derogatory way. I don't call myself Asian, though every time I fill out paperwork, that's available. I mark other, I'm half Korean and Irish, which I specify lol. Or just mark down human, to be a pain in the booty lol.
> 
> Moving on to the Ipsy bag(just can't get over the name), I finally got suckered into subbing with that email and benefit mascara! Given the product spoilers, I see this as a pretty interesting company now lol. I know a lot of folks said the sub was geared towards a "younger" crowd, but I'm not seeing that anymore. They are giving me a pretty good impression right now and can't wait for my bag! Speaking of which, how does shipping work? My first month, so I'm wondering what to expect.


Haha! I am also half Korean and half Caucasian "mutt" (my Dad was born in Canada dontcha know?). Anyhow, I also mark "other".

I am pretty excited for November's bag especially after seeing today's spoiler. Also, the eye shadow sample seems promising as the palette looks like it has colors I would actually wear.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Moving on to the Ipsy bag(just can't get over the name), I finally got suckered into subbing with that email and benefit mascara! Given the product spoilers, I see this as a pretty interesting company now lol. I know a lot of folks said the sub was geared towards a "younger" crowd, but I'm not seeing that anymore. They are giving me a pretty good impression right now and can't wait for my bag! Speaking of which, how does shipping work? My first month, so I'm wondering what to expect.


 They just go out when they do I think! They had an issue with shipping notifs last month -- I didn't get one at all for one bag I ordered and had to contact CS about it, and for the other (well not really an issue) was already practically at my door by the time I got the notice for it.

Actually, and I said this on my blog yesterday, I think that I might actually prefer ipsy's business model to BB's. I like that we get generous-sized products (2 full sized items in last month's and this months) and that they work with companies and members direct discounts from the stores. That means it's up to the brands themselves whether we like the products -- ipsy is just the messenger. True we miss out on points and redeeming from their in-site stores, but on the other hand, ipsy has no incentive other than to please the subscribers they have, rather than trying so hard to get us to buy from their stores. That way, they can mostly focus on the subscription service itself, rather than making money from the stores and the subscriptions being secondary like what BB's become.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Moving on to the Ipsy bag(just can't get over the name), I finally got suckered into subbing with that email and benefit mascara! Given the product spoilers, I see this as a pretty interesting company now lol. I know a lot of folks said the sub was geared towards a "younger" crowd, but I'm not seeing that anymore. They are giving me a pretty good impression right now and can't wait for my bag! Speaking of which, how does shipping work? My first month, so I'm wondering what to expect.


 I was really truly this close to canceling the month it was becoming ipsy, and I'm really happy I didn't. I was really starting to dislike myglam... Regardless of the weird names, IPSY&gt;MYGLAM 100% in my opinion. I live on the East Coast (NY) and it came a full week before my BB this month. I received my ipsy on the 7th or 8th of October. They bill on the 1st.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

> Haha! I am also half Korean and half Caucasian "mutt" (my Dad was born in Canada dontcha know?). Anyhow, I also mark "other". I am pretty excited for November's bag especially after seeing today's spoiler. Also, the eye shadow sample seems promising as the palette looks like it has colors I would actually wear.


 Lol @ the mutt part. There's some in my family tree, on my dad's side. I've got almost an inch and a half of family genealogy from my paternal grandmother's side. Her and her sister were interested in roots and heritage. Mostly Irish, then some English, which is the same for my paternal grandfather. So I claim my Korean and Irish heritage. The English part is like a dirty family secret on Grandpa's side lol, because we had relatives generations ago, that helped funnel money back to the IRA and were sympathetic to the cause of liberation from the English. That's how my forefathers originally came to America in the late 1700's, to get away from English rule and make their own destinies and fortunes.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 31, 2012)

So I got the Mirabella eyeshadow that was in a myglam bag a couple of months ago through a trade and I got the Coastal Scents eyeshadows from my Ipsy bag last month and this meant I needed to find something to put these shadows in. Someone had mentioned that ELF made a palette that fit the Mirabella shadow so I bought it and ended up making a custom palette!

Here is what the palette starts out as:





I took out the plastic separator and threw out the applicator. I depotted a few of my newest NYX eyeshadows, a Clinique eyeshadow, and two of the Coastal Scents eyeshadows and added magnets to the back of each. I used nail polish remover and took off the ELF name on the front and monogrammed it with my initials! 

Here is my finished mini palette! I'm so proud of it I had to show it off!


----------



## fayeX (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just go out when they do I think! They had an issue with shipping notifs last month -- I didn't get one at all for one bag I ordered and had to contact CS about it, and for the other (well not really an issue) was already practically at my door by the time I got the notice for it.
> 
> Actually, and I said this on my blog yesterday, I think that I might actually prefer ipsy's business model to BB's. I like that we get generous-sized products (2 full sized items in last month's and this months) and that they work with companies and members direct discounts from the stores. That means it's up to the brands themselves whether we like the products -- ipsy is just the messenger. True we miss out on points and redeeming from their in-site stores, but on the other hand, ipsy has no incentive other than to please the subscribers they have, rather than trying so hard to get us to buy from their stores. That way, they can mostly focus on the subscription service itself, rather than making money from the stores and the subscriptions being secondary like what BB's become.


 The problem is, if BB does not run its own store, credit system won't work. Actually many people stick to BB because of that credit system. 

Buying from one store instead of various brands can also save shipping fee.

But as you said, BB is handling too much business now...       

I don't think BB and Ipsy can be model to each other- they are totally different style. If one day they become similar, we will lose 50% of the fun.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been using a full size Spoiler #3 in a different color from NBTT since I got it, I used to be so against bareminerals products because for some reason I associated late night informercials with scammy products. The face makeup never worked for me, but I have a cousin who is head of HR (They are owned by Shisedo, so legit enough for me), so I re-evaluated the brand. Still don't like the loose products, but every single Buxom and bareminerals gloss I have gotten in the past few months have been AMAZING! She is going to give me some of the new ready pressed products, her husband is like PLEASE take some, it all sits in these giant boxes in our house. Can't wait for Thanksgiving!

Also on a side note.. are spoilers really necessary on these threads? who comes here and isn't looking for spoilers. I only ask because on my ipad it is damn near impossible to get the spoilers to open without crashing the safari app.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

Kyuu, that's an interesting thought on the business model! Being my first month, I haven't thought about that at all. I'm going to do a three month run and decide to keep/chop afterward. I'll keep that in mind, because you very well could be right as Ipsy is dependent on the samples themselves to sell the service, unless they get a percentage from the purchases made with the coupon codes provided. Ooo.. my first package, doesn't get more exciting! Does the hurricane affect Ipsy, like in warehouses and shipping locations?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem is, if BB does not run its own store, credit system won't work. Actually many people stick to BB because of that credit system.
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't say BB should be like ipsy. I probably should've been more specific, so I'll just quote what I said myself instead of trying to figure out a new way to say it. XD "Iâ€™m actually not convinced this is a bad strategy for business, at least from the consumer point of view: right now, Birchboxâ€™s biggest problem is that they are driven to make you purchase from _their_ website; what is actually received in the boxes is secondary."

I do think half the fun would be lost if BB and ipsy were the same. Ipsy's bags are the same every month as well; I think BB just isn't at a good balance right now. They are _too_ driven by their store sales, rather than trying to provide good sample boxes like they were doing at the beginning. I do like BB's customisation more than ipsy's (...lack...of...), so if they were the same, we'd definitely miss out. I'm just saying, ipsy's current model is benefiting its subscribers more because they have to be generous with what they put in the bags... if they don't, there's no reason to stay on.


----------



## Baberanza (Oct 31, 2012)

I always thought having 2 subs to one service was silly....until now. I might snag a second one!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem is, if BB does not run its own store, credit system won't work. Actually many people stick to BB because of that credit system.
> 
> ...


 This. 

They have done a good job at differentiating from each other in their business models, even though the product we get is essentially the same item. 

tbh, I know for a fact birchbox makes far more profit than ipsy, as e commerce is a huge money maker, but that doesn't mean both aren't successful. The model of ipsy is changing a bit, they didn't use to offer discount codes on each brand, which is nice for some people, but I personally do all my cosmetics shopping on sephora.com/sephora, so the discounts are not added value to me, where as the points on birchbox.com allow me to buy things not offered at sephora, and they are essentially free, so I don't feel bad about missing out on beauty insider points.

I am a hoarder of points, always waiting for the greatest 500 point perk, or 100 pt perks of products I know will last a long time, like the layered ojon hair oil I just picked up. Last time I cashed 500 in was the Tarte one last year with the full size lipsurgence, eyeliner, primer, setting powder and bronzer. They have had some good sets recently, but I own a lot of the UD, Stila and other perks they keep having, so my beauty bank (and bb points) just keep piling up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha! I am also half Korean and half Caucasian "mutt" (my Dad was born in Canada dontcha know?). Anyhow, I also mark "other".
> ...


 I'm mostly Korean! lol

75% Korean and 25% of what I call Mystery White (named after the Air Head flavor). My dad is half and he's never met his real father and all we know is that he was an American soldier during the Viet Nam war.

Genetically it's given me some interesting things to work with... such as frizzy curly giant hair. lolll




&lt;- my hair has a power of it's own.




&lt;- here's some awkward toilet humor.

Do you think we'll get another hair product this month???


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm mostly Korean! lol
> ...


 Lol, my fave funny girl! I'm jelly of your 25% over me..not really lol..but people always assumed I was Hispanic or even French..yes I got that a few times..dunno. Most people think I'm Caucasian now, which there's nothing wrong with that, but I'm more lol. My mother and my father raised me to have a real sense of pride in my heritage and silly as it seems, I used to lament not looking "ethnic" enough at times when younger! 

I feel you on the hair issue..mine has resolved a bit, since I decided to relax it(that was two years ago and the texture has never quite been the same 



), but I am prone to frizz and used to have the super tight and bouncy curls. My mom used to sit and play with my hair, bouncing and springing the curls lol..I hated it!


----------



## Snow24 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always thought having 2 subs to one service was silly....until now. I might snag a second one!


 This! I just added a second account.


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am sooo excited for this bag! I am thinking about getting a sub for my daughter. I was thinking of getting her a birchbox one but Ipsy might be better for her since she is 20 and would probably be more into makeup instead of skin care.

I love TheBalm eye shadows and have been eyeballing Meet Matt(e) palette for a bit. YAY! I get to try a shade! Received a Moxie in my QVC NB TT and LOVE LOVE LOVE it! BE does a great job on lippies! Dark colors scare me a bit but I love to be pushed out of my comfort zone. I just bought a clear Great Lash Mascara to use on my brows so I don't know about the brow gel. If I would have waited a few weeks, I would have wanted brow gel instead of the Benefit mascara. BUT excited for either/or.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, my fave funny girl! I'm jelly of your 25% over me..not really lol..but people always assumed I was Hispanic or even French..yes I got that a few times..dunno. Most people think I'm Caucasian now, which there's nothing wrong with that, but I'm more lol. My mother and my father raised me to have a real sense of pride in my heritage and silly as it seems, I used to lament not looking "ethnic" enough at times when younger!
> ...


LoL I think the best part of being "mix" are the guesses. People will ask me in different ways:

So what are you?

Where you from?

What country are you from?

I'll usually respond: Human? Virginia? USA?

And then they'll start guessing:

Chinese? Japanese? Cambodian? Hawaiian? 

^Seriously I've gotten this before lol

I used to have a lot of insecurities about my hair. I was like "MOMMY WHY MY HAIR NO LIKE YOURS?" and I was always jelly of all the other Korean kids and their pretty straight hair... so I had it straight/magic permed all through high school and then in college I was like "I DON'T REMEMBER WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE ANYMORE?!" so I cut it all off.

I think my goal is to grow it down to my butt (longer I guess because it curls up) and then CHOP IT ALL OFF!!!! Donate. Whatever.

Speaking of ethnic, I had a customer say to me this week that my name wasn't "exotic" enough for me (my name is Jane).

... sorry my name isn't Cho Chang? Or Mulan? Or Geisha? o_o

lol......


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LoL I think the best part of being "mix" are the guesses. People will ask me in different ways:
> ...


 I had the opposite. I'm half Mexican, but I got the white side's hair (it's super fine and straight and doesn't hold a curl and SUCKS). I wanted pretty thick hair that would curl and not stupid fine hair that SUCKS. I've gotten customers in previous jobs who got mad at me because I don't speak Spanish. I'm, like, uh...sorry?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LoL I think the best part of being "mix" are the guesses. People will ask me in different ways:
> ...


 O my, yes on the names..My parents had a whirlwind love affair, courtesy of the Armed services and people were surprised my name didn't reflect my mother more... I have a paler complexion, courtesy of my pale a$$ dad and my mother took great pride in that, too... She liked that I was soo... whatever looking, but I was the same way as you..how come I don't look like you Mama? 



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had the opposite. I'm half Mexican, but I got the white side's hair (it's super fine and straight and doesn't hold a curl and SUCKS). I wanted pretty thick hair that would curl and not stupid fine hair that SUCKS. I've gotten customers in previous jobs who got mad at me because I don't speak Spanish. I'm, like, uh...sorry?


 Bahahaha!! The haves and have nots...aren't we a funny lot! I know..people expect me to be fluent in another language..plus my name is Linda, so many Spanish speaking peeps...boys, boys, boys...used to try and converse with me and I only remember how to ask for more beer! Bad, I know.. Can't tell you how many times a Casanova type guy has told me my name means pretty in Spanish..



 yes, very original dude.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had the opposite. I'm half Mexican, but I got the white side's hair (it's super fine and straight and doesn't hold a curl and SUCKS). I wanted pretty thick hair that would curl and not stupid fine hair that SUCKS. I've gotten customers in previous jobs who got mad at me because I don't speak Spanish. I'm, like, uh...sorry?


Aww. I hide the fact that I know Korean from all my jobs. They think I'm just totally Americanized and I prefer it. I don't want to even TRY to translate anything.

I don't know what it's like to have fine hair but believe me when I say curly hair isn't that great. I think plain, normal, straight or wavy hair is best. Like my sister. UGH!!! Genetic un-fairness. She's got the nice manageable hair and the longer lashes and the best smile/lips. She's not even using them!!!!! (she HATES makeup!!!)

But anyhoo, for ipsy bags, will the content formula always be 3 deluxe sizes and 2 full size? Because that would be rufus.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Speaking of which, how does shipping work? My first month, so I'm wondering what to expect.


 As your fellow PacNWer, hopefully this helps: this was just my first month, but it definitely seems like we'll get our stuff later that everyone else, similar to BB, Pop Sugar, etc.  Got the shipping email on the 12th, actually got my bag on the 19th.  Good thing I adore spoilers and checking out all the pics on MUT in advance lol.  The anticipation is half the fun.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LoL I think the best part of being "mix" are the guesses. People will ask me in different ways:
> ...


 Cab drivers in Manhattan are the WORST about asking the "what are you" question!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As your fellow PacNWer, hopefully this helps: this was just my first month, but it definitely seems like we'll get our stuff later that everyone else, similar to BB, Pop Sugar, etc.  Got the shipping email on the 12th, actually got my bag on the 19th.  Good thing I adore spoilers and checking out all the pics on MUT in advance lol.  The anticipation is half the fun.


 That's not too bad at all..pretty standard, although my SS one takes longer, since it's UPS Ground, I think.. Thank you neighbor! Lol.


----------



## PrettyLilFace (Oct 31, 2012)

EXCITED. I was so happy with everything in the OCT bag, even the hair oil and I hate oils but that shit is the SHIT!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 31, 2012)

Speaking of the 'what are you' question, living in Belize, I am considered whiter than I ever realized I was, ha ha.  I have brown hair and medium brown eyes and I'd consider myself 'dark' in the States, maybe because I have an extremely blonde, blue eyed mom.  I am a mutt too, French, Polish, Canadian, American Indian (Cherokee), English, German, I have grandparents of all sorts it seems if you go back far enough.  

A very well meaning (albeit sweetly naive) guy friend here asked me if I was albino.  He was serious.  I had to explain to him what albinism really is.  I guess he thinks I'm that pale!  For reference, I take light/medium in Smashbox's BB cream and usually am one shade lighter than the middle of the beige shades in foundation.  People here call me and my blue eyed/brown haired husband 'clear' instead of 'white'.  I find that funny, I guess I am clear, you can see my veins pretty clearly, lol.  I had a little boy with the most beautiful brown skin sitting on my lap the other day and he whispered to me after playing with my hands for a few minutes (he's 3), "hey.  (with genuine awe and wonder) Your hands are a different color than mine!"  "What color are they?"  "Um.  (He thought about it for a while) You are PINK!"  I love that he saw me for me for the longest time and that it took a while and an epiphany for him to even realize that there was a difference.  Viva la difference, though.  If we were all the same we'd be boring.  I love other cultures, foods, beauty, ideas, fashions, ways of thinking, everything.  

Back to Ipsy, I agree, for a while there it was a bit redundant/silly to get two subscriptions, I had taken one over one for a friend and kept in on, but now I am really loving it.  We are getting such great products and for just $20 I can get some pretty cool stuff with the chance to get different colors or and/or products in the second bag.  They are really wowing me lately and the stuff is also great gift fodder, quality brands and fun items.


----------



## Baberanza (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LoL I think the best part of being "mix" are the guesses. People will ask me in different ways:
> ...


 
omg i want you as my friend! lol

to chime in, i'm an insane mixed mutt! my dad's 100% puerto rican, leaving me with 50% &amp; my mom is mixed chinese/ vietnamese and 'mystery white' (i like that term hahaha) being a mix of native american, french, etc. people always freak out when they find out i'm puerto rican yet I don't speak spanish. then I have to get into how my dad's never been in the picture, blahblahblah &amp; at that point it's none of their business. this leaves me with a fair complexion that tans well, brown hair, brown eyes, and pin-straight hair. but it can hold a curl the way I like it to so I consider myself blessed.


----------



## Baberanza (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Snow24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This! I just added a second account.


 Woman! Don't tempt me! lol!


----------



## yoru (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woman! Don't tempt me! lol!


Must resist! I had the same thought because of the full size lip gloss, but I had too many lip gloss waiting for me to finish them off.

I am pure Chinese, but I get a lot of people asking if I am mixed. Whether I am in Hong Kong or US I still get this question quite often 

Weird enough my sister looks Indian and a random Indian guy did try to hit on her while speaking Indian lol. We are both Chinese but I am light skinned while my sister is naturally tan.


----------



## fayeX (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woman! Don't tempt me! lol!


 Excuse me... but why do so many people sub to 2 Ipsy bag? All bags are almost the same, unlike birchbox.

Why not use the $10 to hunt for other fun?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm black and Native American but no one believes the native American part until they meet my mom and grandpa lol.  I definitely got my dad's fro-ish hair and my fair skin (nc40 in MAC) comes from my Native side. When people come up to me they're like "OMG I've never met a real life Native American person before"!!! I grew up in NYC and we're at least four generations removed from the rez so I have no idea about rez life.


----------



## yoru (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Excuse me... but why do so many people sub to 2 Ipsy bag? All bags are almost the same, unlike birchbox.
> ...


imho it's for the different colors. If I had a chance I would sub another Oct bag because I do enjoyed the lip bomb. And that's something you can't get for merely $10. Nor would I pay the full size price for some of the items :/ Yep I am that dirt cheap lol


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm black and Native American but no one believes the native American part until they meet my mom and grandpa lol.  I definitely got my dad's fro-ish hair and my fair skin (nc40 in MAC) comes from my Native side. When people come up to me they're like "OMG I've never met a real life Native American person before"!!! I grew up in NYC and we're at least four generations removed from the rez so I have no idea about rez life.


 Rez life sounds like the Native American version of "thug life."


----------



## Ching Chang (Oct 31, 2012)

I thought October's box was AMAZING......November's bag looks FREAKING AMAZING too!! I can't even fathom how much more amazing the December bag is going to be considering it's their one year anniversary!! It's CRAAAAAAAAZY how awesome these bags have gotten-I really hope Ipsy can keep all of this up! I don't know how they're going to top the previous month's bags!! Then again, I LOVE Ipsy-best $10 spent...EVER!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Rez life sounds like the Native American version of "thug life."


 Lol...wrong kind of hat..I grew up next to tribal lands..I lived over in the area where the Twilight books are based as a teenager. There may have been some smoking stuff as teens are wont to do, but no goofy hats like that lol.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol...wrong kind of hat..I grew up next to tribal lands..I lived over in the area where the Twilight books are based as a teenager. There may have been some smoking stuff as teens are wont to do, but no goofy hats like that lol.


 Yeah, that was just the closest one I could find. And it looked really funny next to thug life. 



 As does that banana. Haha, I'm weird.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a serious love affair with every single item in my last Ipsy bag 



 and from the previews of this one, it looks like it will be much the same! SO EXCITED. 





Btw, I love the mixed girl pride in this thread! 



 I'm a mutt as well. I'm Native Hawaiian (with some recent enough Tahitian in there), Chinese, Portuguese islander (Azorean and Madeiran with some Arab, Berber, and Indigenous Brazilian sprinkles), and Spanish. 

I most often get mistaken for Italian/Japanese (which is decently close, minus my Polynesian roots), Native American, half Cambodian (of all things, lol), and Inuit ("Eskimo").


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 1, 2012)

sneek peaks are getting me excited! Everything looks awesome so far! Can't wait!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY I WAS RIGHT! I could definitely tell from the packaging it was that product, *but heck yea a color that isn't HOT PINK*. ugh


 Yes, I am SO glad it's not hot pink.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 1, 2012)

does anyone know if the lip product is more like a stain or a gloss or tacky or what? i'm so particular about texture.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know if the lip product is more like a stain or a gloss or tacky or what? i'm so particular about texture.


I was reading reviews on ULTA that it's more of a sheer gloss, not a stain.


----------



## mimosette (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Excuse me... but why do so many people sub to 2 Ipsy bag? All bags are almost the same, unlike birchbox.
> ...


I have an almost 20 year old (WAAAH !




My only baby is turning TWENTY!) , and I am tucking back the second bags for Christmas and Birthday prezzies. The things I think she won't like, well, I have 3 teenage nieces  with birthdays coming up, and two sisters I buy for.

I admit I kept both of the hair oils from last month. As someone said upthread, that stuff was the shit.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm a monthly subscriber and when I went to the website, it says now that my next billing won't be until 12/1, but I haven't been charged for today yet. Has that happened to anyone else?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *automaticeyesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a monthly subscriber and when I went to the website, it says now that my next billing won't be until 12/1, but I haven't been charged for today yet. Has that happened to anyone else?


 It does that on the 1st of each month. You should be charged later today or tomorrow.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 1, 2012)

SNEAK PEEK NOVEMBER GLAM BAG #4: Bring out the "starlet" in you with this November Glam Bag addition.

Starlet Cosmetics, maybe?


----------



## MarbleSky (Nov 1, 2012)

Oops! Someone beat me to it!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 1, 2012)

Haha I did it so I can use the 2nd one as christmas presents.



> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Excuse me... but why do so many people sub to 2 Ipsy bag? All bags are almost the same, unlike birchbox.
> ...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh! What is it? I can't find anything.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh! What is it? I can't find anything.


 I found a brand called Starlet Cosmetics with an awful website, but the pencils look similar to that one.

Maybe it's Tarte? Looks like similar writing.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't figure it out either. startlet cosmetics is awful looking



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a brand called Starlet Cosmetics with an awful website, but the pencils look similar to that one.
> 
> Maybe it's Tarte? Looks like similar writing.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 1, 2012)

The Starlet Cosmetics font on their facebook looks just like on the box in the sneak peek.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't figure it out either. startlet cosmetics is awful looking


 Yeah it looks cheap. Google Starlet Cosmetics Kmart, I've found a lot of sites saying that it's their house brand. :/


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

Is this the brand you guys are talking about? It seems awfully expensive to be Kmart's house brand.

http://starletcosmetics.com/index.php/


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah the logo for Starlet Cosmetics is the same as the one in the sneak peek







> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Starlet Cosmetics font on their facebook looks just like on the box in the sneak peek.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah it looks cheap. Google Starlet Cosmetics Kmart, I've found a lot of sites saying that it's their house brand. :/


Makes sense as to why we can't find anything definitive on Google. If it is, this is disappointing...but I guess I can't complain with all the other great things. Plus, it seems to be a brown liner, so I'm excited to try that at least.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this the brand you guys are talking about? It seems awfully expensive to be Kmart's house brand.
> 
> http://starletcosmetics.com/index.php/


 I read that they've been around for awhile and are Austrailian-based. They are wicked cheap ($2 eyeliner, $4 concealer) but maybe they are trying to relaunch as a high-end line?


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Makes sense as to why we can't find anything definitive on Google. If it is, this is disappointing...but I guess I can't complain with all the other great things. Plus, it seems to be a brown liner, so I'm excited to try that at least.


 Yeah, with the other awesome items I'm not complaining if they throw in a cheap-o eyeliner.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read that they've been around for awhile and are Austrailian-based. They are wicked cheap ($2 eyeliner, $4 concealer) but maybe they are trying to relaunch as a high-end line?


A three pan eyeshadow on that site is $30. That's crazy! Also the cheap brands at Kmart, Walmart, Walgreens, etc NEVER have items like lip liners, or eyeliners in boxes. Maybe they are launching a high end line.


----------



## yoru (Nov 1, 2012)

The liner thing? in the sneakpeak looks cheap tho. And the brushes from Starlet cosmetic looks very much like those brushes we got from glambags.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm ok with cheap eyeliners, they might work well. For mascaras, lip colors, nail colors, there isn't a big gap between high end and low end.

Anyway Ipsy is making maximum use of the $10.

The only thing I'm not so happy with is that they repeat similar products again and again- nail polish(three in a row), lip colors(at least 3 glosses and 2 balms as I can remember) and eye liners(UD, balmshell, and this month). Ok at least eye liners are in three types: UD is colorful, balmshell is bold and this one seems to be neutral.

What's we never get from glambag? Blush and bronzer. Loose powder. Primers(for face or lips.). Lip stain and liner. Eye brow products. Tools: only brushes by so far, Hope they won't send out cheap nail files in future...  and  many fun items like temporary tattoo( I guess most people won't like it but I do...)

Recently I'm particularly interested in a product called "brushguard" http://www.thebrushguard.com/ Michelle Phan even did promotion for them before! This products was in some birchboxes before so it has fewer chances to be in glambag.

Oh am I creating a wish list?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 1, 2012)

the packaging of the newest item looks pretty cute imo.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Recently I'm particularly interested in a product called "brushguard" http://www.thebrushguard.com/ Michelle Phan even did promotion for them before! This products was in some birchboxes before so it has fewer chances to be in glambag.


 I have those and found they work great for a while but over time need to be replaced.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the packaging of the newest item looks pretty cute imo.


 Which new product?


----------



## fayeX (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have those and found they work great for a while but over time need to be replaced.


 How long can it last?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which new product?


 the newest sneak peek, the starlet cosmetics item


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 1, 2012)

I bought them from Amazon - $5.50 and free shipping. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049J7P3S/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00 

Its good but like zadidoll said, it rips easily too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gifRecently I'm particularly interested in a product called "brushguard" http://www.thebrushguard.com/ Michelle Phan even did promotion for them before! This products was in some birchboxes before so it has fewer chances to be in glambag.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have those and found they work great for a while but over time need to be replaced.


----------



## cmhughes02 (Nov 1, 2012)

I WISH WE'D GET A FREAKING BLUSH D:

and a tinted lip balm.

That's all I have to say, although I am very excited for this bag. Maybe we will get those two in december.... *crosses fingers*


----------



## diana16 (Nov 1, 2012)

the last time they gave blush was last year but it was blush paper and not everyone received one. I got oil blotting papers and I've received a lip stain, other than that all the items are pretty repetitive but I'm not complaining since I always use everything they give me in the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus most of the time it exceeds $10


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought them from Amazon - $5.50 and free shipping. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049J7P3S/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the last time they gave blush was last year but it was blush paper and not everyone received one. I got oil blotting papers and I've received a lip stain, other than that all the items are pretty repetitive but I'm not complaining since I always use everything they give me in the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus most of the time it exceeds $10


 What kind of stain did they give out? Just curious.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## fayeX (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not long FayeX. Depends on how often you use it. Prachisrk said it rips too easily and it's true it does so you have to be extra careful but over time they just wear out. I have one package left - somewhere among my clutter - and to be honest I won't use but it again since I have way too many brushes now and found when traveling I just use a long cloth case to store my brushes if I don't have a brush roll.


 Thank you for all the information. I need to reconsider that...


----------



## diana16 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What kind of stain did they give out? Just curious.


it was a josie maran  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SandyNoemy (Nov 1, 2012)

it looks like the pencil says "all i want is peace love &amp; chocolate"

i really can't wait for this month's bag they have just gotten better and better


----------



## HelloLeilani (Nov 1, 2012)

Even if the eyeliner is a "drugstore" brand I really don't mind those things in the mix. I use a lot of high end, and I especially use a lot of Asian makeup, but some of my favorite stuff can also be found at Rite Aid or Target. I never get judgy about a brand until I try it.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even if the eyeliner is a "drugstore" brand I really don't mind those things in the mix. I use a lot of high end, and I especially use a lot of Asian makeup, but some of my favorite stuff can also be found at Rite Aid or Target. I never get judgy about a brand until I try it.


Exactly! My current go to mascara is Jordana for $2.99.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not a huge stain fan because they dry out my lips. I ALWAYS end up putting gloss over them which completely defeats the purpose!


----------



## mellee (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a huge stain fan because they dry out my lips. I ALWAYS end up putting gloss over them which completely defeats the purpose!


Oh, no!  I make a point of wearing stain under something - stick or gloss.  I _hate_ freshening makeup, and rarely bother.  When it's gone, it's gone.  If there's stain under, when the top stuff is gone, the stain remains!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 1, 2012)

I know! I'd really like a blush.



> Originally Posted by *cmhughes02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I WISH WE'D GET A FREAKING BLUSH D:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm hoping to get the balm stainiac- it's an awesome lip/cheek stain. I luv luv stains their my new fav.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm hoping to get the balm stainiac- it's an awesome lip/cheek stain. I luv luv stains their my new fav.


I love theBalm Staniac, specially as a blush, as well as ChaCha Tint by Benefit. I use them as cheek stains mostly, but they are beautiful on the lips. I, of course, put lip gloss over it, but as PP pointed out at least when the gloss wears off there is color.

I don't love the lip stains that are like a marker.


----------



## mellee (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love theBalm Staniac, specially as a blush, as well as ChaCha Tint by Benefit. I use them as cheek stains mostly, but they are beautiful on the lips. I, of course, put lip gloss over it, but as PP pointed out at least when the gloss wears off there is color.
> ...


*Chuckle*  I'm just the opposite.  I bought a full-size of Staniac in the orange, just 'cause it was orange.  Not fond of it, but like that it's orange.  (Did I mention that it's orange?)  Never tried ChaCha, but I may like it.  (It's orange.)  I _hate _Benetint.  (Threw half of one of them, along with half of the red Staniac, away.)  LOVE the markers - but that's probably just because they come in colors I like more.  (Nudes.  And orange. 




)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 1, 2012)

> I'm hoping to get the balm stainiac- it's an awesome lip/cheek stain. I luv luv stains their my new fav.


 Every subscriber to birchbox got stainiac earlier this year. I haven't noticed my glam putting in any birchbox products or vice versa, so I doubt they will be included in the glam bag (at least for a long time)


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, first time purchase without signing up for VIP but with 10% off (code = M10) it's $30 for 5 items... which is $6 per item. Even if 4 of them you don't know what they are.
> ...


I don't really say much on this forum but I have to totally disagree with the "subtle hints of racism towards Asian". They produce fake MAC products (FACT) which can be dangerous, and they produce other fake products (google it, its common). To call someone racist for stating facts is just not fair.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 1, 2012)

So Mirenesse is having a "free trial" for some of their items right now: http://www.mirenesse.com/85-free-trial

Wait I guess this is the Nov forum but uh we were talking about it earlier so I guess it might be okay?
 

It's not really "free" since you have to pay for shipping, which is $8/item, but that's not nearly as bad as the other stuff they were offering before. I mean, I've taken a gamble for $8 on a drugstore beauty item before so it's not like this is that much different... But there are only a few things on that list probably worth trying/paying the shipping fee for.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that was in June or July bag. It was okay, loved the color but I felt like it dried out too fast.


I agree, other than that i loved it


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't really say much on this forum but I have to totally disagree with the "subtle hints of racism towards Asian". They produce fake MAC products (FACT) which can be dangerous, and they produce other fake products (google it, its common). To call someone racist for stating facts is just not fair.


 I definitely agree, it is not racist to be hesitant of something produced in a foreign country. 

Lets look at another example about excersizing caution:

*Don't drink the water in Mexico, you will get sick. *

Does this have a bearing on my opinion of people who live in Mexico? No.

Is this a general statement that means I think all people of Mexican heritage have bad water? No, of course not.

Could it potentially not be true? Sure. 

It is a very specific cautionary step to prevent any discomfort be it physical (or monetarily in the case of the fake MAC)


----------



## anita68 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got the Mirabella eyeshadow that was in a myglam bag a couple of months ago through a trade and I got the Coastal Scents eyeshadows from my Ipsy bag last month and this meant I needed to find something to put these shadows in. Someone had mentioned that ELF made a palette that fit the Mirabella shadow so I bought it and ended up making a custom palette!
> 
> ...


 That looks awesome! Is the plastic divider easy to take out? Or did you have to cut anything?


----------



## anita68 (Nov 1, 2012)

I wonder, the bag looks brown or black? Either way, I loved the October chevron stripes bag. Using it as a makeup bag!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got the Mirabella eyeshadow that was in a myglam bag a couple of months ago through a trade and I got the Coastal Scents eyeshadows from my Ipsy bag last month and this meant I needed to find something to put these shadows in. Someone had mentioned that ELF made a palette that fit the Mirabella shadow so I bought it and ended up making a custom palette!
> 
> ...


 Because it's not magnetized I say pick up at Hobby Lobby the 1/2" x 4" magnetic strips ($2.99) and use a 40% off coupon then cut it to fit the pan and for less than $3 have a nice little magnetic pocket palette.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *anita68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks awesome! Is the plastic divider easy to take out? Or did you have to cut anything?


Thanks! It's not glued in at all so it was very easy to just pull out.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Because it's not magnetized I say pick up at Hobby Lobby the 1/2" x 4" magnetic strips ($2.99) and use a 40% off coupon then cut it to fit the pan and for less than $3 have a nice little magnetic pocket palette.


yep! I added magnets to the back  I actually didn't want to have to go leave my house and buy magnet strips so I re-purposed a magnet from a pizza delivery place lol.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 2, 2012)

Actually, from the pictures of November's bag, it reminds me a lot of the September black wristlet bag. Does anyone else agree?


----------



## yoru (Nov 2, 2012)

I have the brush guard too but they only fits my blush brush and eyeshadow brush, I clean my brushes once or twice a week so I use them at least once a week. I've been using them since March so I'd say they lasted pretty long for me.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 2, 2012)

_For Benefit fans and mascara fans: _

Is this kit worth buying? I'm debating with myself.

The two mascaras cost $23 on benefit's official site. Though there are many value kits on official site and sephora, this kit seems to be the only one that contains "they're real" mascara. Most kits only have a "bad gal" mascara. Plus free shipping... Emmm... benefit.com and sephora require $50+ to get FS Nov.2th only! I hate flash sales... _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ Here is the kit from hsn.com: 

You get this for $34 with free shipping.If you do not want the magazine subscription and would instead prefer to receive a refund for the stated value ($12), here is the refund lindk http://www.hsn.com/self-magazine-offer_at-2167_xa.aspx?c=1

Benefit "Ready ... Set ... Glam" Instant Beauty with 1-Year Self Magazine


.04 oz. BADgal Waterproof Liner - Extra Black
.3 oz. "They're Real" Beyond Mascara
.14 oz. Deluxe Mini "They're Real" Beyond Mascara
.13 fl. oz. Deluxe Mini BeneTint
.13 fl. oz. Deluxe Mini High Beam 
.13 fl. oz. Deluxe Mini Cha Cha Tint
1-year _Self_ magazine subscription
 

I know MUT is not a deal forum but I see so many people crazy for the benefit mascara in this month's glambag.I  was too excited to see hsn's email in my box. but after second thought I'm not sure whether it's a good deal. Never did research on benefit's products before... Maybe benefit fans know how to get best deal from this brand...  and maybe we can get that mascara's travel size in glambag...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 2, 2012)

Where's that sale at?


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where's that sale at?


 I found it @ hsn.com, under cosmetics, then under benefit.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 2, 2012)

This one, right?

http://www.hsn.com/beauty/benefit-ready-set-glam-instant-beauty-collection-with-1-year-self-magazine_p-6958566_xp.aspx


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 2, 2012)

yes, that's the one I found!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So Mirenesse is having a "free trial" for some of their items right now: http://www.mirenesse.com/85-free-trial
> 
> ...


 Way too much for shipping if you want to try multiple items.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *anita68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder, the bag looks brown or black? Either way, I loved the October chevron stripes bag. Using it as a makeup bag!


 The bag is brown. They posted that on their Facebook page.


----------



## Celestemel (Nov 2, 2012)

Sneak peek 5


----------



## Celestemel (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a silly question: if I wanted to give a gift subscription to a friend, how do I do that? Do I need to sign her up myself or?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 2, 2012)

I love the sneak peaks!  I'm so excited for my first bag..I'll be happy with everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 2, 2012)

is that zoya??


----------



## fayeX (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Celestemel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak peek 5
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is that zoya??
> 
> ...


----------



## yoru (Nov 2, 2012)

Nail polish...I thought we are over this?

I have to agree that the color is not...appealing lol


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I say the color is... awful?


 some think its wet and wild from fergie's new line with them it looks like this color kind of: http://www.drugstore.com/wet-n-wild-fergie-nail-color-tonights-gonna-be-a-good-night/qxp416690?catid=183598 and atleast it isn't a neon color, that is my opinion.


----------



## Celestemel (Nov 2, 2012)

It's hard to tell what the exact color is... I think that I like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But we'll have to see the real thing.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Celestemel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a silly question: if I wanted to give a gift subscription to a friend, how do I do that? Do I need to sign her up myself or?


 They don't offer gift subscriptions. I wanted to give one as a gift for my friend last month. I guess the only thing you can do it make another account for yourself and just have them sent to her house then stop the account after a few months.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 2, 2012)

The bottle doesn't look like that.

The bottle looks like:

Sally Hansen


> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> some think its wet and wild from fergie's new line with them it looks like this color kind of: http://www.drugstore.com/wet-n-wild-fergie-nail-color-tonights-gonna-be-a-good-night/qxp416690?catid=183598 and atleast it isn't a neon color, that is my opinion.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 2, 2012)

I like the color too, from what I can tell, but I tend to wear darker shades. And it looks glittery too, so my interest is piqued. I would be bummed if it was a pink/nude/bright. I'm cool with them sending more nail polish, but glad it's not another Circus one.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 2, 2012)

I think this color looks great! Like a shimmery rust brown. Definitely don't have anything like it in my huge collection, so I'd love to get something that I don't already have a similar color of.


----------



## mellee (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this color looks great! Like a shimmery rust brown. Definitely don't have anything like it in my huge collection, so I'd love to get something that I don't already have a similar color of.


 Definitely sounds like a fall color!  Which makes me happy.  =)


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, the bottle shapes are square/squoval from a top-down point of view.
> ...


 
Love, love, love squoval.  I totally pictured Zoya's bottles when you said that, I'm so using that word from now on.  Would it's sister term be a squircle? ha ha 

I like the color, I think it's different and definitely fall.  It could be an and/or thing too and maybe we'll get this shade or a yet to be revealed one?


----------



## Celestemel (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They don't offer gift subscriptions. I wanted to give one as a gift for my friend last month. I guess the only thing you can do it make another account for yourself and just have them sent to her house then stop the account after a few months.


 Thanks!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this color looks great! Like a shimmery rust brown. Definitely don't have anything like it in my huge collection, so I'd love to get something that I don't already have a similar color of.


 same, all of the colors i've gotten in my birchboxes are similar to colors i have already : so i'm pretty excited about getting a new/different shade for once. also the perfect fall color!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yay for November bag


----------



## diana16 (Nov 2, 2012)

I actually like it i have no color like this in my collection!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm always disappointed when they include nail polish. I bite my nails fiercely, so I have no use for nail polish. It's not the box subscription companies' fault, but it still bums me out to get them instead of something I can use.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Nov 2, 2012)

> yep! I added magnets to the back  I actually didn't want to have to go leave my house and buy magnet strips so I re-purposed a magnet from a pizza delivery place lol.


 I love the idea of re-using magnets from the pizza delivery place - I have tons of them since we get one every single time we order pizza. Brilliant!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 2, 2012)

Love the Sneak Peaks... I really like the Polish!


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't like the color of the polish - too dark for my tastes - but maybe they'll send out multiple shades, or I can trade, or something.

Worst case scenario, I can just give it to one of my roomies or my little sister.


----------



## mellee (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like the color of the polish - too dark for my tastes - but maybe they'll send out multiple shades, or I can trade, or something.
> 
> Worst case scenario, I can just give it to one of my roomies or my little sister.


Or mix it with something else.  I'm often mad scientist with bad polish colors.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's a preview of the all the items together from their site:







I don't know what brand the polish is going to be then... doesn't look like WnW Fergie collection's bottle and it looks a little off to be the Sally Hansen X-treme color collection. The bottle is a little too thin, the lid for the brush is pure black and straight and thin. Hm....

Comparison




Hm... I wonder what the theme for this month is. I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess "New York Night." There's nothing in particular pointing to that except maybe the glamour/night element... and theBalm eyeshadow, in its name is like meeting/flirting with someone, haha. Also I like alliteration.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a preview of the all the items together from their site:
> 
> ...


 hmmm the nail polish bottle definitely doesn't seem to be sally hansenimo

the spoiler email they sent out a while back showing the benefit mascara promised 2 full size items again this month. i'm trying to figure out what it could be by looking at that spoiler pic, maybe the nail polish and mystery starlet product?


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 2, 2012)

Maybe I missed this and it's already a known thing, but am I the only one who thinks the bottom item (the pink, white, and black one) looks like a makeup brush?


----------



## fayeX (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I missed this and it's already a known thing, but am I the only one who thinks the bottom item (the pink, white, and black one) looks like a makeup brush?


 It is said to be a eye liner


----------



## quietplease (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm delurking because I think I may have figured out the last spoiler...

oh and sorry if I screw any of this secretive spoiler stuff up, because I really have no idea what I'm doing.

the brand is called Nailtini and the polish is Millionaire from their Speakeasy collection.

 http://www.tinibeauty.com/products/millionaire_nail_lacquer.cfm


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quietplease* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## fayeX (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Woah That that's actually super awesome. Also it's also a point in the direction of my theme theory  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good job!!! 

Is it in a shape of  wine bottle?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good job!!!
> 
> Is it in a shape of  wine bottle?


 It looks like it!! Exciting ladies!!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 2, 2012)

So excited for this bag! This is exactly what I want from a beauty sub service! I love trying new brands and I love trying new to me products from brands I already know of!

Edit: I think my Ipsy bag is a nice complement to my BB (still on the fence about keeping my BB though, I keep going back and forth) since my BB has been mostly skincare items and Ipsy seems to be having more makeup lately. $20 for the two bags/boxes with 10 skincare and makeup items doesn't seem too shabby.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 2, 2012)

I like the spoilers however I am sad it's the 2nd day of November we have seen 5 sneak peeks (although one is the bag so maybe more are coming?) And now we have to wait like 10-12 days more to get the bags!  I know, I know first world problems but I wish they would have drawn it out a bit longer.   I am still excited even if the theme seems to be "brown!"


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Nov 2, 2012)

This is my first month with myglam, and I am really excited about this bag  I love the brown theme for winter and can't wait to try everything!! I have been with Birchbox almost a year now, and have to say although I have received some great products through them I always feel blah about 2-4 products in each box (very small/not beauty etc) so it's nice to see a real packed beauty bag!


----------



## lauravee (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quietplease* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 2, 2012)

Another thing for me to send to my sister. I think she likes it when I get nail polishes from beauty box subs because she knows she'll automatically inherit them.


----------



## lorizav (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I say the color is... awful?


 I actually like it alot and have nothing similar so I am excited


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 2, 2012)

If it's Nailtini, it's not bad! I have tried some that I purchased from TJ Maxx before.


----------



## lillybunny (Nov 2, 2012)

This bag looks good! I liked October's better because the full sized products were something I'd definitely not want to run out of.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 2, 2012)

OMG Nailpolish!

I do not need any more nailpolish but I am an addict to it. I am so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus if thats the color its going to be a gorgeous fall color. 

I don't really tend buy a lot of fall colors since I don't like to wear darker shades but this will be perfect to add to my collection.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got the Mirabella eyeshadow that was in a myglam bag a couple of months ago through a trade and I got the Coastal Scents eyeshadows from my Ipsy bag last month and this meant I needed to find something to put these shadows in. Someone had mentioned that ELF made a palette that fit the Mirabella shadow so I bought it and ended up making a custom palette!
> 
> ...


You are awesome!!! Do you have a blog? I'd love to see more of your work!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely agree, it is not racist to be hesitant of something produced in a foreign country.
> 
> ...


RIGHT???!!! LOL


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one, right?
> 
> http://www.hsn.com/beauty/benefit-ready-set-glam-instant-beauty-collection-with-1-year-self-magazine_p-6958566_xp.aspx


 Just a head's up for all of y'all who might've been thinking about this promo but missed it, Sephora.com has better Benefit promo packs than that.

http://www.sephora.com/sexy-little-stowaways-P375794 with 10 items

http://www.sephora.com/upgrade-to-gorgeous-P375796 with 5 items including the they're real mascara which is how we got on this topic anyway

Both $34, and have been on Sephora like that for a while.

True you don't save the $12 you can get with the rebate... but the rebate isn't 100% a sure thing, and Sephora has the ITKIT promo going on right now with 9 deluxe samples. Considering how much we all pay each month for 4-5 samples ($10-$15 usually), I'd say this is better than the HSN promo.

LOL people always get so excited for flash sales, even when they might not always be the best deals... I know I do! I was definitely thinking about getting it until I looked closer at what Sephora carried.

--

BTW, it's showing that the they're real mascara is retailing at Sephora.com for $10, which is what I'm thinking we're going to get (if we get the it instead of the other item). That's definitely good to know we'll be getting our money's worth with just one item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ipsy is really bringing it right now. I really hope they can maintain the momentum.


----------



## dolceloure (Nov 3, 2012)

My first ipsy bag was October's and I was really impressed with it, and I'm excited about November's too! Only I hope I get the Benefit mascara, not the brow thingy. There's no way of knowing at this point, is there?

Kyuu, I totally agree, ipsy is bringing it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been subscribed to Birchbox a bit longer, and I've never been this jazzed about any of their boxes!


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 3, 2012)

This month is their one Year anniversary..right?


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 3, 2012)

I believe their fist month was december, i subbed in feb and I remember only 2 great bags before that while feb wasn't too impressive compared to those.


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, their first bag was their December bag last year. Man, time flies!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month is their one Year anniversary..right?


 Kind of. November is the month they started to take subscribers but the first bag was sent out in December. My anniversary with them is November 23.


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 3, 2012)

I am excited to start hoarding the bags. 




  I was not even aware of subscription services until about 2 months ago. Now I have 6....


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am excited to start hoarding the bags.
> 
> ...


It's a slippery slope! LOL I only have two right now but had more. I started to get too many samples! I was drowning in them so a few were canceled until I can use the samples I have now up. Then I'll probably pick up Sample Society. Right now I have Ipsy and GB.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a slippery slope! LOL I only have two right now but had more. I started to get too many samples! I was drowning in them so a few were canceled until I can use the samples I have now up. Then I'll probably pick up Sample Society. Right now I have Ipsy and GB.


 I feel this way too! I'm also buying full-size make-up things still so i just feel like there's a lot going on... @[email protected]

I want to try _all the subs_ (well not all of them but try most of them) at least at one point or another, I definitely plan on staggering it...


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am excited to start hoarding the bags.
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am so with you! I haven't been with BB for too long, but I found myself with subscription club envy when I looked at this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm ready to try some new makeup products. I'm trying to step up my look now that my little ones are all in school for at least part of the day, and I have a little more time to fix myself up.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm thinking... shall we get Urban Decay and NYX next month? 

Remember the 2012 sneak peek in the invitation email to October's bag? They mentioned TheBalm, UD and NYX and we haven't got the later two yet.

If it's true, it will be a like  a loop: the first glambag also had UD and NYX.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a slippery slope! LOL I only have two right now but had more. I started to get too many samples! I was drowning in them so a few were canceled until I can use the samples I have now up. Then I'll probably pick up Sample Society. Right now I have Ipsy and GB.


 Your right, it is a slippery slope!  I have 2 Birchbox subscriptions, Ipsy and Sample Society.  I like all 4 services, but Birchbox is my favorite.  Birchbox has introduced to me to a few products that I can no longer live without (Orofluido Elixer, Jouer Lip Enhancer, etc.). But, I really enjoy getting Sample Society and Ipsy too!

I had MyGlam for the February bag, and then cancelled and rejoined in time for last month.  A few of the products last month just weren't my style.  I kept the mascara and the Couture Color hair oil, and the rest, including the bag went to my neice.  It killed me to part with that bag!  I'm keeping the bag this month.  Even if I only keep 2 or 3 products a month and give the rest away, Ipsy is still worth it to me.  I think its a really fun service.

I'm looking forward to trying the Meet Matte shadow.  I have been thinking of purchasing that palette, and now I get to try one of the shadows first.  The lip gloss is a great color for the winter months.  I'm hoping to get the eyebrow gel instead of the mascara, as I have about a years supply of mascara samples, and another one on the way from the It-kit Sephora has their weekly special this week.  I have never used an eyebrow gel, I just use a little hair spray with an eyebrow brush, so this will be good product to try.  I'm not sure if the Starlet Cosmetics product or the nail polish will be for me, but I'm looking forward to trying them. Also, I think the brown bag this month has an elegant look to it.  I was impressed with the quality of the bag from last month.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 4, 2012)

i resubbed. i havent been subbed to this since march


----------



## cmhughes02 (Nov 4, 2012)

i might unsub after december D:


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 4, 2012)

I just hope it stays good. Ipsy/MyGlam had an awful couple of months before becoming Ipsy and sort of revamping with that awesome September bag. I don't want it to go downhill again.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope it stays good. Ipsy/MyGlam had an awful couple of months before becoming Ipsy and sort of revamping with that awesome September bag. I don't want it to go downhill again.


 I guess they are settling down: most low-end/small brand full/deluxe size item(usually makeup) AND one(at most two) mid-end small size item(usually something that does not cost much, like moisturizer or hair stuff).

Ipsy's strategy is more "balanced" than birchbox.  BB likes to use one or two high-end brands/ large size to boost up box's value and fill the rest of the box with samples of low value. This is risky because the one with most value may not be useful to everyone. 

Just my personal observation and conclusion.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2012)

I've got a bit of news to share with everyone about sneak peek #4 without spoiling it.

There's been talk of sneak peek #4 being Starlet Cosmetics, I've been told it's NOT Starlet Cosmetics. The item comes from a brand new company that was launched earlier this year in LA. Products are not sold in stores only on their website.


----------



## missyjluver (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking... shall we get Urban Decay and NYX next month?
> 
> ...


 Really hoping this is true since they're my 2 of my fav brands *fingers crossed*


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope it stays good. Ipsy/MyGlam had an awful couple of months before becoming Ipsy and sort of revamping with that awesome September bag. I don't want it to go downhill again.


I think Ipsy/Myglam has been really good since June, The ones before were okay, but they started kicking it up in June with the Josie Maran Lip stain/Buxom Lip gloss. The thing about Ipsy is that I use EVERY item. Same with GB.


----------



## xHaleyMichelle (Nov 4, 2012)

> I think Ipsy/Myglam has been really good since June, The ones before were okay, but they started kicking it up in June with the Josie Maran Lip stain/Buxom Lip gloss. The thing about Ipsy is that I use EVERY item. Same with GB.


 What is GB?


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xHaleyMichelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is GB?


Sorry! Glossybox is the other sub I have.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got a bit of news to share with everyone about sneak peek #4 without spoiling it.
> 
> ...


----------



## fayeX (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? That's weird because the photo they posted has the word "Cosmetics" on the box and it's the exact same font/logo as the Starlet Cosmetics logo, and on the Starlet website it seems that they are from LA. I'm suprised they told you it wasn't Starlet since it seems so similar. Their Facebook site is also very new. Another strange thing I found is that when you hover over their [email protected] contact email on the Starlet website, it actually turns out to be [email protected]. Maybe like I mentioned before they are trying to re-launch as a higher end line? Did you find out the name of the new company?


 You can be a detective!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can be a detective!


 LOL it's just much more interesting than my actual job.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm always disappointed when they include nail polish. I bite my nails fiercely, so I have no use for nail polish. It's not the box subscription companies' fault, but it still bums me out to get them instead of something I can use.


 I have a mild nail biting habit and nail polishes prevent me from biting. I don't want to eat paint haha! It's really great for when I'm stressed about a test.


----------



## freddygirl (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a mild nail biting habit and nail polishes prevent me from biting. I don't want to eat paint haha! It's really great for when I'm stressed about a test.


 I recently quit the nail biting habit by getting shellac manicures and it has worked wonderfully, but I still can't use polishes since I get my nails done (and I have naturally oily nails that regular polish just won't stick to). BUT, I am able to use sample polishes on my toes when I don't feel like shelling out for a pedicure.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 5, 2012)

I subscribed short ago and this should be my first bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? That's weird because the photo they posted has the word "Cosmetics" on the box and it's the exact same font/logo as the Starlet Cosmetics logo, and on the Starlet website it seems that they are from LA. I'm suprised they told you it wasn't Starlet since it seems so similar. Their Facebook site is also very new. Another strange thing I found is that when you hover over their [email protected] contact email on the Starlet website, it actually turns out to be [email protected]. Maybe like I mentioned before they are trying to re-launch as a higher end line? Did you find out the name of the new company?


 Auraline is a private label company, meaning they sell unbranded cosmetics to anybody and their mom who can buy it and slap a label on it and market them as "indie cosmetics"


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Nov 6, 2012)

Good for you, it's really hard to stop biting nails. I haven't bitten since before June 29, the day I got my first Julep box and I made it to November already. Without polish my nails are a little splitty but it's been great to have nails for the first time in years so I keep polish on them almost all the time.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Auraline is a private label company, meaning they sell unbranded cosmetics to anybody and their mom who can buy it and slap a label on it and market them as "indie cosmetics"


  Yeah, I gathered that from perusing their website.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? That's weird because the photo they posted has the word "Cosmetics" on the box and it's the exact same font/logo as the Starlet Cosmetics logo, and on the Starlet website it seems that they are from LA. I'm suprised they told you it wasn't Starlet since it seems so similar. Their Facebook site is also very new. Another strange thing I found is that when you hover over their [email protected] contact email on the Starlet website, it actually turns out to be [email protected]. Maybe like I mentioned before they are trying to re-launch as a higher end line? Did you find out the name of the new company?


 See, I'm one of the ones who hasn't thought it was Starlet from the beginning. if you look at the very edge of the pic, where the box starts, you can see part of a letter before "Cosmetics" and to me if just doesn't look like it could be a "T" since the letter ends at the bottom not the top. Now, I'm no detective, I could be WAY off on this, but I don't think its Starlet. I did find this website, that is from back in 2007 http://starletcosmetics.wordpress.com/2007/10/* *but then again, on their website I found an address in LA   

*             Dependable Distribution Center*

*             2555 East Olympic Blvd.*
*             Los Angeles, CA  90023*
*             ATTN:  AURA1889*
....so.....From what Zadi said it very well could be. Maybe they're sending this out under Auraline or Aura, or maybe I'm just seeing things on the box because of the way the pic was taken....hahha I dunno.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Nov 6, 2012)

If I need detective work done well, I'm hiring you! You notice details!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, I'm one of the ones who hasn't thought it was Starlet from the beginning. if you look at the very edge of the pic, where the box starts, you can see part of a letter before "Cosmetics" and to me if just doesn't look like it could be a "T" since the letter ends at the bottom not the top. Now, I'm no detective, I could be WAY off on this, but I don't think its Starlet. I did find this website, that is from back in 2007 http://starletcosmetics.wordpress.com/2007/10/* *but then again, on their website I found an address in LA
> 
> ...


 I don't know. I thought maybe that was a shape like a square or something and not the end of a letter. Either way, the "Cosmetics" font is exactly the same so it's either Starlet or another company ripping off the exact same font lol. They also captioned the photo "Bring out the "starlet" in you with this November Glam Bag addition," but then commented on it saying it's a new brand not yet available in stores (Startlet definitely _is_ available in stores) so who knows! Haha not too much longer til we find out.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2012)

Could be they're using the same font because they purchased it from the same company. I'm pretty sure I've seen the font before but can't think where..


----------



## OiiO (Nov 6, 2012)

That's Obama's favorite font, it's called Gotham iirc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could be they're using the same font because they purchased it from the same company. I'm pretty sure I've seen the font before but can't think where..


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 6, 2012)

They improved everything starting June--bags weren't as flimsy/cheesy, products were better, etc. Considering they've been at it for over three months now, I'm very optimistic about future bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Ipsy/Myglam has been really good since June, The ones before were okay, but they started kicking it up in June with the Josie Maran Lip stain/Buxom Lip gloss. The thing about Ipsy is that I use EVERY item. Same with GB.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 7, 2012)

Welp, that answers all the questions:




Well, the theme is supposedly "party perfect" which is not as sexy as new york night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'd still like to think I was close


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, that answers all the questions:
> 
> ...


 Haha I knew it was Starlet. I don't know why they're telling people it's a new company, they're definitely not. There are websites with reviews of Starlet products from 2008 and earlier that reference Starlet and their website which is the same website they use now. Definitely seems like a re-launch.


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 7, 2012)

Can't wait for my first box. Definitely want the mascara over the eyebrow gel.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 7, 2012)

This is also interesting. According to Starlet's owner - Auraline - the Starlet Cosmetics brand name is abandoned.

Source: http://www.trademarkia.com/starlet-cosmetics-77905917.html

The only reason I'm concerned is because I like to research cosmetic companies before I use their products. The mystery surrounding this company is kind of unsettling.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't wait for my first box. Definitely want the mascara over the eyebrow gel.


  I have two bags coming this month. If I get two mascaras I'll trade you if you get the eyebrow gel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is also interesting. According to Starlet's owner - Auraline - the Starlet Cosmetics brand name is abandoned.
> 
> ...


You could post on Ipsy's FB wall and ask?


----------



## BagLady (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, that answers all the questions:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting!! Love everything!! Hoping I get the brow gel.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is also interesting. According to Starlet's owner - Auraline - the Starlet Cosmetics brand name is abandoned.
> 
> ...


 maybe they abandoned it because they wanted to go from selling unbranded makeup to selling their own high end line? which is why they're being promoted as a "new" company now, like a re-launch/rebranding (kind of like what ipsy did maybe). sorry if all of that was rambly lolol.

or was it starlet that they abandoned? i'm confused. if that's the case maybe someone else decided to pick it up?


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is also interesting. According to Starlet's owner - Auraline - the Starlet Cosmetics brand name is abandoned.
> 
> ...


 Hmm. That's disconcerting.


----------



## loliki (Nov 7, 2012)

*crosses fingers for mascara*


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely want the mascara over the eyebrow gel.


 Ditto.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2012)

second picture of november's contents:





i think the item i'm least exited about is the starlet eyeliner. i'm really not big on pencil eyeliners after using liquid for the past year.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 7, 2012)

I just re-joined after seeing all the sneak peeks and I'm excited! I really hope I get the mascara. I've been dying to try it!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Nov 7, 2012)

THey just posted like five minutes ago and it is 

starlett cosmetics?


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 7, 2012)

Also, do you think there are other color variations of the eyeshadow? It seems like they've only been showing that one color.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, do you think there are other color variations of the eyeshadow? It seems like they've only been showing that one color.


 Definitely hope for  colors- eyeshadow, lip gloss, nail polish!!!  Unfortunately I don't like any color in the picture.

Since this month's theme color is brown... it's very likely that every one get the same color.

By the way, I just found that the eyebrow gel has 4 colors: auburn, blonde, light brown and dark brown... Hope I get dark brown and it's dark enough.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am super excited about this bag! I could not possibly care less about the eyeliner or the brand. I have so many to go through right now it's not even funny, but everything looks great! This bag rocks so hard!!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey when did that email come out?  v



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> second picture of november's contents:
> 
> ...


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 7, 2012)

How do they manage to snag such great brands for $10?? I'm pretty excited to try everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have two subs (one for me, one for sis) so I'm crossing my fingers to get one of each, the mascara and the brow gel. YAY ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL BAG



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, that answers all the questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 7, 2012)

I just signed up for the second bag!!! Hopefully I will end up with one mascara and one brow gel.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do they manage to snag such great brands for $10?? I'm pretty excited to try everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have two subs (one for me, one for sis) so I'm crossing my fingers to get one of each, the mascara and the brow gel. YAY ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL BAG


 In their case, as well as Birchbox, Sample Society and Beauty Army, they work with the brands they promote. I'm not 100% sure but I'm sure that the products they get they're actually paid to promote and place in the boxes. It's akin to free advertising to the companies that work with those subscription services.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey when did that email come out?  v
> 
> Hey---- I signed up for a second account so that I could send a bag to a friend for her birthday. Do you think she'll get the November bag or the December bag?  I did this on Monday so November 5th.


 i got that pic from their facebook

they made a post today saying "sign up within the next 24 hours to be guaranteed your spot"

so i think you should be just fine if you did it earlier this week.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In their case, as well as Birchbox, Sample Society and Beauty Army, they work with the brands they promote. I'm not 100% sure but I'm sure that the products they get they're actually paid to promote and place in the boxes. It's akin to free advertising to the companies that work with those subscription services.


 That's why I trust big sampling companies much more than small ones: apparently beauty brands(especially name brands) like to work with big companies.

Some small sampling companies even need to pay for samples- I remember there's scandal about one sub service that they buy expired product from warehouse  (not long ago, can anyone remember that?)

But... even they need to pay, cost of producing cosmetics are unbelievably low...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got a bit of news to share with everyone about sneak peek #4 without spoiling it.
> 
> ...


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely hope for  colors- eyeshadow, lip gloss, nail polish!!!  Unfortunately I don't like any color in the picture.
> 
> ...


 I'm hopeful for colors too!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here's the email I was sent because apparently it IS Starlet Cosmetics.


 That seems very misleading?? They said it wasn't but it is...unless it's a different company that has the same name?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2012)

why do people keep saying this is the same brand as the australian kmart brand? do we have any evidence of that with pictures of their products/logo etc, because i don't think i've been able to find anything about the australian brand aside from forum postings about it.

it doesn't seem entirely unreasonable that there would be another makeup brand with the similar name depending on the copyright/trademark laws.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2012)

i believe this is a product of the kmart brand





(source: http://natasharainbow.blogspot.com/2012/05/haul-kmart-coles-dollar-store.html)

not the same typface nor does it say "starlet cosmetics". so if the brand ipsy is using is established as "starlet cosmetics" and not "starlet" then it seems legally possible to have them be two totally different entities.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On the forum, there's currently discussion about an Australian brand sold in Kmart and it's not the same brand.


 Just did a little research. Maybe some girls already searched this:

Starlet does sell in K-mart:http://forums.vogue.com.au/showthread.php?t=134477

and it also sells in Australia because the link above is vogue.com.AU. 

Maybe there are two "starlet" sharing the same name??? But I didn't find another Australia Starlet's website!  

So I guess starlet is an US brand but also sells in Australia...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me if there are two companies with the same name. The KMart brand looks to be simply Starlet while the one working with Ipsy is Starlet Cosmetics.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm glad it's a different one. I don't know how I'd feel about wearing proprietary Kmart makeup.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if there are two companies with the same name. The KMart brand looks to be simply Starlet while the one working with Ipsy is Starlet Cosmetics.


 Sorry for the mistake before. I'm pretty sure they are different brands because:

This is the review of that Australia brand http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=156539/Starlet_Eyeshadow_Quad_Smokey_Eyes_Brown/0/Eye_Shadow

and there's no such product on starletcosmetics.com 

BUUUT, there's no similar eyeliner (pink patterns on white pencil) on that website either! 

Maybe this is the third startlet??? Or a reborn of  the old starlet cosmetics as some girls said before?

We know that the old starlet cosmetics is owned by Auraline which produces cosmetics for different brands (sourse: http://www.trademarkia.com/starlet-cosmetics-77905917.html) and all of the starlet products have the same package as shown on Auraline's website. 

Now the "new" startlet eye pencil still have the same look as this http://www.auralinebeauty.com/private-label-cosmetics-products/private-label-cosmetics-eyes/eyeliner/51004-eye-liner-pencil-green-bronze-white-pencil.html except for some added patterns.

So, my conclusion is: the eye pencil we receive IS from a "new" company, but that company has nothing new from its mother...


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 7, 2012)

Super excited for this box.  The only things I'm slightly meh on are the mascara and eyebrow gel, but they'll still be nice to try.  Can't wait!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Nov 7, 2012)

I can't wait to get this bag! I'm so excited about everything in it and the actual bag itself!  Fingers crossed that I get the brow gel but I'll be happy with the mascara too, LOL! Come to me my precious Ipsy Bag!!!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 7, 2012)

I think this bag looks great. I think ipsy has been doing quite well. Granted, I'm pretty easy to please regarding my subs, but still. It looks like there is a lot of room for color variety within these items if they've chosen to do so, which typically means the trade thread goes wild! I love it. I think this would be a great sub for ladies who are up to their ears in skincare from subs and really want makeup.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm REALLY hoping for mascara, I don't do my eyebrows so I don't need the gel


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two bags coming this month. If I get two mascaras I'll trade you if you get the eyebrow gel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sounds good to me!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 8, 2012)

I finally got my Split End Sealer Klout Perk. I am quite enthralled, as I really really loved the sample I got, and have gone through the entire sample. I get my hair colored pretty frequently, but sometimes I don't like to get it cut with the color because I am trying so hard to grow it out. My ends are pretty splitty and this product is awesome for it!


----------



## fayeX (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my Split End Sealer Klout Perk. I am quite enthralled, as I really really loved the sample I got, and have gone through the entire sample. I get my hair colored pretty frequently, but sometimes I don't like to get it cut with the color because I am trying so hard to grow it out. My ends are pretty splitty and this product is awesome for it!


 Eager to see your hair!!! How can it seal split end? How long can it keep sealed?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Eager to see your hair!!! How can it seal split end? How long can it keep sealed?


 seems to me it lasts as long as I don't wash my hair. I realize that there isn't a solution to split ends, but it does a great job of camouflaging them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seems to me it lasts as long as I don't wash my hair. I realize that there isn't a solution to split ends, but it does a great job of camouflaging them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Bleaching my hair has made my head a disaster. I have fine, limp, straight hair, so all of the breakage is completely obvious, and I can't use any kind of smoothing stuff without it leaving my hair looking greasy. Good job, self.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Bleaching my hair has made my head a disaster. I have fine, limp, straight hair, so all of the breakage is completely obvious, and I can't use any kind of smoothing stuff without it leaving my hair looking greasy. Good job, self.


Same here. No matter what treatments I do to my hair, the split ends are still there. I have my hair lightened and chemically processed a lot of times but I rarelt get a haircut because it grows slooooooooowly. The only way to treat split ends is to trim them. Have to convince myself that trimming wont kill me.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here. No matter what treatments I do to my hair, the split ends are still there. I have my hair lightened and chemically processed a lot of times but I rarelt get a haircut because it grows slooooooooowly. The only way to treat split ends is to trim them. Have to convince myself that trimming wont kill me.


 I have the same problem. Gross/TMI, but why the hell can't the hair on my head grow as fast as the hair on my legs?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yoru (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. Gross/TMI, but why the hell can't the hair on my head grow as fast as the hair on my legs?


I second that!!! Hate having to shave every other day. Glad it's getting cold so I think I can slack a bit.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here. No matter what treatments I do to my hair, the split ends are still there. I have my hair lightened and chemically processed a lot of times but I rarelt get a haircut because it grows slooooooooowly. The only way to treat split ends is to trim them. Have to convince myself that trimming wont kill me.


 exactly. I have been getting a full head of highlights and lowlights every 8 weeks since I was in 7th grade, soo 9ish years, and while I try really hard to take care of my hair so it looks nice (because what's the point of spending 150+ dollars if you don't put in the work to maintain it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but I used to keep it trimmed between shoulder and ears and it always looked so awesome at that, but I really wanted har to be able to style, so I am slowly (2 years and 6" later) growing it out. I want to get fused in extensions, my girl (my former babysitter/moms former student) says she'll do the installation for free if I pay for the supplies. I think I'll do it if my boyfriend's start up end up filming the reality show they are in talks to make, then at least I can show it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just want more HURRRRR


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my Split End Sealer Klout Perk. I am quite enthralled, as I really really loved the sample I got, and have gone through the entire sample. I get my hair colored pretty frequently, but sometimes I don't like to get it cut with the color because I am trying so hard to grow it out. My ends are pretty splitty and this product is awesome for it!


 Great to know!  I've been wanting to try this..I love the shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 8, 2012)

I was just thinking that I hope I get the brow gel then I remembered that I have two bag coming this month so its totally possible I'll get both the brow gel and the mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cant wait!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> second picture of november's contents:
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. Gross/TMI, but why the hell can't the hair on my head grow as fast as the hair on my legs?


 I used to dye my hair jet black in my and blow dry and straighten the sh*t out of it. Since then I've colored it lots of other colors and since it's naturally fine it was always limp and frizzy and broken and just awful. I thought I was going bald haha. So in a desperate attempt to not go bald, I stopped using heat styling (no more blow dryer or straightener) and started letting my hair air dry and used oils in it before it dried and the difference is unbelievable. I really can't even explain how much it has improved. In addition to it being thicker and softer, it grows like crazy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 8, 2012)

Since we are sharing hair stories... lol

4 years ago I decided to stop getting straight hair perms that I'd been getting since middle school (so about 6-8 years). So I let my hair grow out (it looked super grody having curly roots and straight frizzy limp ends lol). And then I went to my mom (hair stylist) and told her: MOM CUT IT ALL OFF BEFORE I CHANGE MY MIND!!!!!! and I had short hair that reached a little past my ears. Now my hair is halfway down my back but it curls up so I have to grow it longer to have it look as long as I want it... lol

My goal is to get grow it about 8 inches longer before chopping it all off as a pixie cut and get it straightened again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Grand plans. lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since we are sharing hair stories... lol
> 
> ...


I hope you're donating your hair when you chop it all off! http://locksoflove.org/ http://www.pantene.com/en-US/PanteneBeautifulLengths/Pages/default.aspx I usually grow it out super long, and the last four years I've donated it twice. I actually really enjoy cutting my hair super short because it's fun but I always end up regretting it the 10, 12 months I'm growing it out when it's neither long nor short and just really unchic, lol. ):


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope you're donating your hair when you chop it all off! http://locksoflove.org/ http://www.pantene.com/en-US/PanteneBeautifulLengths/Pages/default.aspx I usually grow it out super long, and the last four years I've donated it twice. I actually really enjoy cutting my hair super short because it's fun but I always end up regretting it the 10, 12 months I'm growing it out when it's neither long nor short and just really unchic, lol. ):


Mmm well it depends, because some of it was color treated.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 8, 2012)

I think big pharmacy is missing out by not making a Viagra for hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't get it.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 8, 2012)

Been lurking here a while - hello!



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think big pharmacy is missing out by not making a Viagra for hair


  



 haha that made me laugh.  Knowing my luck, I'd take the pill and my leg hair and under arm hair would grow 30 x faster than it already does! It's fun having mediterranean blood. 

This will be my 2nd bag - I'm looking forward to everything except the eyeliner.  I have so many and I really can't remember the last time I used an actual pencil (my Jr year of HS?)  Luckily I have a sharpener coming my way soon.  I loved the eyeliner and mascara I got in my October bag.  I am hoping that if I get a darker eyeshadow color - I don't get a lot of fall out from it.  I seem to have that issue with black shadows.  My last bag I got a bright pink gloss - I am more of a red lipstick gal...so I hope the pink in this one isn't SO bright!

Can't wait to see some of the bags and if there is any variation. (including my own!)


----------



## lady41 (Nov 8, 2012)

> I finally got my Split End Sealer Klout Perk. I am quite enthralled, as I really really loved the sample I got, and have gone through the entire sample. I get my hair colored pretty frequently, but sometimes I don't like to get it cut with the color because I am trying so hard to grow it out. My ends are pretty splitty and this product is awesome for it!


how do you get these clout perks?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup I bet that would happen to me too!

My hair is at a really healthy place right now and with a little help of product it always looks great without doing anything to it, no dye and no treatments to make it straight or curly, it's wavy and I love it. But I've been wearing this same color...well since I was born and want to do something to it, but you girls just scared the thought away! lmao I love my hair so much, I'd be so upset if something happens to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it goes dry and ugly D:


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> how do you get these clout perks?


 have a klout account and link up all your social media accounts. they have a proprietary algorithm that gives you a score based on your influence. 

brands then offer perks to influential people in certain categories. The beauty related perks I have gotten have been: simple face wipes and moisturizer, aveeno wipes, this monoi split end sealer, essie metallic nail polish, essie fall nail polish. It seems kinda random as to who gets what perks, but the companies set guidelines like minimum score, and influential topics. 

Also from email: Just because Carol's Daughter loves Klout, they've given us a 35% discount off $50 or more from 11/3-11/9. Feel free to share the love. Use '*CD4KLOUT'* at checkout.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 8, 2012)

The November bag looked too good--I ordered one for my best friend and one for her sister in addition to the one I am getting. Three e-mail accounts, three shipping addresses. I was going to just send them each a bag with different samples from my various sources, but I think they'll like everything in this bag and it's only $10 each. I also think that they will like the coupon codes that usually come with the bags; the ones provided lately have been good.


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I second that!!! Hate having to shave every other day. Glad it's getting cold so I think I can slack a bit.


 I have been threatening my husband. Told him there was no point in shaving in the winter. He is not impressed. lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been threatening my husband. Told him there was no point in shaving in the winter. He is not impressed. lol


 Same here, I told my bf I didn't really want to shave cuz there's no point...he went like: but it's nicer if u do... -.-'


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't have to shave my legs or underarms...no hair there!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will find one every once in a while, but I just pluck it out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 9, 2012)

you are SO lucky! I envy you for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I didn't have hair on my legs or underarms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll save money someday and get laser hair removal &lt;3


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have to shave my legs or underarms...no hair there!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will find one every once in a while, but I just pluck it out.


 So jealous.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 9, 2012)

Any idea when they're going to ship? It's my first bag and I'm curious and antsy, now that we know what's in them. I'm hoping the lippie comes in different shades.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any idea when they're going to ship? It's my first bag and I'm curious and antsy, now that we know what's in them. I'm hoping the lippie comes in different shades.


 I could have sworn that they start shipping on the 10th every month, although I'm not sure what they do when that day falls on a weekend or holiday.  I'm hoping they follow the same rule most companies do when payday falls on a holiday (or, as it turns out, my bank does for automatic transfers):  The day before.  If they do things that way, that means they could be shipping out today!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks! I hope they ship soon.


----------



## alice blue (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have to shave my legs or underarms...no hair there!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will find one every once in a while, but I just pluck it out.


 I saw my mother stark naked in the hospital awhile back, and I asked her if they shaved her for surgery, and she said no, she just didn't have hair THERE anymore (she is 70). She is also bare everywhere else, even her arms are bare. I think it is strange that all these years they've promoted bareness via waxing and lasers when hair is a sign of youth and fertility (I looked it up).


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am excited to start hoarding the bags.
> 
> ...


 Which subs do you have? And which are your favs? I've been getting New Beauty Test Tube for about 4 years (i love it). And recently started with 

GlossyBox, Birchbox, Sample Society and PopSugar. I am on the fence about MyGlam/Ipsy only because there was so many unfavorable posts when they first began.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am on the fence about MyGlam/Ipsy only because there was so many unfavorable posts when they first began.


 Hope you don't mind if I jump in...

I was like that too.  I even watched people rant on YouTube.  *But* once I saw/heard about the October bag - I jumped in by doing only monthly instead of buying into a year.  That way if they slide back to what they were a few months ago - I can take my ball and go home.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw my mother stark naked in the hospital awhile back, and I asked her if they shaved her for surgery, and she said no, she just didn't have hair THERE anymore (she is 70). She is also bare everywhere else, even her arms are bare. I think it is strange that all these years they've promoted bareness via waxing and lasers when hair is a sign of youth and fertility (I looked it up).


 I have hair THERE.  Thought it is sparse (TMI!  LOL!)  But pretty much nowhere else...very little on my arms, none on my legs or underarms.  

I have found a stray hair here and there on my CHIN...(KILL ME NOW!)  but luckily I'm not growing a beard there, so we're good.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2012)

I say give Ipsy a chance. I posted way back when a Top 10 reasons not to join MyGlam HOWEVER over the last six months they have corrected every single item on that list.


----------



## alice blue (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have hair THERE.  Thought it is sparse (TMI!  LOL!)  But pretty much nowhere else...very little on my arms, none on my legs or underarms.
> ...






 Heeee! I am tweezing my chin hairs as I type! I also have some upper lip hair that gets the tweezer. I need to use my BB points for a decent pair, these are from ELF and they are kind of lackluster.


----------



## calexxia (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I swear by Tweezerman. They are amazing. (And the BCA ones are on clearance at Ulta right now. You can get a fullsize pair for $11)


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I say give Ipsy a chance. I posted way back when a Top 10 reasons not to join MyGlam HOWEVER over the last six months they have corrected every single item on that list.


 I felt the same way... I really was super close to canceling because I had just about had it... Then everything transformed! I am SO happy I never cancelled I would have totally regretted it! So I think you should give it a try; Most negative reviews about the company were probably from people like me anyway before their big changes.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 9, 2012)

Also, I'd be happy with either of the two options that they're offering us... Not much of a brow groomer besides threading every two weeks but  Birchbox has sent me two eyebrow items and I was happy with both. Good brows really bring a look together and just make the whole face look more put together. 

The polish looks like a great New Years Eve color.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tweezerman.  yes...yes yes yes....those.


----------



## mellee (Nov 9, 2012)

So I'm game - what makes one pair of tweezers so much better than others?


----------



## lovepink (Nov 9, 2012)

For me personally Tweezerman are made of a stronger, sturdy metal.  I have cheap ones I bought at Ulta and Target that bow and flex with pressure and Tweezermans do not do that.  Plus Tweezerman will resharpen them for free for life.  Just save the little tube they come in and you mail them to them, they sharpen and send back.  Not to mention they have the regular size, mini size and fun colors and what not.  Just my opinion though

Sorry off topic.  Yay for the November bag!  Hope we get shipping notices Tuesday!



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm game - what makes one pair of tweezers so much better than others?


----------



## bluelion (Nov 9, 2012)

Just want to jump in and say that you can still send the tweezers in for sharpening even if you didn't keep the tube. I've sent mine in a small padded envelope without any problems.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh yay!  Good to know, now I don't have to be so hoarderish!



> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just want to jump in and say that you can still send the tweezers in for sharpening even if you didn't keep the tube. I've sent mine in a small padded envelope without any problems.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been following myglam/ipsy since the begining and the October bag made me sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Nov 9, 2012)

Tweezerman kick ass because 1) they're cute as hell 2) you can get them resharpened for free for life (this is why I have multiple sets) 3) they just WORK better 4) they're sturdy and 5) I've found that for whatever reason, I don't lose them like I do cheap tweezers LOL. I've had other slant-tips and none of them worked as well as Tweezerman. It's one of the very few things where I'm willing to spend extra; they really ARE that good.


----------



## page5 (Nov 9, 2012)

I bought my Tweezermans at TJMaxx for $7.00 on clearance. I didn't realize what a great deal they were at the time. Love them. The print is Betsey Johnson:


----------



## mega789 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep I always find them at TJ Maxx &amp; Marshalls for a bargain! I never knew that they resharpen them for life. That's awesome!

Speaking of Tweezerman, anyone ever try Fast Lash from them? It is the best lash enhancer. Makes mine look like extensions cause it make them so long and full of volume!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought my Tweezermans at TJMaxx for $7.00 on clearance. I didn't realize what a great deal they were at the time. Love them. The print is Betsey Johnson:


----------



## alice blue (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a pair from Tweezerman, but they are mini, so they are more for strays and not heavy duty hair removal. I bought them from Sephora and they were $5, IIRC. I keep them in my purse for emergencies.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2012)

I got my bag!!! (I live fairly close to a distribution center).  I want to post a pic in the spoiler section, but I have no idea how... It's only letting me enter text! Help?


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag!!! (I live fairly close to a distribution center).  I want to post a pic in the spoiler section, but I have no idea how... It's only letting me enter text! Help?


Did you try copying the picture and pasting it in the spoiler? I'm dying to see the bag!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2012)

Hmm... let's see if this works...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag!!! (I live fairly close to a distribution center).  I want to post a pic in the spoiler section, but I have no idea how... It's only letting me enter text! Help?


 Easier way... type and upload things first then highlight what you want to insert into the spoiler then click on the spoiler tag to insert all of that into the spoiler then submit the post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok trying again:




Finally got it! Click on the second spoiler post! I got the mascara (hurray!) and the sneak peek shades for everything else...  The pic in the upper right is me wearing all the makeup... The gloss is a lot more sheer than it looks (thank goodness, it looks BRIGHT in the tube!) and I'm really happy with everything!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't see anything.. well at least someone got their package! Now for the rest of us lol.


----------



## xHaleyMichelle (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ,Grrrrr, keep trying! I'm dying to see!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2012)

Got it! Click the second spoiler link in my second post... lol third time's the charm, I guess! Thanks to Zadidoll for helping me figure it out!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ok trying again:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Finally got it! Click on the second spoiler post! I got the mascara (hurray!) and the sneak peek shades for everything else...Â  The pic in the upper right is me wearing all the makeup... The gloss is a lot more sheer than it looks (thank goodness, it looks BRIGHT in the tube!) and I'm really happy with everything! Is that shadow grey? Everything looks great! If the shadow is grey, then they're sending out different colors maybe?


----------



## lauravee (Nov 10, 2012)

That nail polish looks amazing!


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am crossing my fingers I get that same nailpolish color I am loving it. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's a description of the eye shadow from the website:

Matt Batali is a deep burgundy eggplant with brown and purple tones.

I thought it looked brown going on, but when I brushed some off with my finger it did have a purplish tone to it... it's very dark, but it blends well, and it's perfect for a brownish smokey eye!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> Here's a description of the eye shadow from the website: Matt Batali is a deep burgundy eggplant with brown and purple tones. I thought it looked brown going on, but when I brushed some off with my finger it did have a purplish tone to it... it's very dark, but it blends well, and it's perfect for a brownish smokey eye!


 That makes it even better! Did you get a shipping notice or did it just show up?


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 10, 2012)

> Here's a description of the eye shadow from the website: Matt Batali is a deep burgundy eggplant with brown and purple tones. I thought it looked brown going on, but when I brushed some off with my finger it did have a purplish tone to it... it's very dark, but it blends well, and it's perfect for a brownish smokey eye!


 That sounds awesome! I can't wait to get this bag, I hope the polish rocks.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2012)

It just showed up!  I've been checking my email like mad, but the bag just showed up in my mailbox! I was worried, because I'm traveling home to my family over thanksgiving and I did not want it to show up while I'm gone! I wonder if this will happen every month...


----------



## gluegungeisha (Nov 10, 2012)

is that lipgloss bareminerals?!? thats awesome if it is, but i think the color will look dumb on me the eyeshadow is wayyyyy to dark for me, but my mom will love it! im pumped for the mascara. i love how everyone gets the same thing, unlike bb. i just wish the lipgloss was different. so so so glad i rejoined last month, i am hoping for some cool december goodies! ps- can someone be so kind to show me how to make your post a spoiler and also how to make your words white? i tried and everything is pink!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> is that lipgloss bareminerals?!? thats awesome if it is, but i think the color will look dumb on me the eyeshadow is wayyyyy to dark for me, but my mom will love it! im pumped for the mascara. i love how everyone gets the same thing, unlike bb. i just wish the lipgloss was different.
> 
> so so so glad i rejoined last month, i am hoping for some cool december goodies!
> ...


 What is the Starlet Cosmetics pencil looking thing?


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Nov 10, 2012)

I know everyone is talking about their love of the the tweezerman brand, but I personally love the tweezers that come in the Bath and Body Works little nail kits. They are the the best ones I have used.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2012)

I totally meant to post the list of each item/size/color earlier! Sorry I got so frustrated while trying to figure out how to put a pic in spoilers that I forgot! But just for the sake of surprise, I'll put the list in a spoiler (and cause it's fun!)

The Balm Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow in Matt Batali (a dark brown-purple) .9 gram (sample)

Starlet Eyeliner pencil in Black, 1.5 grams (full-sized)

Nailtini Nail Lacquer in Millionaire (clear polish filled with long skinny strips of gold glitter, with some peacock-colored flecks in it), 15 ml, (full sized)

Benefit They're Real mascara in Black, 3.0 grams, (sample)

bareMinerals marvelous moxie lipgloss in Dare Devil, 2.25 ml (sample) - this looks like a dark berry color in the tube, but goes on very sheer and pretty.

There's also the bag (of course!), it's a satiny chocolate brown, with a gold zipper, and dark brown shiny trim and zipper pull. And there's a coupon for a shoe website, which I probably won't be using.

All of the "sample" sizes will easily last me a month or more, and since mascara dries out/gets disgusting so quickly, I would love to get a new mascara sample each month!
Let me know if anyone else got different colors or the brow gel!


----------



## alice blue (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know everyone is talking about their love of the the tweezerman brand, but I personally love the tweezers that come in the Bath and Body Works little nail kits. They are the the best ones I have used.


 Interesting! Thanks for the info, I'll check them out.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 10, 2012)

So excited..just got mine from the mailbox..no tracking or anything..just a total surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Very pleased with my first bag. I am located in Virginia if anyone is curious.  I received the same colors of everything except I got the Chella eyebrow defining gel which is clear and 3.5 ml/.12 fl oz


----------



## alice blue (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok trying again:
> ...


 Oooh! What a great bag! You look so pretty!    BTW: I'll be willing to trade my mascara or brow groomer if anyone is interested.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2012)

If anyone is interested, the math, rounded for convenience!


Shadow - I'm guessing this is 1/9 of the size of the full palette, so $4
Eyeliner -- $11
Polish -- $13
Mascara -- $8
Lip gloss -- $9
I'm not sure about the brow gel because I couldn't find the size of the full-sized version, but I'll guess it's about the same as the mascara.
If my under-the-influence-of-the-Martian-death-plague-OMG-can-I-have-my-sense-of-smell-back-yet-I'm-eating-*Doritos*-so-I-can-taste-*something* math is correct, approximate value (without the bag or shipping): $45.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm so glad to finally get an eyeliner pencil from one of my beauty subs.  I have rec'd quite a few marker type of liners from both Birchbox and Ipsy, but never a pencil and pencil eyeliner is the only kind I use!  I wonder if everyone will be getting black or if there will be other shades?   I just purchased Givenchy's midnight blue pencil and Too Faced's Purple Passion pencil from Sephora.  I could use a black or gray pencil or a dark green would nice too.


----------



## LeighNJ (Nov 10, 2012)

When does it ship? Is anyone still waiting on theirs?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 10, 2012)

i'm in virginia (central) too and i didn't get a shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully it'll get here next week



> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited..just got mine from the mailbox..no tracking or anything..just a total surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Very pleased with my first bag. I am located in Virginia if anyone is curious.  I received the same colors of everything except I got the Chella eyebrow defining gel which is clear and 3.5 ml/.12 fl oz


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 10, 2012)

Is everyone getting the same color lip gloss or is there a few colors being sent out?


----------



## maggieme (Nov 10, 2012)

I got my bag today, too.  No shipping notification but I'm in western North Carolina so they get here quickly.  I got the brow gel and chocolate eye liner.  Everything else was the same as the others.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is interested, the math, rounded for convenience!
> 
> ...


 Some "mean" thoughts about the value:

I doubt if the liner is worth $11, though that's the official price. It does not seem better than drugstore brands: the website looks like unfinished( which is very unprofessional), very few (if any) reviews about this brand... Since most drugstore liners are sold between 4 to 8 and always have sale,  I think with $5 one can get a liner of same or better quality. So $5 is the real value in my mind.  

The brand's owner company http://www.auralinebeauty.com/ also sells this product(but without printed pattern on it)but price is not shown to public.

The same thoughts to the nail polish: small brand, does not seem to be high end(sold at Duane Reade LOOK Boutique. Relating its name with martini does not make it high end ) or have anything special (not many colors and no special color). Many drugstore brands like Revlon, Chinaglaze Chinaglaze can do the same job. So again, $5 in my calculator.

As for the mascara, full size is $23 and full size+ travel size kit is also $23. Technically the travel size is free but I don't think it's a proper way to estimate value. $8 is ok. 

The eye shadow is sold at Tj-maxx and hautelook every several months at half price so the value should be $2. Considering the cute mini package, I'd like to give it $4 value. 

The total value is $31 if using my calculator. Congrats to Ipsy, you passed my tough exam. Most BB would fail it


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some "mean" thoughts about the value:
> 
> ...


 i think putting your own arbitrary number value on these products before you've gotten them OR even used them isn't fair. also just because you don't think something is "worth" a certain price doesn't change what it is selling for. MSRP is the fairest way we have to judge it because that's how much the products are currently selling for.

and yeah starlet's website looks unfinished and there are no reviews because like ipsy said, they're brand new, which we already established.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some "mean" thoughts about the value:
> 
> ...


 This doesn't really count toward anything, but I think the packaging for the eyeliner and the nail polish just looks cheap.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay I did some un-rounded math. 

Lipgloss- $4.16 - set of 6 including the sampled color are available for $25 

Mascara $7.66 - this is the smallest of three sizes, .1oz, 1/3 of the full size @ $23

Nail Polish $13.00 - full size as listed ont heir website

Shadow $3.77 - 1/9th of the palette

Liner $6.00 - this exact product is not online, so I went with similar eyeliners in size/weight/prestige and got this.

Total: $33.59

For Comparison, my birchbox values this month are

1. $44.48

2. $38.15

Damn good month for beauty boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## themrsnichole (Nov 10, 2012)

This is my first month for ipsy and I am super excited to get it!!  I'm really not picky as to what's in it, $10 is so cheap!  Who can be mad at that!?


----------



## fayeX (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think putting your own arbitrary number value on these products before you've gotten them OR even used them isn't fair. also just because you don't think something is "worth" a certain price doesn't change what it is selling for. MSRP is the fairest way we have to judge it because that's how much the products are currently selling for.
> 
> and yeah starlet's website looks unfinished and there are no reviews because like ipsy said, they're brand new, which we already establish


 This is only my own way of calculating, never set rules for others. What's more, I'm calculating "value", not "price".  If I receive a $5 Maybelline/Revlon/Prestige or any new brand's liner, I won't feel worse simply because the price drops from $11 to $5, as long as I tried a similar thing I feel the same

By the way, MSRP is the most unfair thing to estimate value because  it's not regulated by anyone but the selles themselves. They can set any price despite the common marketing rules. Average price of similar products with similar quality/reputation/brand range is the right way for consumers. Remember the nume brand in February's bag? Did anyone think those tools should be sold at that crazy price? Actually I see nume is on sale at less than half price every where, all the time. 

The last thing, I doubt if starlet cosmetics is a new company. As I (and another girl) mentioned before, that brand name and website have been there for years. 

The liner in this bag seems like a new product, but I can tell from the style that it's still the same product from starlet's owner company.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2012)

Starlet Cosmetics liner -  retail: $11
 
BareMinerals Moxie - value: $9, 2.25 ml/ 0.07 oz (full size retails for $18. The set of six retail for $25 and are 0.07 oz each but have a value of $54 so my price is based on $54 / 6 = $9 each)
 
Nailtini - retail: $13.00, 15 ml
 
Benefit They're Real - retail: $10, 3 g / 0.14 oz  (Sephora sells the travel size which is 0.14 oz)
 
TheBalm Matt Batali - value $3.83 (Based on the fact the palette is $34.50 for nine shadows.)

Total product value, excluding bag: $46.83.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is only my own way of calculating, never set rules for others. What's more, I'm calculating "value", not "price".  If I receive a $5 Maybelline/Revlon/Prestige or any new brand's liner, I won't feel worse simply because the price drops from $11 to $5, as long as I tried a similar thing I feel the same
> ...


 Yep. I arrived at similar value as you, because that eyeliner isn't on the website, so until that point, it is a six dollar pencil liner in my book. Thats not arbitrary like that other girl said, its based on the the median price for similar liners I found. 

I am vehemently against companies that price things expensive and then have constant 50% off sales. I am not a fucking idiot, yo. I can see you are doing this to trick the less informed into thinking they are getting such a good deal. grrrrr sketchy business practices.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



This is the generous value on this bag. ahahah, if we had to pay absolutely the highest price for each item,  which none of us want to do.

Obviously bareminerals used the exact same lipglosses that got made for the kit, so the actual value of the product we are getting if we bought it ourselves is not $9, that is kind of like gerrymandering. I could use prices off ebay, but that doesn't really help.

Also that is not the size of that sample of they're real. The sample that is $10 is .14oz this is in a bottle shaped like the full size, however they make a smaller samples in the simple tube that is only .10 oz. this sample is in a couple of the Sephora/Benefit gift sets.

And I haven't seen that liner anywhere so I don't know where the $11 is coming from, its definitely not the one from the starlet website, that one isn't pink and white.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2012)

i don't see why people are wanting to under value ipsy bags yet the way we've always valued our birchbox items is by how much they sell for in the birchbox shop. by that logic my birchbox should have a value of hardly anything since i end up getting most of my full sized products for free because of coupons and points.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. I arrived at similar value as you, because that eyeliner isn't on the website, so until that point, it is a six dollar pencil liner in my book. Thats not arbitrary like that other girl said, its based on the the median price for similar liners I found.
> ...


 Exactly... Anyway this month's ipsy bag is still a good deal. I feel ipsy is doing their best to get better products. Mixture of high end and low end is good for me.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm disappointed the lip gloss is sheer. I have naturally dark lips, so I need opaque glosses/lipsticks. This isn't Ipsy's fault, of course, but it just makes me a little bummed.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't see why people are wanting to under value ipsy bags yet the way we've always valued our birchbox items is by how much they sell for in the birchbox shop. by that logic my birchbox should have a value of hardly anything since i end up getting most of my full sized products for free because of coupons and points.


 Surely we can calculate BB in the same way. I mentioned in the last sentence: most (recent) birchbox would fail my strict test.

You misunderstood what I mean by "value". I calculate it by average price while using coupons and credits are special cases.


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I often see Nailtini at TJ Maxx/Marshalls in a pack of 4 for $10 so it's not worth $13 to me &amp; would probably never pay $13 for one of them lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

Of course we all want "value" out of our subs, but it's subjective. For me, it's all about usability and my personal tastes. I don't care what the price tag is, unless it's coming out of my pocket. If I'll use and like it, I'm happy. But yes it's silly on the companies that mark up sky high prices and always have sales..but the beauty industry in general has a ginormius mark up and while I may grumble, I'm still shelling out for those products lol. We all are, unless we're strict drugstore divas or freebie hoarders only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fayeX (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Of course we all want "value" out of our subs, but it's subjective. For me, it's all about usability and my personal tastes. I don't care what the price tag is, unless it's coming out of my pocket. If I'll use and like it, I'm happy. But yes it's silly on the companies that mark up sky high prices and always have sales..but the beauty industry in general has a ginormius mark up and while I may grumble, I'm still shelling out for those products lol. We all are, unless we're strict drugstore divas or freebie hoarders only.


 I agree 'fun' is also part of the value of sub boxes.

But it's not our fault to be 'mean' on value because It's the sub companies themselves that advertise their service as 'you get more than you paid'. All companies try to make the box look worth more, either by listing prices or making beautiful pictures. 

Yes usability and tastes are the crucial things. Usually we can make better use of higher value stuff right?

Thanks to ipsy, this bag is definitely usable and suits most people's taste.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Of course we all want "value" out of our subs, but it's subjective. For me, it's all about usability and my personal tastes. I don't care what the price tag is, unless it's coming out of my pocket. If I'll use and like it, I'm happy. But yes it's silly on the companies that mark up sky high prices and always have sales..but the beauty industry in general has a ginormius mark up and while I may grumble, I'm still shelling out for those products lol. We all are, unless we're strict drugstore divas or freebie hoarders only.


 So true. I think the strict dollar value is more used as a comparison from sub to sub.

Personally this bag is worth probably $20 to me, so since I consider beauty boxes my form of gambling, this was a great hand, I doubled my money.

I already own meet matt(e) I got it for free from thebalm's daily facebook giveaway.. and I already have a bajillion lipglosses, so minimal value there

I really want to try the they're real or chella, and I really like the nail polish! most of the value to me is in these products.

the liner I will reserve judgement on. could be totally awesome or totally poo.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

I dunno about higher valued stuff..crap comes in all price points lol.. jokes aside, I understand the point of analyzing and breaking down the monetary value.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 11, 2012)

value and list price are totally different imo--I think value depends on the individual. I think you have to take into consideration how the item is typically priced regardless of list price. here's how I mentally evaluate the value of something:


If the product is intended to be free and distributed, I wouldn't assign it a value. e.g., some estimate the value of perfume samples as: .05/1 oz at $80 = $4. But perfume samples are, at least by the manufacturer, intended to be free samples. of course they're always nice to have, but I wouldn't say my box is worth $12 because it has 3 perfume samples, each priced at .05 of an $80 1 oz.
If something has a list price of $20 but most stores (discounting sites like BB which always sell at list price) sell it for much less, I'd base the value off the lower price 
If the products are consistently available in discount shops, it's fair to say that would reduce the value of the product to people who could easily grab it at TJ Maxx any time of the year.
If the product is discontinued, I'd significantly dock the value of the product.
If the product has old packaging and is clearly leftover inventory from a couple years' prior, I'd also dock the value.
If the product is totally unsuited for me, I'd dock the value for me. I have a tooon of anti-acne stuff from all my boxes, and I've never had acne, and neither has anyone in my family. Sample Society was the worst offender with the acne products lol. Iike for last month's Birchbox, the *only* sample I received that wasn't a free sample was a jumbo anti-acne facewash with salycic acid lol. Bummer for me, but it would have been awesome for someone else.
I don't really take into account shipping costs, as the sub companies don't pay $5 to ship each box out. but maybe Amazon Prime has spoiled me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I love buying something that costs like, $5, and have free 2-day shipping lol.


I've never valued anything in my sample boxes as worth_ significantly_ more than the price I paid for the box--though I definitely think most (at least Ipsy) boxes are worth the $10. I sometimes see bloggers listing the value of their boxes at like $80--I guess I've just never had a box worth that much (like, I've never had a beautyblender or anything lol). I think the problem I had with MyGlam was that it was obvious some of their stuff was discontinued/old/you couldn't even buy it/no one would buy at list price (e.g. mall kiosk products). but they've definitely improved since earlier this year. you can't even tell it's the same company  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 11, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i don't see why people are wanting to under value ipsy bags yet the way we've always valued our birchbox items is by how much they sell for in the birchbox shop. by that logic my birchbox should have a value of hardly anything since i end up getting most of my full sized products for free because of coupons and points.
and going by that lash'em would be the $70 that they sell it for on the Beauty Army store when I can get it for like $30 at amazon. What I do to calculate the value of my products for my blog and for posts here is, I look it up at the cheapest price I can find from a reliable store, at the end of the day, if I'm going to buy any product that's what I will do, I'll look for it probably at amazon(never ebay), cuz the real value is not the value from the overpriced stores


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2012)

See that's not true at all. The retail price is set by the manufacturer which is what I base my prices on otherwise I would have everything valued between 25% to 50% less than what it retails because that's typically the markup on products. Nail polishes are 50% marked up since pro price is always 1/2 of what nail polishes are sold to the public, cosmetics are between 25% to 50% marked up compared to pro prices.

For example, OPI typically retails for $8.50 but pro price typically is $4.25 per bottle. The actual value of OPI is less than $4.25 because there is still a markup for the distributors versus what it actually costs OPI to make (probably another 50%) which mean OPI really costs about $2.13 per bottle however you can't say that how much OPI is worth and put that as the value.

Also, not everyone is going to buy off Amazon which may or may not be counterfeit (Amazon Marketplace DOES have counterfeit products such as MAC, WEN and more).


----------



## calexxia (Nov 11, 2012)

Frankly, in this type of discussion, pro prices are irrelevant, since most general-use consumers do not have access to those discounts. Perhaps the most accurate way of "pricing" a bag would be to quote the "MSRP" and then, if there is a huge discrepancy (such as how Color Club is generally available for much less cost via TJ Maxx) that isn't based on an unusual sale, it could be noted, just as one would note a subjective valuation (such as "self-tanners are of zero value to me").


----------



## fayeX (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See that's not true at all. The retail price is set by the manufacturer which is what I base my prices on otherwise I would have everything valued between 25% to 50% less than what it retails because that's typically the markup on products. Nail polishes are 50% marked up since pro price is always 1/2 of what nail polishes are sold to the public, cosmetics are between 25% to 50% marked up compared to pro prices.
> 
> ...


 My concern is not retail price V.S. producing cost, but price of particular product V.S. similar products on market. 

I take average price as the 'value'


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 11, 2012)

I looked at the lowest regular (non sale) consumer price from a reputable seller, if the exact item is available for purchase, then I use that price, if not, I calculate the portion of the sample value from the full size product. I can't go off TJ Maxx prices, because in my area they are never there, people must snatch them up, but I never see anything I have sampled there. :'( its unlucky for me, but still awesome for those who can find the stuff all the time. 

1. bareminerals - sold in the brand new holiday kit for $25 for 6. Pretty easy to get that price, since that is the value of the sample, and the sample is not sold alone, so there is no place to buy the sample except in multiples, so therefore the kit price is the best possible price for this sample.

2. nail polish- easy, full sized based on their site

3. mascara- this is the smallest size, and is sold in kits on sephora, but can't ever be purchased alone since this is NOT the $10 mini. So value by weightthis is 1/3 the full size by weight, so 1/3 the price is the value

4. eyeshadow- easy, shadow by weight based on thebalm's site.

5.liner- i'll just put $?. I don't accept the $11, because the ones online aren't the same.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 11, 2012)

I just can't wait to get my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 11, 2012)

How do you track your bag? I never got a tracking email.


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay, now I'm dying to know! Can you elaborate on the shoe coupon for me (pretty please)??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> is it for JustFab again? *crossing fingers*



> I totally meant to post the list of each item/size/color earlier! Sorry I got so frustrated while trying to figure out how to put a pic in spoilers that I forgot! But just for the sake of surprise, I'll put the list in a spoiler (and cause it's fun!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Let me know if anyone else got different colors or the brow gel!


----------



## Nightgem (Nov 11, 2012)

Super excited for this bag it's the type of sub that I want, makeup, makeup lol. Really for me the values don't mean all that much because for $10.00 I get to try out some higher brands of makeup that otherwise I couldn't afford. It's all really about what you want in a sub and unlike BB I know that I'm getting things I want and will use. All I ever got from BB were sample packets and the general service that sets different values for the box they send out, I always got the crappy box. I'm just waiting for mine to get here, that polish will be a great little stocking stuffer for the nieces.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Frankly, in this type of discussion, pro prices are irrelevant, since most general-use consumers do not have access to those discounts. Perhaps the most accurate way of "pricing" a bag would be to quote the "MSRP" and then, if there is a huge discrepancy (such as how Color Club is generally available for much less cost via TJ Maxx) that isn't based on an unusual sale, it could be noted, just as one would note a subjective valuation (such as "self-tanners are of zero value to me").


 I go by zero-impulse-control pricing, which is honestly how I shop:  If I saw this product at full price in a store (and that store would be Sephora or Nordstrom -- not TJ Maxx -- because those are the stores I shop at, and those seem to be the most common places for people to buy makeup, at least in my city) and bought it, how much would it cost?  I ignore sales (because zero impulse control = you don't wait for sales) and group/set pricing (like a lip gloss set) unless a product is not available as a stand-alone item, like that eye shadow, and I'll base the price on whatever fraction of the whole set that portion represents.

As far as I can tell, the shadow is only available in that set, which brings up something else (now block o' text for ease of reading):  Before I quit my job and had a drastic reduction in income after I (finally) got a new one, I used to go ahead and buy MAC eyeshadow palettes because I wanted *one* shade that was only available in that palette.  I won't go hunting down a dupe.  I'll just spend $40 on the palette.  The shade of shadow being sent out?  Was the shade I was considering buying the palette for.  So to me, getting that shadow alone is kind of worth $34.50 because I'm not spending that much on one shadow I covet plus eight I'll just sigh at for being too boring.  And I'm not going to go hunting down a deal at some random store or website I don't usually frequent, so TJ Maxx or Hautelook deals are completely off my radar.  The mascara?  Worthless because I don't use mascara.  But *someone* uses it, and they pay full price for it at Sephora for it, so that's what I based my calculations on.  

And my wording choices:  I say "value" instead of "price" because the latter to me implies that you can order that *exact* item (that color and that size), and that is not the case for most of these thing.  $85-value gift-with-purchase sets or the tarte Carried Away set selling for $54 with a value of $512 (or, really, pick anything from Sephora's Value Sets page)?  As far as I can tell, they calculate their values the same way I did when I figured out the value of this bag, which is why I think it's the right way for me to do it:  I'm following an established formula. This is something that has *decades* of precedent, and it's the way I'm most familiar with figuring out the comparative retail value.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, I just realize that  by so far, I'm the only one using 'average price' to calculate the value of items. All the other girls focus on finding right MSRP.

Why do I use average price? Let me explain in detail:

First of all, 'calculating value' is not for those who sub merely for 'try it before buy'. If you may buy it after try it's sample, then the sample should be calculated with msrp. But think it in another way, if one's purpose is merely 'try', there's no need to calculate msrp because he/she focuses on the 'service', as long as the sample is not of extreme low value, every thing is ok.

So calculating value is for those who view the bag as a merchandise, as something with $10 price tag. I believer most people have this thought, more or less. For example some people sub more than one bag and use the extra ones as gift_ (at this point there's nothing to do with 'try'. Gift receiver just take it as something she can use.)_. In other threads, people are talking about they never need to buy lip gloss, mascara or hair product due to subs. In these cases 'samples' are playing the role of regular products.

Secondly, average price is for these alien brands. As for well-established brand, msrp is ok because it's already accepted by market .

Taking nailtini as example, the price tag is $13 but how can we know if its overpriced or properly priced? Is it a high end brand that we never heard of or just a nameless one? Here is solution:

Its price at TJ ($10 for 4) indicates its normal price should be around $5_ (because essie and Nicola by OP at TJ are all sold at around half price, 50% is the regular discount at TJ)_, or in other words, this brand is in the same class as other $5 brands. 

Since its among the $5 range, it most likely won't give me the same value (including quality, package, brand culture and even vanity... ) as a $13 brand. 

Conclusion: this polish only means $5 to me. If the manufacturer lists it as $13, $31... my feeling won't change.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 11, 2012)

Did anyone get brown eye liner? I saw soneone above received black-- I want brown!!


----------



## maggieme (Nov 11, 2012)

I got a brown liner.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Nov 11, 2012)

Everybody is getting their bags already? I didn't even get an email about my bag shipping yet.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> Everybody is getting their bags already? I didn't even get an email about my bag shipping yet.Â :icon_eek:


 I think only a few have been so lucky lol. Most of us are still waiting.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I often see Nailtini at TJ Maxx/Marshalls in a pack of 4 for $10 so it's not worth $13 to me &amp; would probably never pay $13 for one of them lol.


 I wasn't going to butt into this "value/price/worth" discussion because I think we all have our personal thoughts and feelings on this, but I have to say, this is not a fair (aka unobjective) evaluation of price.

Subjective feelings towards a brand's value is not a good indicator of what the actual price is or should be. While that influences what you feel about the worth/value of your bag, that absolutely no influence on the objective fact that there are items marketed at $11, $13, whatever, even if we would not pay that much.

For example, Julep is retailed at $14/bottle. This is an objective fact. They sell on julep.com and at Sephora for $14/bottle, unless if you get it as a Maven which is $11.20/bottle or about $7 ($20 for 3 polishes) or $5 a bottle (as an addon) if you get the product in a box. These are objective measures.

Now, how I _feel_ about Julep is that I would probably only pay ~$5-7 a bottle for it. I also value OPI more than Julep as brands, because I prefer OPI's formula and range of colours, even though though Julep's retail price is greater. Despite this, I would also usually only buy OPI at ~$4-5 a bottle. However, I would say OPI is "worth" ~$8 (since I have paid that much for it) but Julep is also probably only "worth" $7 to me. That does not change the fact that OPI's MS retail value is $8.50 and Julep's is $14. What you'd pay, what it's "worth", and what its MSRP price is are entirely different things.

Comparing it to average price like fayeX suggested isn't a bad idea, as long as it's consistent with that particular brand and if it is very different from the MSRP. I'd agree that the Nailtini polish is also "worth" only $5 to me, but that doesn't change the the fact its retail value _is _$13. If you want to calcuate by the former, that's fine, but arguing about people's opinions about certain brands is obviously going to end in a deadlock. That's why it's much simpler to do it by the MSRP.

But if you feel like you're getting your money's worth, I don't see why it's a problem either. I am excited about this bag and feel like it has about $20-25 of stuff, I paid $10 for. Last month, I calculated the "price" of the bag to be $80+, but I felt like I was getting about $30-40 worth of stuff. Still got my money's worth.


----------



## Nickster (Nov 11, 2012)

Just curious, has anyone gotten the brow gel instead of the mascara?


----------



## fayeX (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't going to butt into this "value/price/worth" discussion because I think we all have our personal thoughts and feelings on this, but I have to say, this is not a fair (aka unobjective) evaluation of price.
> 
> ...


 Good summary!

My original intention was to show another side of the value but end up in arguing. No I don't what argue, just want to add some information that no one talked about.

So, while msrp is 'fact' and we all have different calculator in our minds, why not suggest  bloggers, youtubers listing two 'value' of one box? One mspr value and one estimated value by widely  accepted price? This is more fair when comparing sub services or making purchase plan.

If we only stick to msrp, sub services would prefer put more low cost but high price products into our boxes. Overpriced alien brands would occupy the box, leaving no place for well-known products like benefit mascara.

And, I have to say again:  I'm not complaining about the value. Everyone else seems happy with it too. No complain by so far.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 11, 2012)

The bag is definitely worth $10 to me... If I saw this bag, in a store, with these exact shades, for this price... I'd grab it!!  Therefore, it's worth at least $10 to me.  Also, when I was little, I LOVED grab bags!  For me, just the thrill of getting a cute little bag full of beauty products makes it worth the $. 

Of course, I shopped around for the best value when it came to subscriptions.  I read reviews, I researched past bags, I compared prices (Really, Glossybox? $20?) and I went with Ipsy because they weren't sending out little foil packets of super-fancy stuff (Birchbox... ahem), Ipsy seems to be more about introducing subscribers to products that can be universally liked and used by subscribers.  And you can get more than one use out of the samples they send, which is huge to me. 

While I don't try to retail/value/MSRP price out every item, I understand those that do.  You want to feel that you're getting your money's worth.  Use whatever calculation system you want, as long as you feel like Ipsy is a good value for your $.

Oh, and someone asked about the coupon a few posts ago... info is below in the spoiler!

The coupon is for Just Fab.  It's for one pair of shoes at half off their price, so $20 for any pair of shoes on the site, free shipping/exchanges/reviews.  You CAN get the same deal when you first log in, but only in the first 24 hours after you set up an account.  The value I see in this coupon is that you can take a few weeks (it's good through the end of Nov) to decide on which pair instead of making an impulse purchase.  However, it's only good for new members... so if you've ordered before, you may be out of luck.

Of course, you COULD always talk a friend/relative/significant other into letting you use their email account to set up a new account... but that's cheating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chichichobits (Nov 11, 2012)

Did anyone in New York received a bag yet?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2012)

Just an FYI, I don't really feel like JustFab's shoes are worth it. The quality is kind of dubious and the one I ordered was so uncomfortable that I returned it after just putting it on. Their return policy is also weird and really distressing -- you don't get your money back, you get credit from their store. JS.

Their bags are really cute and totally worth it though!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an FYI, I don't really feel like JustFab's shoes are worth it. The quality is kind of dubious and the one I ordered was so uncomfortable that I returned it after just putting it on. Their return policy is also weird and really distressing -- you don't get your money back, you get credit from their store. JS.
> 
> Their bags are really cute and totally worth it though!


 

I agree with their shoes. I purchased a pair of flats at half off and didn't like them in person. They were cute, but not at all comfortable. The pain in the ass-ness of having to return them just wasn't worth it. I didn't want to spend more money with them, I didn't want to pay to return something, so I just considered it a $20 wash. I have to admit that I dislike that they constantly send out promos for 1/2 price shoes.... for only new members.


----------



## amandah (Nov 11, 2012)

> Did anyone in New York received a bag yet?


 Haven't even got a shipping e-mail yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you cancel your membership right away?

Oh yeah that's the other thing, as soon as you make a purchase at JF, it puts you on their subscription, and you have to call to cancel. Rude. You can skip just like Julep, but it's one more thing to think about every month.

I got some store credit back from my shoes so I can at least pick out another bag, which I did like... but I think the promo they sent out for the 1/2 off is for shoes only right?


----------



## amandah (Nov 11, 2012)

What is the "or" item? Is it the mascara &amp; brow gel? And are only new subscribers getting the mascara, or will it be mixed?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I go by zero-impulse-control pricing, which is honestly how I shop:  If I saw this product at full price in a store (and that store would be Sephora or Nordstrom -- not TJ Maxx -- because those are the stores I shop at, and those seem to be the most common places for people to buy makeup, at least in my city) and bought it, how much would it cost?  I ignore sales (because zero impulse control = you don't wait for sales) and group/set pricing (like a lip gloss set) unless a product is not available as a stand-alone item, like that eye shadow, and I'll base the price on whatever fraction of the whole set that portion represents.
> ...


 I waste time not money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> spend a little extra time and you can save a whole lotta money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

also you are describing your personal value equations, which is totally cool, but it doesn't help much for the general population at large. 



> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I just realize that  by so far, I'm the only one using 'average price' to calculate the value of items. All the other girls focus on finding right MSRP.
> 
> ...


 Yes, I agree except where are these magical TJ Maxx's that have all this 1/2 price nail polish! I couldn't factor that in because I seriously NEVER see them and I am there all the time. It probably is because my stores are seriously busy all the time, but I get sad when everybody manages to find all this awesome beauty stuff at TJ's

msrp is fine for established brands, but I doubt the nailtini and liner are priced accordingly, when you only sell online its arbitrary because its never in store competing with other similar products from different brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm with you on the $30 ish value, I think I had $33.50, so agreed on that.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't going to butt into this "value/price/worth" discussion because I think we all have our personal thoughts and feelings on this, but I have to say, this is not a fair (aka unobjective) evaluation of price.
> 
> ...


 I came up with $33.59, and that was with everything but the liner at the correct (but lowest widely available) price. (because the liner is no where online, so I went with median price of pencil liners on drugstrore.com


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nickster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious, has anyone gotten the brow gel instead of the mascara?


I received the brow gel..haven't tested it out yet though..I'm still deciding if I want to trade it


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 11, 2012)

> Of course, I shopped around for the best value when it came to subscriptions.Â  While I don't try to retail/value/MSRP price out every item, I understand those that do.Â  You want to feel that you're getting your money's worth.Â  Use whatever calculation system you want, as long as you feel like Ipsy is a good value for your $.


 I agree. I don't completely disregard retail value, but personal value to me as an individual is far more important. Plus, if you like to trade and/or gift a lot, there is value (sometimes a lot) in items you won't use. I love trading, and I create beauty boxes out of my samples for my mom, my aunt, and my two closest friends. Some ladies feel: "Ugh, another mascara!" I feel: "Yay, another mascara!"


----------



## fayeX (Nov 11, 2012)

@gypsiemagic:

It's another girl who found nailtini at TJ. I only found essie, opi, borghese, barielle. Most are at half price.


----------



## yoru (Nov 11, 2012)

Can anyone post a swatch of the lip gloss and the eyeliner? Just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am sure I won't get my bag until 20th-ish so I am eager to see how they are.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone post a swatch of the lip gloss and the eyeliner? Just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am sure I won't get my bag until 20th-ish so I am eager to see how they are.


 Here is a swatch of the lip gloss and nail polish.  Not the best pics, but hopefully these can give you an idea.  I think I am gifting or will try to trade the eyeliner, so I didn't swatch that.  I love the color and the idea of the polish, just not sold completely yet..this is 2 coats.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice swatches! I'll be trying the polish over a nude color, for some bling lol.


----------



## yoru (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the swatch! I think the lip gloss is pretty sheer so it should work fine for me, I do not have a color that dark but I am willing to try.

The polish is interesting, but in the sneak peek they posted it looks more like a brown.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the swatch! I think the lip gloss is pretty sheer so it should work fine for me, I do not have a color that dark but I am willing to try.
> 
> The polish is interesting, but in the sneak peek they posted it looks more like a brown.


It did look brown in the sneak peek. I was looking forward to something different like that, but this looks like it'll be a decent layering polish. Might be a bit too soon to tell, but any thoughts on the wear and quality so far?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @gypsiemagic:
> 
> It's another girl who found nailtini at TJ. I only found essie, opi, borghese, barielle. Most are at half price.


 dang. I usually wait and make sizeable orders from online e-tailers, since the shipping is hefty if you are only getting one or two. they come out to be 3 bucks a pop. I have slowed my nail polish roll down like 5 notches, I have been working my way through my current stash. at a rate of two-three manicures per week, by my calculations I should need more nail polish in 143 years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

the tj maxx i usually visit is like 15 minutes outside of san francisco (and like 5 minutes from SFSU), so i'm sure they have the stuff, it just doesn't stay for very long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> dang. I usually wait and make sizeable orders from online e-tailers, since the shipping is hefty if you are only getting one or two. they come out to be 3 bucks a pop. I have slowed my nail polish roll down like 5 notches, I have been working my way through my current stash. at a rate of two-three manicures per week, by my calculations I should need more nail polish in 143 years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I never see more than one set when I'm in those type of stores..they do go pretty fast. I went into a TJ Maxx over the summer and bought several Philosophy 3 in 1s and other stuff by them and returned the next day to do  a quick exchange on something else...wouldn't you know, 20+ Philosophy items on the display all gone!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2012)

Ladies and gents, we added to our products reviews section an area where you can review your subscription services! Please review ONLY the subscription service as a whole instead of individual products sent out. If you would like to review the individual products please check out the main products reviews section!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/category/subscription-and-sampling-programs'&gt;https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/category/subscription-and-sampling-programs https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you cancel your membership right away?
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a pain to keep skipping but I'm always too busy to call when they're around.

When I used my promo it was shoes only. I saw some cute bags, but I don't think they were worth $40 in my mind, so i passed.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have slowed my nail polish roll down like 5 notches, I have been working my way through my current stash. at a rate of two-three manicures per week, by my calculations I should need more nail polish in 143 years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 mmmm you'll "need" it in 143 years but that won't be the next time you want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Though who are we kidding, do any of us "need" nail polish? clearly the answer is yes here)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah it's a pain to keep skipping but I'm always too busy to call when they're around.

When I used my promo it was shoes only. I saw some cute bags, but I don't think they were worth $40 in my mind, so i passed.
They were running a simutalneous promo $15 off the first purchase, so I got the bag for $25! I thought it was a steal. It's become my new everyday bag, and for $25 I don't feel bad about throwing it around a little XD; I'd read all the reviews carefully and sort by highest rated, and you'll definitely get a good steal from one of those. The one I got is superb quality


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 11, 2012)

Is the brow gel colored or clear? I have super light blond brows that I have to color in so i am hoping its colored!


----------



## fayeX (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is the brow gel colored or clear? I have super light blond brows that I have to color in so i am hoping its colored!


 Yes it's colored! It has four shades.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gifThough who are we kidding, do any of us "need" nail polish? clearly the answer is yes here)


 yes yes it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 11, 2012)

Yaaaay! That makes me excited : ). After lasts month amazing bag I signed up for a second bag this month. Like I need more makeup lol but its too good of a deal! So I am hoping that I get one of each (mascara and brow stuff). I usually hoard mascara, and I am super excited for the benefit, but I would love to try the brow gel since I don't have one. I use a really light shadow to color my brows in.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 11, 2012)

Is the shade they send out totally random, or do they seem to go by peoples' beauty profiles? I have dark hair so something opaque and blonde would make me look crazy lol



> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes it's colored! It has four shades.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the shade they send out totally random, or do they seem to go by peoples' beauty profiles? I have dark hair so something opaque and blonde would make me look crazy lol


 I think they're just sending out the clear gel.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> dang. I usually wait and make sizeable orders from online e-tailers, since the shipping is hefty if you are only getting one or two. they come out to be 3 bucks a pop. I have slowed my nail polish roll down like 5 notches, I have been working my way through my current stash. at a rate of two-three manicures per week, by my calculations I should need more nail polish in 143 years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Are you talking about the one in westlake? That one is like 5 mins away from my house, and yet I never go there.. I actually like marshalls in colma better


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mmmm you'll "need" it in 143 years but that won't be the next time you want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Though who are we kidding, do any of us "need" nail polish? clearly the answer is yes here)
> 
> They were running a simutalneous promo $15 off the first purchase, so I got the bag for $25! I thought it was a steal. It's become my new everyday bag, and for $25 I don't feel bad about throwing it around a little XD; I'd read all the reviews carefully and sort by highest rated, and you'll definitely get a good steal from one of those. The one I got is superb quality


 which bag do u have


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yaaaay! That makes me excited : ). After lasts month amazing bag I signed up for a second bag this month. Like I need more makeup lol but its too good of a deal! So I am hoping that I get one of each (mascara and brow stuff). I usually hoard mascara, and I am super excited for the benefit, but I would love to try the brow gel since I don't have one. I use a really light shadow to color my brows in.


 You'll be getting either the mascara OR the brow gel, not both. I got the mascara, I've heard of other people getting the brow gel, so far, only in the clear color (I'm guessing so they don't have to worry about sending the right shade out to thousands of people!).  I've also heard of a few people getting the brown liner instead of the black, probably if you put in that you have light skin and hair? Other than that, it's all the shades shown in the sneak peeks.  I haven't heard of anyone getting different lipgloss, nail polish, or eyeshadow colors.

Hope you get your bag soon!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 12, 2012)

I understand its one or the other... i have two bags coming from them so what I meant is that hopefully in one bag i get the mascara and in the other bag it would be great to get the brow gel : )


----------



## freddygirl (Nov 12, 2012)

Got my bag on Saturday. Yay!!! No shipping email - it just showed up. I was afraid I wouldn't love the lip gloss since it looked so dark and I am so fair skinned, but because it's pretty sheer, it looks really fab on me. WIN.

I love, love, love the mascara. I've been trying to master the art of fake lashes (so far its a complete fail) but I may not need to since this mascara makes my lashes look amazing. Big WIN.

I wasn't really excited about the nail polish since I get a shellac manicure in a salon every two weeks, but I tried it out as a layer on top of my current deep burgundy on an "accent nail" and it really looks awesome since it lets the base color shine through. It's a win for me.

The eyeshadow is a bit dark for me to use as shadow (even for the crease), but it works quite well as an eyeliner. Win.

The only item in the bag that is meh for me is the brown eyeliner. On me it looks a little too red-toned which makes my eyes look just a little bloodshot.

All in all, this being my first bag, I am quite happy and if every month is like this, I can see myself being a happy camper for quite a long time to come.

I won't get all hung up on retail value vs. discounted value, etc. To me, seeing as how even one good drugstore cosmetic item costs around $10 anyway, if I like and use the products I receive, then the value is there for me.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the shade they send out totally random, or do they seem to go by peoples' beauty profiles? I have dark hair so something opaque and blonde would make me look crazy lol


 


> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they're just sending out the clear gel.


Mine was clear..I think that would be the safest route to go instead of trying to match profiles..


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the swatch! I think the lip gloss is pretty sheer so it should work fine for me, I do not have a color that dark but I am willing to try.
> 
> The polish is interesting, but in the sneak peek they posted it looks more like a brown.


 


> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nice swatches! I'll be trying the polish over a nude color, for some bling lol.


Glad it helped!  I think the color is pretty sheer and build-able if you want it to be.  I thought the polish was a little more brown as well, but upon closer inspection, it's a lot of gold and some pinkish undertones IMO..I can't wait to try it layer over another color!  A little chipping in 24 hours, but I have mommy hands to a 9 month old..they are always submerged in water so I'm not a great judge lol.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which bag do u have


I have the Tour de Force in brown: http://www.justfab.com/index.cfm?action=shop.viewproduct&amp;master_product_id=190972

I have pictures up at my blog under the JustFab tag and on some thread in the forum... can't find it too lazylol


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the Tour de Force in brown: http://www.justfab.com/index.cfm?action=shop.viewproduct&amp;master_product_id=190972
> ...


 Thanks! I was actually looking at that bag.  I usually like a black bag but that black bag looks like a little different texture than the tan..


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 12, 2012)

Just posted on Ipsy's Facebook:

Get ready for some more pink in your life! We started shipping Glam Bags late last week and will continue shipping this week. We will start sending tracking numbers later today, and will send more emails throughout this week as we continue to ship bags. The Glam Room will be updated with November's products later today, so make sure you check out ipsy.com. Can't wait to see all of your Looks and photos!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just got my tracking. It's expected to be here by the 15th for me, but usually I get pretty lucky with mail.

Also, the glam room ate ipsy.com has updated. LOL it looks like the only customisation this month is whether black or brown liner look good on you or you need mascara or brow gel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They put up this offer for theBalm though: http://thebalm.com/IPSY50/ That's actually a pretty good price. It's too bad I kind of dislike matte eyeshadows. I'm still willing to give this a go since it's in my bag

Also I reject Meet Matt(e) on the grounds it doesn't have my favourite Matt: Matt Bomer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just got my tracking email and it was supposed to be here on the 15th but looks like ill be getting it tomorrow since its already in town. So happy i'll get it along with my birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 12, 2012)

Just got my email, I'm super excited, this will b my first bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it says I'll get it on the 15th too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my tracking. It's expected to be here by the 15th for me, but usually I get pretty lucky with mail.
> 
> ...


 I really wish I needed eyeshadow because that is a GREAT code for the matte palette!

I agree there really should be a  Matt Bomer! Yummy!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2012)

Yay, tracking!  Mine has no update after the 9th, and it's supposed to arrive on the 15th, although I'm not too antsy about it because I feel like crap (I'm on day six of a nasty cold), so I can't dredge up much real enthusiasm about anything right now aside from convincing myself that I *will* be over this ick before my package arrives.

Now I'm curious about something else:  I see a note on the lipgloss page that this isn't going to the Canadians.  Even though I'm not Canadian, I wonder (a) why not (the Canadian version of the FDA hasn't approved this for sale/distribution in Canada, maybe?) and ( B) what they're sending in its place.  (In related news, man, I miss the days when I could wake up at 6am on a random Saturday once a month or so and just spontaneously go to BC for the day -- and stock up on my beloved Pears shampoo that doesn't seem to be made any more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least there's a Lush in my town now.  Customs never believed me when I said I spent my $150 duty-free allowance on soap and shampoo -- until they searched my car and found my new collection of bath bombs and lotion bars.  I probably had the best-smelling car they encountered back then!)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you talking about the one in westlake? That one is like 5 mins away from my house, and yet I never go there.. I actually like marshalls in colma better


 indeed! there is one in the town where i grew up in the east bay, but its not my primary store anymore, so this one is literally 5 minutes away from my boyfriend's townhouse off of john daly blvd. it's so full of what i am assuming are internet resellers its pretty much picked through all the time. I think there is one over here in Berkeley, but I tend to stay away from certain areas, and if I remember correctly its not in the greatest part of town.

I love going home because our tj maxx and home goods are right next door to eachother and the pickings aren't as slim  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chichichobits (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll probably get it tomorrow since it's already in the area with a projected date of the 15th lol


----------



## Nickster (Nov 12, 2012)

okie dokes is it clear or colored


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 12, 2012)

I received my tracking as well today, looks like it should be here tomorrow...fingers crossed for the mascara!!!!


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yay! Got my tracking as well, and should be here tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 12, 2012)

Just checked my tracking email that I got today, and my box arrived in town this afternoon!  Not sure who's going to have a better mail day tomorrow, me with my ipsy or MrMeow with his silly video game. 




  I'm really hoping I get the mascara since the gel is clear.  My eyebrows are virtually non-existent, so clear gel would do nothing for me.  Oh well, I'm sure I could find someone to use it if I get it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 12, 2012)

just noticed mine was received at the local post office today too! yay getting it tomorrow! hope I get mascara, my eyebrows are pretty dark and stay in place so I don't think I need anything for em


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 12, 2012)

It appears that I will recieve my Ipsy bag tomorrow too!  I'm pretty excited for this one.  Its not often that I get an eyeshadow from one of my beauty subs, and I've never rec'd a powder shadow, which is my favorite type. 

I had been thinking of purchasing The Balm's Meet Matte Palette, and now I'm glad I waited.  The 50% off Ipsy discount is a great deal!


----------



## amandah (Nov 12, 2012)

> It appears that I will recieve my Ipsy bag tomorrow too!Â  I'm pretty excited for this one.Â  Its not often that I get an eyeshadow from one of my beauty subs, and I've never rec'd a powder shadow, which is my favorite type.Â  I had been thinking of purchasing The Balm's Meet Matte Palette, and now I'm glad I waited.Â  The 50% off Ipsy discount is a great deal!Â


 What is the 50% off you speak of?. For thebalm's website, on anything or just the eyeshadow palettes?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 12, 2012)

Isn't it one of those grow serum thingies? I have been using one from my Discover with Marta sub and I think it is working. I actually get sorta confused by the extra eyebrow goin' on every morning. I am not sure if that is a good thing



> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my tracking email that I got today, and my box arrived in town this afternoon!  Not sure who's going to have a better mail day tomorrow, me with my ipsy or MrMeow with his silly video game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the 50% off you speak of?. For thebalm's website, on anything or just the eyeshadow palettes?


I want to know too. I've been eyeballing this palette and would have to pick it up for 50% off.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's the info given on ipsy's glam room product page.





Looks like it's just the Meet Matt(e) palette.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 12, 2012)

Aww crap. Must not buy another matte shadow palette. Must not buy another matte shadow palette.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh fudge.... really 50% off?! No...!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh man. I bought it! LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

Odd, I'm getting this:



> Not Found The requested URL /ipsy50 was not found on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
> 
> Apache/2.0.46 (Red Hat) FrontPage/5.0.2.2634 mod_ssl/2.0.46 OpenSSL/0.9.7a Server at thebalm.com Port 80


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Odd, I'm getting this:


 It works if you capitalize IPSY

https://www.thebalm.com/IPSY50/


----------



## fayeX (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't it one of those grow serum thingies? I have been using one from my *Discover with Marta *sub and I think it is working. I actually get sorta confused by the extra eyebrow goin' on every morning. I am not sure if that is a good thing


 WoW! I didn't realize Marta has her own sub service. Sounds exciting!

But can anti-aging products show results within several days, even a few weeks? Sampling anti-aging seems meaningless...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 13, 2012)

Actually, I find that changing up skincare every few weeks does wonders


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a feeling I will be getting the mascara since I am getting the mascara in my birchbox and I have a zillion mascaras waiting to be used for some reason.  I blame it on all the extra goodies that are in the holiday palettes and sets I've purchased.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess I'll just have a 6 month supply of mascara. 

Question: If you don't open a mascara, how long is it good before you have to use it?  I know you should discard after about 3 months of usage, but do they dry up after a few months if not opened yet?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling I will be getting the mascara since I am getting the mascara in my birchbox and I have a zillion mascaras waiting to be used for some reason.  I blame it on all the extra goodies that are in the holiday palettes and sets I've purchased.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess I'll just have a 6 month supply of mascara.
> 
> Question: If you don't open a mascara, how long is it good before you have to use it?  I know you should discard after about 3 months of usage, but do they dry up after a few months if not opened yet?


 The clock doesn't start ticking until you break the seal, according to one of the makeup artists I know


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The clock doesn't start ticking until you break the seal, according to one of the makeup artists I know


Thanks!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't it one of those grow serum thingies? I have been using one from my Discover with Marta sub and I think it is working. I actually get sorta confused by the extra eyebrow goin' on every morning. I am not sure if that is a good thing


ohhhh. Do you know the brand of this miracle brow grower??????


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 13, 2012)

Got both my ipsy bags today (yay!) got the mascara in one and the brow gel in another so I'm happy. Rest of the duplicates are gonna be gifted.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 13, 2012)

Yo!  Michelle posted this on her youtube: a glimpse at the Ipsy headquarters:

 
Don't watch if you don't want potential spoilers for future months. I counted like five new things.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 13, 2012)

Just picked up my Ipsy bag from the post.   I really like every item this month. 

The bag itself is good quality, and I like the brown shade.  I rec'd the eyebrow gel, and the Starlet eye pencil in brown. I love the berry shade of the gloss and the eyeshadow shade as well!  I'm undecided about the nail polish.  It may go to my neice or I may keep it.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 13, 2012)

I just tried the gloss on, and I love the berry shade.  It's sheer, but provides some color too.  All the other glosses I have recieved in my beauty boxes have been lighter pink or champagne shades, so this is a nice change. 

It may be my lighting, but the eyeshadow looks almost like a deep plum or eggplant to me.  I really like it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2012)

I should be getting my bag in the mail today!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried the gloss on, and I love the berry shade.  It's sheer, but provides some color too.  All the other glosses I have recieved in my beauty boxes have been lighter pink or champagne shades, so this is a nice change.
> 
> It may be my lighting, but the eyeshadow looks almost like a deep plum or eggplant to me.  I really like it!


 Is the gloss sparkly or sticky?


----------



## gingerjenny (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't think the gloss is sticky or sparkly. its sheer and I really love the color and smell of it. I got the color Dare devil. I love it!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yo!  Michelle posted this on her youtube: a glimpse at the Ipsy headquarters:


 

Hah!  I saw a MuT forum post from Fairest about the chevron bags on their pin-up board!


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't gotten my tracking yet =( ? Location: San Francisco

Have everyone received a tracking number?


----------



## sunnysideup05 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster. LOL! So I got the eyebrow gel and I have no use for it! Can someone clue me in on how to do a trade, this is the first time I didn't like something in my bag!!


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 13, 2012)

darn... I received the eyebrow gel instead of the mascara. 




...oh well... I love everything else!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 13, 2012)

I got my tracking # yesterday, but the bag arrived today.

My contents including the names of the colors &amp; descriptions:

Nailtini in Millionaire, an unusual mix of a rosegold glitter with gold &amp; blue-green bar glitter in a clear base.

The Balm's Meet Matte eyeshadow in Matt Batali, a matte deep purple-charcoal.

Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie lip gloss in Dare Devil, a semi-sheer pearly finish plummy bordeaux in tube, more of a berry when swatched.

Starlet Cosmetics eye pencil in Chocolate, a warm reddish brown.

Chella eyebrow defining gel in clear.
I think outside of brown or black for one of the items, it's my guess that these are all the same colors?  Any other variations for colors that you know of?


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the gloss sparkly or sticky?


 It  IS sticky in my opinion... I did the hair test, and it did get stuck! However, it isn't at all goopy which is a plus. Also, it looks a little sparkly when it's in the tube, but once it goes on it's just kind of a sheen.. On my lips it gave a nice sheen but not necessarily *shimmer* or sparkle. Hard to explain lol. I DO like the gloss itself, I'm not bananas for the shade, but I'll have to wear it only if my crazy long hair is up.


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Nov 13, 2012)

On the ipsy show room, the brow gel image is lighter than the mascara. Does that mean I'll be getting the mascara instead of the gel?


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope my bag comes today. I also ordered another one but that one probably won't ship for a few days.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ColorMeLucky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the ipsy show room, the brow gel image is lighter than the mascara. Does that mean I'll be getting the mascara instead of the gel?


No it just means the gel we're getting is clear while the case for the mascara is dark. There's no difference in actual opacity, just the physical picture.

I think we already established last month there's no way to tell what you're getting by just looking at the glam room.

For people who got the brow gel -- can you let us know what size it is? I know the mascara is a mini already, but I'm curious what the sizing for the brow gel is.


----------



## sunnysideup05 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No it just means the gel we're getting is clear while the case for the mascara is dark. There's no difference in actual opacity, just the physical picture.
> ...


the brow gel is 3.5 ml or .12 fl oz


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No it just means the gel we're getting is clear while the case for the mascara is dark. There's no difference in actual opacity, just the physical picture.
> ...


 3.5 mL... I'm not sure on this but it seems to be the size of the balm mascara we got from ipsy last month.. Maybe even a little smaller ?


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Nov 13, 2012)

The brow gel is 3.5ml.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 13, 2012)

I wish that the Glam Room would tell us which or item we were getting. I really hope I get the mascara since that's why I re-signed up for Ipsy!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 13, 2012)

For those of you who have slight hoarding tendencies like me and don't have the will power / heart to give away ANY sub items even if you dislike the color, etc... I just found this old NYX tube from an old MyGlam (not sure which month). It was never used and I tried the Moxie Daredevil over it and it looks great since they are similar colors. Try it out if you still have it, especially for those of you concerned that the gloss might be too sheer. Color of the NYX is 606 Saturn


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who have slight hoarding tendencies like me and don't have the will power / heart to give away ANY sub items even if you dislike the color, etc... I just found this old NYX tube from an old MyGlam (not sure which month). It was never used and I tried the Moxie Daredevil over it and it looks great since they are similar colors. Try it out if you still have it, especially for those of you concerned that the gloss might be too sheer. Color of the NYX is 606 Saturn


 The lipsticks went out in the June 2012 bag.


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who have slight hoarding tendencies like me and don't have the will power / heart to give away ANY sub items even if you dislike the color, etc... I just found this old NYX tube from an old MyGlam (not sure which month). It was never used and I tried the Moxie Daredevil over it and it looks great since they are similar colors. Try it out if you still have it, especially for those of you concerned that the gloss might be too sheer. Color of the NYX is 606 Saturn


      Great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ColorMeLucky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten my tracking yet =( ? Location: San Francisco
> 
> Have everyone received a tracking number?


 I got my tracking...I'm in the north bay.  Says it should be here the 15th but it landed in San Leandro early this morning.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my tracking...I'm in the north bay.  Says it should be here the 15th but it landed in San Leandro early this morning.


 Mine too! Im expecting them to come tomorrow but we will see....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yo!  Michelle posted this on her youtube: a glimpse at the Ipsy headquarters:


 This video was so cool, thanks for sharing! And I totally laughed when I saw her wandering thru the airport with those things on her eyes.  I liked seeing the headquarters, though!  It was really nice to be able to put faces with the ppl behind facebook and emails.

In other news, I cannot stop wearing this mascara... it's awesome!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 13, 2012)

I spy Josie maran argan oil, nyx pigments, pacifica body lotion/rollerball, more urban decay samples, nyx blushes?, big sexy hair dry shampoo and some more stuff. How about you?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

​ 
I love this video. I really do. It was so nice seeing everyone from Ipsy again. Love the product wall, which wasn't there in March, the layout of the desks in the office changed and there seems to be so many new faces. I remember a few were missing from the meeting in March so I'm guessing those are the folks that weren't at the March meeting. And I'm so raiding their closet in the war room! LOL

I spy many products that haven't been sent out and are possibly future products to be sent out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 13, 2012)

Yay I got my stuff today! and got exactly what I wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

bareMinerals - Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss in Dare Devil 2.25ml/0.07 fl oz.

Starlet cosmetics- Intense Eyeliner in Black 1.5g/0.05 oz
Nailtini - Nail Lacquer in Millionaire 15 ml/.5 fl oz
Benefit - They're Real! in Black 3.0g/0.1 oz
the Balm - Meet Matt(e) in Matt Batali .9g/ 0.03oz
I'm super happy with everything I got! I love the lipgloss, it's sheer, but my lips are already very pigmented so even a little bit of color makes them pop a lot! I loved this glam bag and hope december will be as good if not better!


----------



## amandah (Nov 13, 2012)

I got my bag today, got the brow gel, but it was practically empty. The top was loose &amp; crooked so i think it dried out a bit.


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just got my bag..happy with the contents inside...the bag is garbage though...zipper was so hard to close and is now stuck halfway.


----------



## lunadust (Nov 13, 2012)

Should have gotten mine today but it was "missent" to a post office an hour or so from me lol. oops.


----------



## juk723 (Nov 13, 2012)

I received my bag 1 and it included the Brow gel. Bag weight was 0.3430.

I have a 2nd bag due tomorrow which weighs 0.3534 and I"m hoping it has the Benefit They're Real mascara b/c this was the only reason why I opened up a 2nd bag but I don't know.......wishing.....


----------



## diana16 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just my luck, I got the brow gel.

It sucks cause I don't even do my eyebrows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Max88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Got my bag today and of course I got the brow gel. Anyone interested in trading their Benefit masacara for any other item that came with this month's bag? I also have a few things on my trade list. Thanks!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 13, 2012)

I ordered an extra Ipsy bag this month to get both "or" products and luckily I got one of each! So happy. The remaining duplicates will go to my sister and Mom.

Anyway, I do not like the lip gloss. It's too sticky and it smells like rum.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 13, 2012)

Annnnd I just opened my eyebrow gel and I can't get any on the brush. It's either empty or dried out. I checked on their Facebook and saw someone with the same issue.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone who got the benefit mascara, do you mind posting the weight of your bag? I feel like the weight difference would be small, but im just curious.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 13, 2012)

mine's 0.3560 lbs and I got the mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 13, 2012)

Edit: Just kidding.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine's 0.3560 lbs and I got the mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That was my weight too so I'm hoping for the mascara!


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered an extra Ipsy bag this month to get both "or" products and luckily I got one of each! So happy. The remaining duplicates will go to my sister and Mom.
> 
> Anyway, I do not like the lip gloss. It's too sticky and it smells like rum.


 Man, I really wanted that mascara!!!! My daughter like the eyebrow gel, so I'm happy. lol


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 13, 2012)

AH HA! The benefit sample is indeed the .1oz, smaller than sephora sample for sale. I am quite proud of my sleuthing abilities.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Nov 13, 2012)

The weight of my bag is 0.3926. Hoping it's the mascara!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 13, 2012)

I had two bags and got one of each - eyebrow gel = 0.3420, mascara = 0.3606.

*Also the mascara comes in a box and the eyebrow gel doesn't, so that gives it more weight.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 13, 2012)

For those of you with the brow gel, how is it? I've never had a product like that before and wouldn't mind getting one. I'm just very excited for my Ipsy bag!


----------



## mellee (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you with the brow gel, how is it? I've never had a product like that before and wouldn't mind getting one. I'm just very excited for my Ipsy bag!


I can't tell if there's anything at a getting on the brush when I put the wand in.  Thinking it's empty...


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered an extra Ipsy bag this month to get both "or" products and luckily I got one of each! So happy. The remaining duplicates will go to my sister and Mom.
> 
> Anyway, I do not like the lip gloss. It's too sticky and *it smells like rum.*


 I haven't tried the lip gloss, but based on that statement, I'm going to love it.


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Got my bag today as well!  I got the eyeliner in black and the brow gel.  I'm totally fine with the gel; I've never used a product like this before, so I'm looking forward to testing it out! Mine also doesn't seem empty like some of you other ladies, so looks like I lucked out there.

Also - I'm loving the gloss! The color/sheerness is perfect for me.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had two bags and got one of each - eyebrow gel = 0.3420, mascara = 0.3606.
> 
> *Also the mascara comes in a box and the eyebrow gel doesn't, so that gives it more weight.


I hope I get one of both too, one weight shows 0.3528 and one shows 0.3418. I'd really like to try both. Is there only one lipgloss color?


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered an extra Ipsy bag this month to get both "or" products and luckily I got one of each! So happy. The remaining duplicates will go to my sister and Mom.
> 
> Anyway, I do not like the lip gloss. It's too sticky and it smells like rum.


 Haha, I was trying to place the smell of the gloss! You're absolutely right. probably why I love the scent so much - I'm definitely a rum girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 13, 2012)

Wahhhh I loved being like 15 minutes from where they shipped the bags. Alas more waiting, not set to arrive today. I hope for the brow gel! I have been using 5 coats of 5 different mascaras in the hopes of getting through them a little faster, as I still have a dozen or so to get through, yet I haven't owned a brow gel in years! I am getting a full size mascara in my birchbox so seriously hoping for the brow gel.. This is such an excellent month for boxes! I am enthused about every box! I am going to attempt to make Christmas crackers this year and put in little unused samples and some other girly bits. And make bath bombs and put together cute little gifts for all my girl cousins and my aunts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried the lip gloss, but based on that statement, I'm going to love it.


 Me too...Mmmm Rum!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had two bags and got one of each - eyebrow gel = 0.3420, mascara = 0.3606.
> 
> *Also the mascara comes in a box and the eyebrow gel doesn't, so that gives it more weight.


 


> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine's 0.3560 lbs and I got the mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 HMMM... One of my bags weighs .3596 and the other weighs.3460, So im thinking im getting one of each? I really hope not. I dont ever see myself using the brow gel. so.......


----------



## CRB882 (Nov 13, 2012)

I got my bag today and I was first disappointed to get the eyebrow gel instead of the mascara, and then I found out the gel was empty. I e-mailed Ipsy via their website and got a response within 2 minutes that they will send a replacement. Really wanted the mascara, hopefully I can find someone to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 13, 2012)

Darn it, I got the brow gel instead of the mascara....but I'm happy the eye liner I received is brown (chocolate) because I've noticed that black can look too harsh on me.  For any of you that have used a brow gel, do you use it as the last step...after you apply a brow pencil just to lock your brows in place?  hmm, I think I am going to have to try this stuff out....


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 13, 2012)

All right, I have a .34 weight, come on brow gel, come on brow gel! Otherwise I will be forced to buy the mini Anastasia brow gel from sephora.


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today and I was first disappointed to get the eyebrow gel instead of the mascara, and then I found out the gel was empty. I e-mailed Ipsy via their website and got a response within 2 minutes that they will send a replacement. Really wanted the mascara, hopefully I can find someone to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just saw your post after posting myself on the brow gel....I think I better go make sure it's not empty!  Sounds like they took care of it for you and quickly too.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All right, I have a .34 weight, come on brow gel, come on brow gel!
> 
> Otherwise I will be forced to buy the mini Anastasia brow gel from sephora.


 If I get the gel and you get the mascara, would you like to trade?


----------



## fayeX (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​
> I love this video. I really do. It was so nice seeing everyone from Ipsy again. Love the product wall, which wasn't there in March, the layout of the desks in the office changed and there seems to be so many new faces. I remember a few were missing from the meeting in March so I'm guessing those are the folks that weren't at the March meeting. And I'm so raiding their closet in the war room! LOL
> ...


 YeahYeahYeah, the video is so inspiring. Mychelle sets a dream for many girls.

BTW, I'm wondering who shot the video.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Annnnd I just opened my eyebrow gel and I can't get any on the brush. It's either empty or dried out. I checked on their Facebook and saw someone with the same issue.


 REALLY??? 

Is there any exp date on the tube?


----------



## mermuse (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't think that my gel is empty so much that it's nearly impossible to tell if anything's getting on the brush.  It seems like the stopper wipes off most of it.


----------



## CRB882 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> REALLY???
> 
> Is there any exp date on the tube?


I don't see one.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think that my gel is empty so much that it's nearly impossible to tell if anything's getting on the brush.  It seems like the stopper wipes off most of it.


 It doesn't feel dry. Mine mostly feels wet and that the stopper is what's getting most of it off. I guess that's okay though since my brows are pretty dark already and there's really no need for them to look super intense.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2012)

Boo I got Starlet in black. I'm not surprised though--but all my eyeliners are black because I look best in them so I wanted something different to try.

I'm totally annoyed by the tagline "the total absence of light." Actually, no, objects appear black because of the absorption of light. That's why my hair is so freakin' hot in the summer because it just absorbs all the freaking heat ever. )&lt; A total absence of light is a void. Or a black hole. /offended by inaccurate science


----------



## LuLu6781 (Nov 13, 2012)

Received my bag today and no mascara for me either. My brow gel does work. We all received the same gloss correct? 



 I remember seeing the dare devil pic.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LuLu6781* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So far it seems everyone is getting Dare Devil. Hoping for variety though!


----------



## amandah (Nov 13, 2012)

> All right, I have a .34 weight, come on brow gel, come on brow gel! Otherwise I will be forced to buy the mini Anastasia brow gel from sephora.


 I will gladly send you my brow gels (they're supposed to be sending a second one for me)


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 13, 2012)

The nail polish is really pretty on! Looks a little strange in the bottle. I would suggest a couple clear top coats to get rid of the roughness it creates.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 13, 2012)

If the bag weights hold true I am getting a brow gel.  Booo 



  I reeeally wanted a Benefit They're real.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Nov 13, 2012)

My bag is .37 so if the bag thing hold true I'm getting the Benefit Mascara!!!  EEEK!  I'll find out tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So far it seems everyone is getting Dare Devil. Hoping for variety though!


 They show all the colour variations if you click on the item in the glam room. For example, the eyeliner had the black and brown at the bottom: http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-h97wf8e9ydf78eu/Starlet/Intense_Eyeliner The mirenesse lipgloss had all the variations we were sent here: http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-h7w4ianifrfy7we/Mirenesse/Lip_Bomb_Glossy_Lacquer_Stain The Coastal Scents quads had one picture with all the variations: http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-h7uytx44kspc4te/Coastal_Scents/Eye_Shadow

The Moxie lipgloss only has that one dare devil colour listed, so you can be pretty certain it's the only one they're sending out.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 13, 2012)

A little help here ladies...

I love that I got the mascara, it doesn't run or flake off like most mascaras I've tried, but....

How do you get this stuff OFF??   My previous craptastic mascaras usually flaked off/magically vanished throughout the day, so I've never really had this problem before.  I have very sensitive eyes &amp; I wear contacts, so I'd really value recommendations of a good eye makeup remover.

Thanks!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 13, 2012)

i got the brow gel today. booooooooooooooo


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little help here ladies...
> 
> ...


 The Lancome bi-facil remover they're giving out in the Sephora ITKIT #2 has supposedly gotten rave reviews: http://www.sephora.com/itkit (If you get that bag you get another "good" mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) The sephora brand one they've sent out as a replacement for some of the Lancome ones is what I use and I really like that too: http://www.sephora.com/waterproof-eye-makeup-remover-P276319?skuId=1258284 I wouldn't say I have sensitive eyes, but I do have incredibly sensitive skin, and it's been nothing but gentle to the skin around my eyes. One of my friends says she uses the Target brand and it's just a good as a pricey brand, lol. I used it once and I was like "well...I guess."

Why not.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Lancome bi-facil remover they're giving out in the Sephora ITKIT #2 has supposedly gotten rave reviews: http://www.sephora.com/itkit (If you get that bag you get another "good" mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) The sephora brand one they've sent out as a replacement for some of the Lancome ones is what I use and I really like that too: http://www.sephora.com/waterproof-eye-makeup-remover-P276319?skuId=1258284 I wouldn't say I have sensitive eyes, but I do have incredibly sensitive skin, and it's been nothing but gentle to the skin around my eyes. One of my friends says she uses the Target brand and it's just a good as a pricey brand, lol. I used it once and I was like "well...I guess."
> 
> Why not.


 I love the Sephora brand eye makeup remover. That Target brand one is garbage. It leaves a really nasty, oily film, and it makes my eyes burn after using it. I don't want to throw it away because I still have most of the bottle left, but I think I'll just have to cut my losses.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 13, 2012)

Both my boxes are coming up .3464 and .3470...two brow gels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourcat (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, this is my first post after lurking for a while.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the brow gel and it was empty too. Boo! But I did email CS and they got right back to me, promising to send a replacement. I'm glad because I was looking forward to trying out the brow gel on my unruly brows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really like the lip gloss and eyeshadow, the nail polish is fun, and the eyeliner is eh. But overall pretty pleased with this month.


----------



## Nickster (Nov 13, 2012)

I got the black liner today in my bag anyone want to trade for unused brown?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the Sephora brand eye makeup remover. That Target brand one is garbage. It leaves a really nasty, oily film, and it makes my eyes burn after using it. I don't want to throw it away because I still have most of the bottle left, but I think I'll just have to cut my losses.


 I agree! I definitely will be buying another when I'm done with  my current one and the Lancome sampler. The Lancome one is $27!! The Sephora one is only $9.50. Alternatively, I can just try making my own with olive oil lol


----------



## CRB882 (Nov 13, 2012)

Is the lip gloss applicator supposed to be on a weird angle?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Lancome bi-facil remover they're giving out in the Sephora ITKIT #2 has supposedly gotten rave reviews: http://www.sephora.com/itkit (If you get that bag you get another "good" mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) The sephora brand one they've sent out as a replacement for some of the Lancome ones is what I use and I really like that too: http://www.sephora.com/waterproof-eye-makeup-remover-P276319?skuId=1258284 I wouldn't say I have sensitive eyes, but I do have incredibly sensitive skin, and it's been nothing but gentle to the skin around my eyes. One of my friends says she uses the Target brand and it's just a good as a pricey brand, lol. I used it once and I was like "well...I guess."
> 
> Why not.


 Thanks! Now I just have to pick out $25 at Sephora (muahahaha!!) maybe I'll get a Christmas gift for the hubby... then he can't complain about me spending the $!!!


----------



## Nickster (Nov 13, 2012)

Or does anyone want to swap unused brow gel for my unused black eyeliner


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the lip gloss applicator supposed to be on a weird angle?


Yes. I think it's called a doe foot applicator. Either way I am so madly in love with this lip gloss. The color is PERFECTION!!! I think I got Dare Devil. I didn't notice a smell.

Also I got the brow gel and was disappointed at first,  but I used it and my brows did look better. I think it appears the bottle is empty because it doesn't come out gobbed on. I had to rub it on my hand to see if anything came off and it did I just couldn't see it because it's clear. Overall I absolutely ADORE this bag. That video posted up thread made me so happy to be an ipsy subscriber! Their headquarters is gorgeous and everyone seems to be on the same page. I'm very hopeful for some great bags in the future!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 13, 2012)

So, from the Follow me around video.. 

Urban Decay Naked Skin Beauty Balm? There is nothing about this product anywhere on the internets


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, from the Follow me around video..
> 
> Urban Decay Naked Skin Beauty Balm? There is nothing about this product anywhere on the internets


 That's because it's not set to be released for a few more weeks.


Side note: I decided to check my tracking as well as my daughters. Here's our tracking info:


My box: 0.3388 
Eldest daughter's: 0.3364

Middle daughter's: 0.3440

Youngest daughter's: 0.3370


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 13, 2012)

I received the They're Real and my shipping weight was 0.3552 I was happy to receive the brown liner, but I kinda think it sucks. It has no pigment and wipes right off on me. I will use it for smokey looks but it's not deep enough in my opinion.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2012)

my glam bag! i'm glad i got the brow gel because i'm getting a full size mascara in my birchbox and i won full size hour glass cosmetics film noir mascara from allure's september giveaway that they just now emailed me about.

also kind of disappointed that the eyeliner i got is black, i was kind of hoping for brown since i don't have any brown eyeliners.

i'm not sure if i know how to use the brow gel though? i touched the brush but it didn't seem like there was a lot of product on it? i might have to do some research on it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's because it's not set to be released for a few more weeks.


 Figured as much. Another Urban Decay product launch foiled by social media. 

I finally figured out what polish that millionaire one reminds me of, its the OPI x Nicki Minaj color Save Me

( I love this entire collection and Nicki so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) 

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/01/opi-nicki-minaj-collection-swatches.html


----------



## xHaleyMichelle (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi!I received the brow gel and would LOVE to have the mascara. Please message me for a trade!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo I got Starlet in black. I'm not surprised though--but all my eyeliners are black because I look best in them so I wanted something different to try.
> 
> I'm totally annoyed by the tagline "the total absence of light." Actually, no, objects appear black because of the absorption of light. That's why my hair is so freakin' hot in the summer because it just absorbs all the freaking heat ever. )&lt; A total absence of light is a void. Or a black hole. /offended by inaccurate science


 bahahah i noticed that too (and i also have black hair) i'm just going to pretend it means absence of light color


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my glam bag! i'm glad i got the brow gel because i'm getting a full size mascara in my birchbox and i won full size hour glass cosmetics film noir mascara from allure's september giveaway that they just now emailed me about.
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 13, 2012)

My bag weight is .3542. Since no one with a gel has gotten above .34whatever, I'm hoping I get the mascara. I didn't really want it at first, but I have zero use for the brow gel. At least a mascara I can eventually use.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 13, 2012)

I noticed I didn't post pics of my bag ^^  cuz I just opened it and posted right away here are some pics and a pic of me wearing the liner, They're Real, Bare Minerals Lip gloss and Nailtini nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> didn't use the eye shadow yet cuz I just go the UD Mariposa palette and haven't tried all the colors out yet ^^ sorry about the light 





Nailtini Millionaire over Essie's Sexy Divide.












I wish the eyeliner was more pigmented, I had to apply it several times for it to show, that's as much as I got


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Nov 13, 2012)

I got my bag today, YAY! I got the Nailtini in Millionaire, the Matte Batali eyeshadow and the Moxie lipgloss in Dare Devil which I think is what everyone got with those. I got the chocolate brown eyeliner and the Benefit mascara. Definitely a dream bag for me, YAY!!!!!!!! I couldn't be happier and once again, Ipsy has put  me on cloud 9


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 13, 2012)

I got my Ipsy bag when I got home from work tonight. 

I like the gloss and eyeshadow a ton.  I was actually looking forward to the eyebrow gel as it is something I have not tried before.  It was the first thing I opened and went to go use.  However, the thing was bone dry - I even went in and out of it and swished it around the tube and I got nothing out.  I sent an e-mail just letting them know.  I don't expect anything back - but maybe they can forward the info to the company - perhaps it is a factory glitch?




and now for something completely different....

I am not sure about the nail polish - part of me wants to try it and another part wants to gift it over.  In my current lighting condition it looks more gold then rose-gold.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## alterkate (Nov 13, 2012)

My thick eyebrows would look painted on my face if I used brow gel! Would anyone like to trade? I would take pretty much anything else unused (even from last month's box or another service), as I already have a sample of the Benefit mascara from my last in-store Benefit purchase. PM me an offer!


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Nov 13, 2012)

> Both my boxes are coming up .3464 and .3470...two brow gels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Don't give up hope yet! Mine was .3484 and I got a mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 13, 2012)

i got the dark red lipgloss.. anyone get a light pink?  if so.. anyone want to trade?


----------



## Brenda Barrett (Nov 13, 2012)

TRADE MY GEL FOR YOUR MASCARA!!!

I received the Brow Gel I havent opened it. I would really prefer to try the Benefit Mascara. Message me if you are willing to trade :-D!!!


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisyheadmaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't give up hope yet! Mine was .3484 and I got a mascara


 I am hoping!!!!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little help here ladies...
> 
> ...


The only product I have found effective for completely removing They're Real is an oil cleanser. I have used Philosophy's oil cleanser and it has removed the mascara 100% with no rubbing; however, I have gotten the oil in my eyes a few times, and it was not the most pleasant experience (lots of blurring and watering, not stinging or anything).

The two-part makeup removers like Lancome and like Clinique's Take the Day Off are mostly effective, but I am always left with residue, even after thoroughly (but gently) wiping and washing with face wash and warm water.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Nov 13, 2012)

After last month's stellar bag, I had high hopes for this month. It was just kind of meh. I got the black eyeliner &amp; brow gel. The eyeliner wasn't very pigmented and the brow gel was empty. The bag also smelled really strongly of nail polish. I was afraid when I opened the bag my nailpolish would have been busted all over. Fortunately it was all intact. I did like the lipgloss a lot and have high hopes for the shadow though.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 13, 2012)

I love the LancÃ´me Bi-facial eye makeup remover! It's pricey but removes everything. Totally worth it!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed I didn't post pics of my bag ^^  cuz I just opened it and posted right away here are some pics and a pic of me wearing the liner, They're Real, Bare Minerals Lip gloss and Nailtini nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> didn't use the eye shadow yet cuz I just go the UD Mariposa palette and haven't tried all the colors out yet ^^ sorry about the light
> 
> ...


 You're so pretty! I love the lipcolor on you; it complements the color of your eyes very nicely!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're so pretty! I love the lipcolor on you; it complements the color of your eyes very nicely!


 awe thank you very much ^^ 



 and yes I'm loving this lip gloss I think it might be my favorite now and I might need to buy a full size when it runs out which I think will be soon!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 13, 2012)

> I am not sure about the nail polish - part of me wants to try it and another part wants to gift it over.  In my current lighting condition it looks more gold then rose-gold.  What do you ladies think?


 
It's got rose gold glitter and gold bar glitter with a blue-green holo bar glitter, so it's sort of both.  I put it on as an accent over a metallic I already had.  It's alright. I'm not a huge fan of bar glitters, and it's crazy gritty.  At least over what I had on, it's covering completely.  Although I can say with all of my 300+ polishes, I don't have a thing like it, so that's good!


----------



## Katinka31 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think we all got the Daredevil shade.  I'll happily take yours off your hands if you don't want it, though!  I'd trade the chocolate eyeliner or the nail polish, or I've got items from other recent subs.


----------



## Anais Franco (Nov 13, 2012)

If anyone received the mascara in their bag and wants to trade, message me! I will trade you anything except for the nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anais Franco (Nov 13, 2012)

I will also trade any tinted lip products from previous glam bags. I'm not a fan of lip gloss and lipsticks.


----------



## Anais Franco (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anais Franco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone received the mascara in their bag and wants to trade, message me! I will trade you anything except for the nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will also trade any tinted lip products from previous glam bags. I'm not a fan of lip gloss and lipsticks.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 13, 2012)

Are the boxes with brow gel vs. mascara around the same weight, or is it easy to tell which is which?

One of my boxes is 0.3422, the other is 0.3338. Is it still a toss-up, or is it likely that I'll get one of each? One's for my sister who's a mascara junkie, but I'd be interested in trying the brow gel (so long as it's clear and not tinted). I know for sure I selected Benefit as one of the brands I like, for both accounts. So I'm guessing brow gel vs. mascara is random pick, like last month's colors.

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I noticed I didn't post pics of my bag ^^  cuz I just opened it and posted right away here are some pics and a pic of me wearing the liner, They're Real, Bare Minerals Lip gloss and Nailtini nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 

I'm loving Nailtini over the dark polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It's got rose gold glitter and gold bar glitter with a blue-green holo bar glitter, so it's sort of both.  I put it on as an accent over a metallic I already had.  It's alright. I'm not a huge fan of bar glitters, and it's crazy gritty.  At least over what I had on, it's covering completely.  Although I can say with all of my 300+ polishes, I don't have a thing like it, so that's good!


 Thanks! I think I might gift it over to someone - I am not a pink and gold nailpolish chick. I do, however, think the green-blue and gold look pretty together.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little help here ladies...
> 
> ...


 I have sensitive eyes. I like to use One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Balm. It's expensive, though, so try olive oil.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darn it, I got the brow gel instead of the mascara....but I'm happy the eye liner I received is brown (chocolate) because I've noticed that black can look too harsh on me.  For any of you that have used a brow gel, do you use it as the last step...after you apply a brow pencil just to lock your brows in place?  hmm, I think I am going to have to try this stuff out....


 Yes, once I get the color and shape how I like it, I use a brow gel to keep the hair in place. It gives a more polished look.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI'm loving Nailtini over the dark polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know, me too! I only did an accent nail, but now I kinda wanna do them all! it's so pretteh! :3


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got the dark red lipgloss.. anyone get a light pink?  if so.. anyone want to trade?


 everybody got the same berry shade. Dare Devil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There is a kit of 6 on sephora right now for $25 if you like the formula and want to try it in other colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 13, 2012)

My bag is supposed to arrive tomorrow. The weight is 0.339. I only got one bag for myself, but I want the brow gel and the mascara, so I'm hoping I can use the trade thread to get whichever is not in my bag.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 14, 2012)

Sooooo I think I'm the only person with a bag weight of 0.4128....... maybe I got both the mascara and brow gel by mistake?


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a question....

What's the difference between eyebrow gel and eyebrow wax that you can use to shape your eyebrows?  Do you need both or do you use one without the other?


----------



## bluelion (Nov 14, 2012)

You don't _need_ both, but you can use them together. When I have a brow gel (not something I buy regularly), I generally use it to set my brows after filling them in. Or I'll use a tinted brow gel alone if it has enough pigment.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo I got Starlet in black. I'm not surprised though--but all my eyeliners are black because I look best in them so I wanted something different to try.
> 
> I'm totally annoyed by the tagline "the total absence of light." Actually, no, objects appear black because of the absorption of light. That's why my hair is so freakin' hot in the summer because it just absorbs all the freaking heat ever. )&lt; A total absence of light is a void. Or a black hole. /offended by inaccurate science


 I believe the line on the black eyeliner is a reference to a song - the "total absence of light" is a song by Odes of Ecstasy. The line on the brown eyeliner is maybe a reference to the quote " All I want is peace, love, understanding, and a chocolate bar bigger than my head"

Edit: I could be totally wrong, but this is what google has told me . I thought the lines were interesting in that they seemed so random but deliberate given the line and color combo so I googled to see if I could find anything


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2012)

Good question on the wax versus gel.

Gel is typically used to simply shape the brow (and depending on if it's clear or colored may or may not fill the brow with color) while wax is typically used to fill the brow. If you use wax you don't necessarily need the gel and if you use a gel you may not necessarily need a wax it depends on the look you're going for and your brow's thickness.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everybody got the same berry shade. Dare Devil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> There is a kit of 6 on sephora right now for $25 if you like the formula and want to try it in other colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 thanks for replying..  i cant do the dark shades.. i am a light pink girl.. hahahaaa..


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 14, 2012)

I put the nailtini over one of my nude nail polishes..."Nonfat Soy Half Calf" by Sephora by OPI.  I love this nailtini stuff and I was very curious about the brand b/c I used to see it in Duane Reade (a drugstore) all of the time in NYC. It looks like there's a party on my nails ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Excuse my nails. I'm in need of a dire manicure (and pedicure).


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put the nailtini over one of my nude nail polishes..."Nonfat Soy Half Calf" by Sephora by OPI.  I love this nailtini stuff and I was very curious about the brand b/c I used to see it in Duane Reade (a drugstore) all of the time in NYC. It looks like there's a party on my nails ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 off topic, but does anyone watch two broke girls? tonight Caroline called it "due-ah-nay ree-ah-day" instead of Duane Reade and that's the only way I can read it right now


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 14, 2012)

Ugh I really wanted to love this bag! I really did! I already knew I wouldn't like the gloss because I hate lip gloss but I gave it a try and it was a definite no. The eyeliner does not really stay on at all, it kind of just wipes right off so that leads me to believe it's pretty cheap (which is fine in a $10 bag, I just would rather use something that is going to stay on so I probably will never buy this brand). I am mostly bummed that the nail polish looks absolutely NOTHING like the spoiler they posted because I was really looking forward to a rich, shimmery copper for fall. The actual polish we got reminds me of the stuff I used to use when I was a little girl with the bar glitter. I'm not so much a fan of bar glitter anymore. And my brow gel is seemingly empty. Oh well, the bags are cute and I love the eyeshadow and mascara (I got two bags) so the rest is up for trade or I'll gift it to my little sister! I just don't know if they can top last month's bag.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes. I think it's called a doe foot applicator. Either way I am so madly in love with this lip gloss. The color is PERFECTION!!! I think I got Dare Devil. *I didn't notice a smell.*


 Oh my gosh, really?! I thought I was hallucinating so I smelled the wand on both of the glosses I got and it was a super strong spiced rum scent! Which isn't necessarily terrible as some ladies have indicated that would increase their liking of it lol






But it was definitely noticeable to me (I'm not a fan of spiced rum so it kind of makes me gag). I asked my boyfriend to smell them and tell me what he thought and he said it smells like rum! Haha


----------



## maeiland (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh I really wanted to love this bag! I really did! I already knew I wouldn't like the gloss because I hate lip gloss but I gave it a try and it was a definite no. The eyeliner does not really stay on at all, it kind of just wipes right off so that leads me to believe it's pretty cheap (which is fine in a $10 bag, I just would rather use something that is going to stay on so I probably will never buy this brand). I am mostly bummed that the nail polish looks absolutely NOTHING like the spoiler they posted because I was really looking forward to a rich, shimmery copper for fall. The actual polish we got reminds me of the stuff I used to use when I was a little girl with the bar glitter. I'm not so much a fan of bar glitter anymore. And my brow gel is seemingly empty. Oh well, the bags are cute and I love the eyeshadow and mascara (I got two bags) so the rest is up for trade or I'll gift it to my little sister! I just don't know if they can top last month's bag.


 I agree. I used the Starlet eyeliner (I got black) this morning and it's only been an hour and I'm starting to look like I got punched in the eyes. I do like the brow gel but I feel like my bottle is empty after one use which is kind of a bummer. The nail polish is just eh. When I opened it, it had the crusty build up around the bottle as if it had been used before which immediately turned me off. I like the eyeshadow but it's just so dark I don't see myself using it too much. The lipgloss is wonderful! I was afraid of the dark berry color as I am very fair but it doesn't go on dark. I use Stila's Long Wear Lip Color in Exquisite and the BareMinerals Dare Devil looked great over it. It gave it an extra pop. In theory the bag was great but overall it just didn't do it for me.


----------



## maeiland (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh, really?! I thought I was hallucinating so I smelled the wand on both of the glosses I got and it was a super strong spiced rum scent! Which isn't necessarily terrible as some ladies have indicated that would increase their liking of it lol
> 
> ...


 I've had several BareMinerals glosses and they all seem to have that smell which I kinda like.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree about the eyeliner being smudgy and lack of staying power.  I love a nicely pigmented eyeliner.  The one we got in our bags in October gave me both.  I'm thinking this eyeliner might be good at the end of the eyelid if you are gonna go smokey - perhaps use it under the eyeshadow a little bit? 

My BFF said she'd take the nail polish.  

While the lipgloss smells a little boozy, I think the smell wears off (that or I just stop noticing it) - I love the color on my lips. 

(BTW when I saw this 



 - I totally thought of the trippy scene in Dumbo)


----------



## loliki (Nov 14, 2012)

So I had a heavy bag and got the gel, I think our theory might be wanting.

On a side note - would anyone like to trade their mascara for my gel? I'll be happy to send first and have positive MUT references that I've traded with before that I can point you to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let me know!

EDIT: Actually scratch that, it looks like I was another one with a bone dry gel D: Anyone have customer service stories to share?


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh, really?! I thought I was hallucinating so I smelled the wand on both of the glosses I got and it was a super strong spiced rum scent! Which isn't necessarily terrible as some ladies have indicated that would increase their liking of it lol
> 
> ...


I bought the set from Sephora and it came before my ipsy bag came. To me, it smells like caramel... lol!


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed I didn't post pics of my bag ^^  cuz I just opened it and posted right away here are some pics and a pic of me wearing the liner, They're Real, Bare Minerals Lip gloss and Nailtini nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Beautymadn3ss, thank you for the pic - I have fair skin and thought that the lip gloss would be waaaay too dark for me.  But it looks like, from your picture, that the gloss will actually work well with my skin tone!  Great modeling job!


----------



## Joiseygirl (Nov 14, 2012)

> So I had a heavy bag and got the gel, I think our theory might be wanting. On a side note - would anyone like to trade their mascara for my gel? I'll be happy to send first and have positive MUT references that I've traded with before that I can point you to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know! EDIT: Actually scratch that, it looks like I was another one with a bone dry gel D: Anyone have customer service stories to share?


 I emailed CS yesterday because my gel was empty. I put a toothpick in the tube and it came out dry. I received a reply this morning that they're replacing it.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Joiseygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed CS yesterday because my gel was empty. I put a toothpick in the tube and it came out dry. I received a reply this morning that they're replacing it.


 I am thinking there was a factory glitch (OR Chella is super Scroogey on how much sample they send out)



> Originally Posted by *loliki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I had a heavy bag and got the gel, I think our theory might be wanting.
> 
> ...


 I emailed last night - the only e-mail I got back from them was the automated "we got your e-mail," message.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

Went on Chella's website... thinking maybe they could send me a sample...BUT:

*"Free samples and Free Shipping on Orders Over $50."*

* *


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone else that has still not gotten a shipping notice especially West coast ladies?


----------



## vugrl (Nov 14, 2012)

I got my bag yesterday and also received the brow gel. Seems very dry so I think I will be emailing CS for a replacement. I was really hoping to try the mascara.


----------



## macstarlite (Nov 14, 2012)

Got my bag today. I  got the mascara and a black liner. I'm not going to use it though.

The eyeshadow is so cute! So tiny. However, I already have ths color. But whateves

Everything is pretty cool for 10$.

Can't was for December's bag!


----------



## Meghan Coulter (Nov 14, 2012)

I signed up when they said I had 24 hours to sign up to get this months bag.  I haven't gotten a confirmation yet.  When do you start to worry and send a letter to CS?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Nov 14, 2012)

Last night I put on the Nailtini polish and by noon today, it had all flaked or peeled off




. I think it's pretty though so I guess I'll have to use it on top of other polishes instead of trying to wear it by itself. I like this bag but I'm more antsy to find out about next month's bag since it's the anniversary bag. Maybe I have my hopes up thinking it'll be SPECTACULAR but then again, maybe it will be!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo I got Starlet in black. I'm not surprised though--but all my eyeliners are black because I look best in them so I wanted something different to try.
> 
> I'm totally annoyed by the tagline "the total absence of light." Actually, no, objects appear black because of the absorption of light. That's why my hair is so freakin' hot in the summer because it just absorbs all the freaking heat ever. )&lt; A total absence of light is a void. Or a black hole. /offended by inaccurate science


 hahah. I love you for this. and yeah, my hair gets all toasty warm in the summer too. 



> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last night I put on the Nailtini polish and by noon today, it had all flaked or peeled off
> 
> ...


 I plan on seche vieting the crap out of that glitter polish! I'm really rough on my nails though, so I make it 24 hours (tops) without chips unless i get them done in the salon. I wave my hands around a lot and am really spastic and smack my hands into things often, so I'm rough on them and they chip. My pedicures stay put for months. (shut up, I get lazy about changing my toe polish.. it's hard to reach past my boobs to paint them!) I think it's time to start double top coating my nails!


----------



## Souly (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else that has still not gotten a shipping notice especially West coast ladies?


 Me! I'm hoping it will just show up like last month.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really really hope they send out some different colors, because that one is way too dark for me to pull off, and I don't like using shadow as a liner.


 Same here, the color is useless to me. "Romantic zombie" is not a look I shoot for. I did buy the pallette previously for a Christmas gift to a friend whose spouse is a Matt, so maybe I'll throw that in too. I would've preferred any of the other colors in the pallette. Last year it was $10 at TJ Maxx, could they possibly bring it back? I haven't seen theBalm there for a few months.

I got the brow gel, which is a shame because I wanted to try the mascara, but its not like I needed either one. I'll be trading the gel, because I don't do anything to my brows. That's what bangs are for! I thought The Moxie would be a good shade for me because I usually love berry shades, but its a tad dark. I don't like the liner. I'm spoiled by liquid liners, and this one is hard, seems cheap, and doesn't last. The only thing I like is the nail polish since I don't have any glitter polishes and it'll be good for the holidays. The bag is meh.

Yeah, not feeling the Ipsy this month, but they're entitled to an off month, and at least the competition seems to have made BB step up their game. Ipsy is still the best value if you get stuff you can use. 

edited to add-my brow gel is as dry as a bone also. I'm going to ask them if they'll send me the mascara as a replacement, otherwise don't bother. I don't really care either way, but this is the first empty product I've gotten from any of my sample services.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else that has still not gotten a shipping notice especially West coast ladies?


I am on the West Coast in SoCal and I got my bag today.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last night I put on the Nailtini polish and by noon today, it had all flaked or peeled off
> 
> ...


Supposedly in the emailing luring members back/getting people to sign up in September, they promised to be featuring UD, theBalm, and NYX "in 2012". We've had theBalm twice now, and neither of the other two, though we did get other nice brands like Benefit and Bare Minerals. Supposedly that means  we'll get UD and NYX in the next bag, but someone did point out to me that it was super vague since it said "2012 Sneak Peak" and they have actually featured UD and NYX multiple times in 2012 already... though that would be misleading. I'm hoping that they saved those two for December so they have celebrate their anniversary with brand deja vu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 14, 2012)

Bag came in.

I received the brow gel, that's fine since I received the Mascara in BB.

The lip gloss is a shade I like. My thing with Bare Minerals lip glosses....is that they bleed...and my lips are big :-/

Eye Liner in Chocolate

I love the brown Ipsy bag!

Looking forward to trying the Matt Eyeshadow and the Nail Polish.

:Happy:


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 14, 2012)

My brow gel is either completely dry or empty. I swirled the brush around, tested on brows, tested on hands, shook it all around. Nothing. I emailed them. Never had a problem with a product from their bag before.





P.S. Everything else is wonderful, especially the polish!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last night I put on the Nailtini polish and by noon today, it had all flaked or peeled off
> 
> ...


 I put it on last night on top of another polish and it seems fine no flaking/peeling off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *CherBear711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beautymadn3ss, thank you for the pic - I have fair skin and thought that the lip gloss would be waaaay too dark for me.  But it looks like, from your picture, that the gloss will actually work well with my skin tone!  Great modeling job!


 you are welcome and yeah I thought the same till I put it on! and haha thx XD


----------



## mishtastic (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's my box! Can't believe I got it before Birchbox.





Finally got a color of lipstick that I actually like. My brow gel is mostly empty, but I'm too lazy to complain. Overall, I think this is one of their best boxes!

Oh and:

Dare Devil lip gloss

Matt Batali eye shadow

Black eye liner


----------



## diana16 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Supposedly in the emailing luring members back/getting people to sign up in September, they promised to be featuring UD, theBalm, and NYX "in 2012". We've had theBalm twice now, and neither of the other two, though we did get other nice brands like Benefit and Bare Minerals. Supposedly that means  we'll get UD and NYX in the next bag, but someone did point out to me that it was super vague since it said "2012 Sneak Peak" and they have actually featured UD and NYX multiple times in 2012 already... though that would be misleading. I'm hoping that they saved those two for December so they have celebrate their anniversary with brand deja vu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Last year for December they had UD fullsize eyeshadow and primer and NYX lip cream so I'm really really hoping maybe for their anniversary they will be featured  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahah. I love you for this. and yeah, my hair gets all toasty warm in the summer too.
> 
> I plan on seche vieting the crap out of that glitter polish! I'm really rough on my nails though, so I make it 24 hours (tops) without chips unless i get them done in the salon. I wave my hands around a lot and am really spastic and smack my hands into things often, so I'm rough on them and they chip. My pedicures stay put for months. (shut up, I get lazy about changing my toe polish.. it's hard to reach past my boobs to paint them!) I think it's time to start double top coating my nails!


 lol, I have the boob issue too.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Supposedly in the emailing luring members back/getting people to sign up in September, they promised to be featuring UD, theBalm, and NYX "in 2012". We've had theBalm twice now, and neither of the other two, though we did get other nice brands like Benefit and Bare Minerals. Supposedly that means  we'll get UD and NYX in the next bag, but someone did point out to me that it was super vague since it said "2012 Sneak Peak" and they have actually featured UD and NYX multiple times in 2012 already... though that would be misleading. I'm hoping that they saved those two for December so they have celebrate their anniversary with brand deja vu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am a NYX freak.  I think 90% of my makeup is NYX.  I would love to get UD - I only had one UD product before. A friend gave me the eyeshadow in high school because she didn't like the color on her. Sadly I never used it all up and had to chuck it since it was so old.

Hmm..I thinking a wish list for December:

NYX: Lip product or eyeshadow

UD: Primer or eyeshadow

Stila: blush

A nice face or hand cream - my skin dries out SO bad this time of year


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 14, 2012)

For those wondering when Urban Decay and NYX will come back, here is my guesses for Decembers bag (including those two brands)

Big Sexy Hair minis (there were three different ones)

Urban Decay Naked Skin Beauty Balm (and potentially "smoked" shades of mini liners)
Nyx Loose Pearl Eye Shadow
Josie Maran Argan Oil
Pacifica Body Butters/Perfumes
Z Palette


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 14, 2012)

Got my bag today! I am almost 200 (yikes!) posts behind. Will catch up soon! Got the eyeliner in chocolate (yay!) and the brow gel. I have tried that mascara before and I am getting one I have never tried in my Birchbox this month so I would have been fine with either. I will put the brow gel in my bag for touchups. What I really came to discuss is the lipgloss. I am SO NOT a lipgloss person. I often wear matte on my lips, that is how much I am NOT a lipgloss person. Well, I found myself seduced by the brand and color. I have tried many a gloss before (sucker) but I couldn't resist anyway. The lipgloss is flippin' beautiful!! Lovely, flattering color and nice moisturizing formula. This will work alone and should also look great over other things. Bravo on the lipgloss! Did I mention I am NOT a lipgloss person, LOL?!


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 14, 2012)

Forgot to mention that I found it kind of weird that we got the same bag just in different colors. They must have gotten a discount.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those wondering when Urban Decay and NYX will come back, here is my guesses for Decembers bag (including those two brands)
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Forgot to mention that I found it kind of weird that we got the same bag just in different colors. They must have gotten a discount.


 I think we all got a nice deep brown colored bag.


----------



## Angel Lee (Nov 14, 2012)

Got my bag just now. Love this month's bag! Kinda wanted the mascara but the eyebrow gel looks cool too!

It's only my second month of subscription and i love most of the products that came in. However, I am wondering if any of you guys would like to trade or know where I can sell the products that I normally don't use on a daily basis. I hate seeing some of these products sitting there not being used. Friends around me don't really do make ups either.

Any thoughts?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My thick eyebrows would look painted on my face if I used brow gel! Would anyone like to trade? I would take pretty much anything else unused (even from last month's box or another service), as I already have a sample of the Benefit mascara from my last in-store Benefit purchase. PM me an offer!


 Personally, I feel brow gel adds more definition to brows. I pencil sparse areas of my brows in, and they always look better and more "real" after using a clear gel. It gives each hair definition. I currently use YBF and I love the stuff.


----------



## Anais Franco (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katinka31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think we all got the Daredevil shade.  I'll happily take yours off your hands if you don't want it, though!  I'd trade the chocolate eyeliner or the nail polish, or I've got items from other recent subs.


 
hey! what other products do you have that are unused? i dont want the daredevil shade. im not all that into lip products that isn't chapstick or meant to heal dry lips.


----------



## iashleycouture (Nov 14, 2012)

I got both of my bags yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anais Franco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> hey! what other products do you have that are unused? i dont want the daredevil shade. im not all that into lip products that isn't chapstick or meant to heal dry lips.


 I suffer from chapped lips - the moxie stuff actually was pretty moisturizing and the shade wasn't as dark as it was in the bottle. -- just my 2 cents


----------



## Joooooooswuck (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got my very FIRST bag! And I'm very very please with what I got! I didn't get the eyebrow gel, which is fine! ++ My eyeliner was in Black which  I'm thrilled with since I never use brown eyeliner. I don't ever really use lip gloss but it doesn't bother me because I can see someone who does use it to love the shade!
(I'm aware with subscription boxes your not going to get EVERYTHING to your liking or EVERYTHING that you want/use!) The bag is so pretty! And it's very good quality.

First bag and I'm going to continue to be a member! Can't wait for next months bag already!


----------



## iashleycouture (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those wondering when Urban Decay and NYX will come back, here is my guesses for Decembers bag (including those two brands)
> 
> ...


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got my Ipsy, and I looove everything in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

"Daredevil" is the perfect holiday color, and I like that it's not super pigmented (I've been getting a lot of bright pink glosses that I just don't wear). It just makes for a nice hydrating shine. Definitely sticking it in my purse.

lol I bought a matte eyeshadow palette specifically for the dark brown shadow, which is pretty much the only one I use--and now I have Matte Batali  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Every time I've gotten a single eyeshadow from a sub company, it was just a pan without a secure/permanent case. I really like that this has a metallic snap closure. Mine was a little broken up, but I can't really complain.

the Starlet eyeliner--not great, smudges like crazy. But even without it, the bag would have been great

I really wanted the brow gel, so I'm psyched I got it. Haven't opened my sister's bag, but hopefully she got the mascara.

Haven't tried the Nailtini, but I can't stop staring at it in the bottle haha. soo glittery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

This whole bag just screams holiday. I think it's the Nailtini lol. Is Marvelously Moxie a lip plumper? It definitely feels tingly/minty.


----------



## lunadust (Nov 14, 2012)

My bag hasn't updated since tracking said "missent" yesterday early morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those wondering when Urban Decay and NYX will come back, here is my guesses for Decembers bag (including those two brands)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 14, 2012)

My bag came early!  *squee!*  

I got the brow gel...and it seems like there is some...a little in it.  Not goopy like a mascara, but when I rubbed it on my finger, there was gel on it.  Meh.  I won't use it anyway probably.  LOL!  

LOVE the lip gloss.  LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE it.  It sort of stings though...is it supposed to?  

The eyeliner, who cares?  I didn't even open to see what color I got.  LOL Edit:  I checked.  It was chocolate.  

And the nail glitter looks interesting!  I'll probably find some use for it.  Out of all my polishes, I don't have a single one like it so that's awesome.

And the matte shadow...looks dark, but I'll give it a whirl.

Great bag.  Fun stuff.  I'm not unhappy at all with what I got.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yay! Bag arrived a day early. Was waiting for me on the doorstep along with my Goodies box. The bag is cute. I received the brow gel even tho I was hoping for the mascara. Not that I needed another mascara it's just I have never tried that particular one. Checked the brow gel and it does seem to distribute product although sparsely. My eyeliner is the brown color which I was hoping for but I am not sure what the staying power will be. Swatched it and it was hard and not very pigmented. The nail polish looks very pretty in the bottle and I will be testing it out tonight. The lip gloss is a pretty berry color. I wasn't too concerned about whether I would like it or not since it was Bare Minerals and I love all their lip glosses. The eyeshadow is tiny and cute! My card shows a 15% off the Meet the Matte shadow but I thought someone posted a link that was 50% off? Maybe I am mistaken about that though.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I got both my bags today, i got two brow gels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> was hoping for a gel and a mascara, but ya cant win em all. I have Badgal Lash, and I love it. Plus, both my birchboxes have mascara in them. I also got one chocolate eyeliner, and one black.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 14, 2012)

Idk what is going on with my mail service these last couple of days.

My IPSY bag has been in my town for the past two days &amp; no update.

I ordered a watch &amp; when I tracked my package it said it was in my town &amp; out for deliver but I never got it today.

And now I am worried because of the watch &amp; who knows if I will get my bag. 

This really sucks...why post office why???


----------



## ahkae (Nov 14, 2012)

I received my bag today as well and I received two mascaras. I'm happy with everything in this bag although I won't be using the nail polish and eye liner. Excited for next month already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 14, 2012)

Since last month was so amazing I signed up for a second bag this month (i was hoping to get a mascara in bag 1 and the brow stuff in bag 2).  I got my bags today and ended up with mascara in both bags!  It's pretty awesome stuff though so I am going to give one to my mom.  What do you guys think about the liner?  I love the lip gloss, shadow, and mascara, on the fence about the polish and the eye liner though.


----------



## Anais Franco (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I suffer from chapped lips - the moxie stuff actually was pretty moisturizing and the shade wasn't as dark as it was in the bottle. -- just my 2 cents


thanks. I just hate the feeling of it on my lips. "/


----------



## page5 (Nov 14, 2012)

I love the eyeshadow! Received the brown liner (yay!) and the dark gloss. Slight disappointed I received the brow gel instead of the mascara but overall another winner from ipsy. I don't have anything like the nail polish and I like glitters. Can't wait to see what next month brings


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2012)

Got my bag early today!  Got the brow gel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and black liner.  The brow gel went to the trade list and I am undecided about the liner.  All in all good bag.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anais Franco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thanks. I just hate the feeling of it on my lips. "/


 This. It's so sticky, and the fact it smells like something but has a generic, plastically lipgloss after taste is kind of awful.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 14, 2012)

The lip gloss really lasts! I put it on and drank a diet coke, a hot chocolate and ate a bagel and still had some on! I'm a huge fan.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2012)

I contacted Starlet Cosmetics about the liners and the reply was that the liners sent out are the same ones on their site only a limited edition packaging for Ipsy.



> Thank you for contacting us! We are not the same Starlet at Aussie Kmart stores. The Starlet pencils in the November bags are limited edition for Ipsy. These are the same as the eye/lip liners on our site. The two colors sent out are Jet Black and Chocolate Brown. Attached are the images.
> 
> Please let us know if we may assist you with anything else!
> 
> ...


----------



## snnow (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My brow gel is either completely dry or empty. I swirled the brush around, tested on brows, tested on hands, shook it all around. Nothing. I emailed them. Never had a problem with a product from their bag before.
> 
> ...


 Everyone has that complaint that the brow gel container seems empty/dried up...However I took the stopper of it (the little black part at the neck of the bottle) and there is a good amount of product inside...It's just that the stopper hole is sooooo tiny that it literally removes like 90% of the product of the brush.  At the same time though using the brow gel without the stopper dispenses way more product than you need for your eyebrows.  I guess you can continue wiping of the excess on the container thats about the only advice I have.  Also if you use up some of it with the stopper then when you take the stopper out then there wont be so much excess product.  Hope this helps someone lol.  It really helps to remove the stopper when you think youre done with a product.

My mom lives on UD primer potion and goes through it fast...when she's ready to buy a new one I take out the stopper for her and she can get a good amount of uses out of it still.


----------



## artemis76 (Nov 14, 2012)

I got my bag today, but the eyeliner was missing - has anyone ever had this happen before? I sent an email and left a message on their Facebook wall so we'll if they send me a replacement.

I got the brow gel rather than the Benefit mascara I was so hoping for, but since I also got my Birchbox today and it contained mascara I suppose it all worked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snnow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone has that complaint that the brow gel container seems empty/dried up...However I took the stopper of it (the little black part at the neck of the bottle) and there is a good amount of product inside...It's just that the stopper hole is sooooo tiny that it literally removes like 90% of the product of the brush.  At the same time though using the brow gel without the stopper dispenses way more product than you need for your eyebrows.  I guess you can continue wiping of the excess on the container thats about the only advice I have.  Also if you use up some of it with the stopper then when you take the stopper out then there wont be so much excess product.  Hope this helps someone lol.  It really helps to remove the stopper when you think youre done with a product.
> 
> My mom lives on UD primer potion and goes through it fast...when she's ready to buy a new one I take out the stopper for her and she can get a good amount of uses out of it still.


Just yanked my stopper out in hopes this was the problem but it is definitely almost dried up. It is very tacky like dried honey.

I have opened up a lot of containers in the past to get the remainder of products out. Wish it had worked this time.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 14, 2012)

My bag came a day early and I got the benefit mascara.. very pleased with my first bag! Will have to swatch the Nailtini later..


----------



## brennn (Nov 14, 2012)

This is my first Ipsy bag and I'm really really pleased.  I love the mascara, liner, gloss &amp; makeup bag.  The nail polish isn't really my style, but I'll give it a try.

Unfortunately my Meet Matte shadow was really broken.  I'm glad the packaging is magnetized or else it would have smeared on everything, but about half of it fell out when I opened it for the first time.  Was anyone else's crumbled? Is this worth contacting Ipsy over?


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 14, 2012)

If half fell out and you really wanted to try it, it probably doesn't hurt to contact them. mine was broken too, but luckily it stayed in the package.



> Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately my Meet Matte shadow was really broken.  I'm glad the packaging is magnetized or else it would have smeared on everything, but about half of it fell out when I opened it for the first time.  Was anyone else's crumbled? Is this worth contacting Ipsy over?


----------



## yoru (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first Ipsy bag and I'm really really pleased.  I love the mascara, liner, gloss &amp; makeup bag.  The nail polish isn't really my style, but I'll give it a try.
> 
> Unfortunately my Meet Matte shadow was really broken.  I'm glad the packaging is magnetized or else it would have smeared on everything, but about half of it fell out when I opened it for the first time.  Was anyone else's crumbled? Is this worth contacting Ipsy over?


Go ahead and contact them , they usually get back to you within 24 hours and the replacement should be sent a few days later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My coastal scents eyeshadow sample was crushed and they sent me a replacement the day after I email them. Just remember to confirm your mailing address as well when you email them to save you time, that's their new replacement policy.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 14, 2012)

Got my 2 bags and was crossing my fingers to get one of each of the brow gel and mascara but got two brow gels. I did get one black and one brown eyeliner so I guess thats better than 2 brown eyeliners or 2 black eyeliners. I'm happy with my bags.


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok I'm confused. I swear I signed up for a second account, and I logged in and wasn't subscribed....hmmm? Oh well. Didn't get my bag though, kinda bummed because I got a second sub just to add things to others Christmas presents.


----------



## brennn (Nov 14, 2012)

Quote:
If half fell out and you really wanted to try it, it probably doesn't hurt to contact them. mine was broken too, but luckily it stayed in the package.

Thanks for the responses.  If it had stayed in the package I would have just tried to re-press it, but I wasn't that careful when I opened it...and I opened it in my car before class &amp; got it all over my lap!  Luckily I was wearing black pants &amp; it was in chunks, not dust so I was able to brush it all off of my car &amp; my pants without a major wardrobe crisis.  I'll send them an e-mail tomorrow.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh!  I didn't expect this to be here for another week since it went UPS MI, and my Birchboxes always take at least a week and a half to get here (I'm in Portland, so I'm all the way across the country from the warehouse), but this took under a week!  And, okay, this is weird, but in a good way:  Even though I knew almost exactly what was going to be in my bag and even though I feel like complete crap (day eight of a cold that started during my vacation, and I have a feeling I might be forced into taking a three-and-a-half-day weekend because of it if my bosses have anything to say about it), I'm even happier about this bag now that I have it than when I just knew it was coming!  

Contents-wise, I got the brow gel and brown liner.  I've never used brow gel (I have great brows all by themselves, and I've actually been told by aestheticians to not bother waxing them, so I just leave 'em alone except for the random once a year or so when I get a bizarre long blonde hair mixed in there amongst the medium browns), but I actively dislike mascara, so I'm happy to give this a shot.  I don't even care whether it's almost empty (it seems to have *something* in it) because I'll probably use it three times and forget about it, so as long as I can try it a few times, I'm good.  I'm not a fan of brown liner because it just seems *boring* to me (and I think this particular shade is almost exactly the same as my eyes, which is another reason I feel weird about brown eye liner:  I don't like to match my eye color to my eye makeup color.  I don't believe in matching nails and lips, either), but I have three black eyeliner pencils I don't wear already, and I think it will work with the brown duochromatic shadows I've picked up recently.  And it's a lot softer/creamier than I had been expecting!  I *hate* hard eyeliners.  The smudgier the better for me as long as it doesn't basically *melt* like those Eyeko fat pencils Birchbox sent out earlier this year.  I'm going to be using this one as a sort of anchor for shadow (I have some shades that need a little help sticking to my skin, but they also need some sort of color under them in order to look right, kind of like how some flakie polish looks best over dark creams, so the primer I've tried isn't enough for them), so I don't mind that it's not heavily pigmented as long as they're at least *slightly* pigmented.

Anyway.  First bag!  Happy happy!  I'll be taking this to work tomorrow to show a couple of coworkers who are also new subscribers but who might not have their own bags yet.  I'm not going to wear the gloss until I'm over this ick, though.  Actually, I don't think I'll wear *any* of it until then because I will forever associate these products with this cold, and I already ruined a couple of previously-fantastic perfumes that way four years ago.  And I'm going to flip the value around here:  What portion of my $10 would be assigned to each of these items (I'm in accounting, and I like to play with numbers this way)?  I'm breaking things down as follows:


$3 -- nail polish
$3 -- lip gloss
$2 -- eye shadow
$1 -- eye liner
50c -- brow gel
50c -- bag

It's not that I *dislike* the brow gel and bag.  It's just that I love the nail polish and lip gloss equally (I'm a *huge* polish'n'gloss fan), the eye shadow is almost as awesome, the liner is about half as groovy as the shadow (I didn't find it hard *at all* compared to some of my other liners, and I need to give it a full day's wear before I can figure out whether it's too melty for me),and the gel and bag are about equal but less than the liner, so there we go.


----------



## eoosthoek84 (Nov 14, 2012)

I got the brow gel and the brown eyeliner, but was really hoping for the black eyeliner and the mascara... anyone want to trade? PM me if you do! Or e-mail me at (Email deleted per Terms of Service.)


----------



## snnow (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just yanked my stopper out in hopes this was the problem but it is definitely almost dried up. It is very tacky like dried honey.
> ...


 darn, I guess I got somewhat lucky then, sorrry =/

But they are very good about replacing products, it takes sometime but at least you will recieve another product


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 14, 2012)

Got my first bag today. I loved all of it! Got the mascara and the eyeliner in chocolate.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

I will be getting a replacement eyebrow gel within 1-2 weeks.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 14, 2012)

I just put the nailtini over my shellac manicure and then put another top coat over. It's so glittery and pretty! I think to look it's best it needs to have a base coat under it. I have a beige color and it looks great!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 14, 2012)

I recieved a MyGlam bag in February, then canceled and signed up again in time for the October bag.  I have to say I am pretty impressed with both the October and this month's bags.  I ended up keeping just 2 products last month (the hair oil and mascara) and gave the rest to my neice, including the great little bag.  This month I'm keeping everything! 

I also recieved the eyebrow gel.  I havnet tried it yet, so I dont know if its dried out as some people here have stated, but even if it is, I think this month's Ipsy bag is still a great value.  I'm delighted with the products this month, and I love the chocolate brown makeup bag.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snnow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> darn, I guess I got somewhat lucky then, sorrry =/
> 
> But they are very good about replacing products, it takes sometime but at least you will recieve another product


I do appreciate you trying to help.

They said they would send a replacement but even if they didn't, this has never happened before and I am generally pleased with my bag so it's not a big deal.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just put the nailtini over my shellac manicure and then put another top coat over. It's so glittery and pretty! I think to look it's best it needs to have a base coat under it. I have a beige color and it looks great!


 That sounds really pretty with the beige base coat.  I used it yesterday, and applied 3 coats without a base coat. I tend have a heavy hand when applying nail polish, so with the 3 coats it looked like solid glitter.  It was really pretty that way as well - very sparkly!  I think its a great polish for the holidays.  I had to remove it for work today though.  I thought it was going to be hard to remove but it really wasnt.  I did have to hold a nail polish remover saturated cotton ball over my nails a little longer than usual, but came right off.


----------



## xochitlsays (Nov 14, 2012)

Ugh! I got that blasted* useless *brow gel!

Was totally hoping for the mascara, then my bag would have been absolutely perfect, but I suppose you can't always win all the time


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 14, 2012)

> > Forgot to mention that I found it kind of weird that we got the same bag just in different colors. They must have gotten a discount.
> 
> 
> I think we all got a nice deep brown colored bag.


 Right, but the bag itself is pretty much the same bag we got last month in a different color scheme.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right, but the bag itself is pretty much the same bag we got last month in a different color scheme.


 I noticed that too, but the quality of the material used for the bags are actually slightly different. Last month's felt sturdier and harder to wrinkle. The material for this month's looks a little cheaper, but for $10 I can't really complain.... especally when the bag isn't even the featured item.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 14, 2012)

Just found 2 dupes for the nail polish 





http://paintthatgreen.blogspot.com/2012/10/nail-polish-dupes-fraternal-or-identical.html

More comparison http://fiorellascloset.blogspot.com/2012/11/ipsymyglam-november-2012-bag.html


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 14, 2012)

I got my bag a day early! I got the mascara (YAY!) and the black eyeliner. Very happy about the bag this month.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 15, 2012)

This month's bag also has 'ipsy' embroidered on a tag on the inside, something I haven't noticed in any of the other bags, but I could be wrong.


----------



## CarmenVF (Nov 15, 2012)

On the plus side my bag arrived a day early. On the negative side, I too received the empty/dried out brow gel. Has anyone received one that wasn't dried out?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2012)

i'm really hesitant to complain about my brow gel because this stuff is totally out of my element?

i really don't know how to use it, how it's supposed to look when i use it, or what the texture is suppose to be like.

i'm probably not going to worry too much about it though and just cut my losses since i love the rest of the bag. it essentially serves no purpose for me because i have bangs that sufficiently cover my brows.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month's bag also has 'ipsy' embroidered on a tag on the inside, something I haven't noticed in any of the other bags, but I could be wrong.


 I noticed that tag, too, but this was my first bag, so I wasn't sure whether this was A Thing for them or not.  I really like it because I have A Thing about remembering where my makeup bags came from (yes, I know it's weird and OCD.  It's probably my most minor weird OCD tendency, though, so I just kind of roll with it).


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those wondering when Urban Decay and NYX will come back, here is my guesses for Decembers bag (including those two brands)
> 
> ...


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't _need_ both, but you can use them together. When I have a brow gel (not something I buy regularly), I generally use it to set my brows after filling them in. Or I'll use a tinted brow gel alone if it has enough pigment.





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good question on the wax versus gel.
> 
> Gel is typically used to simply shape the brow (and depending on if it's clear or colored may or may not fill the brow with color) while wax is typically used to fill the brow. If you use wax you don't necessarily need the gel and if you use a gel you may not necessarily need a wax it depends on the look you're going for and your brow's thickness.


Hey thanks for the responses!  I was wondering about that because I recently fell in love with eyebrow wax but didn't want to shell out the money for it, and was hoping that I could substitute the eyebrow gel for it.  Anyways,  I'm not sure if my eyebrows are really that unruly but they are kinda sparse.  Do you think that the starlet eyeliner could double as pigment?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh man, I'm so exhausted. /o I was in the middle of working on a blog entry but I give up. *flops* 



Nailtini swatch!





Swatches for Dare Devil, the black eyeliner, and Matt Batali.





Btw if you're thinking about getting a Nailtini Millionaire dupe (??? but why would we because we all got the same thing??) the TokiDoki polish is on sale at Sephora for $4 + nail art stickers if you manage to catch a restock (the page is here: http://www.sephora.com/P309913?skuId=1381193) I know they'll definite restock since I saw a bunch of the polishes last time I was in a store.


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 15, 2012)

my bag better be here tomorrow!!! lol based on the weight, I believe I got the brow gel.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 15, 2012)

depends on the look you're going for. I'm just pulling pics off the web, but compare this brow:





_^If you want natural-looking brows, your eyebrow filler should never literally match your hair in terms of pigmentation. in general you want something a bit lighter, much less saturated, and not as pigmented (unless you're blonde). You basically want something ashy and not as opaque/pigmented as your actual hair._

to this brow:





_^This is probably what you'd get with the starlet liner as an eyebrow filler--a bold, well-defined brow. Though if you're just starting to experiment, a natural brow would probably more forgiving of mistakes._

I have black hair and I use the Clinique brow shaper in 'charcoaled'--it's super ashy, almost more a grey than a brown. It's $15 but it'll seriously last you a lifetime lol. I've used it for the past two years and I've barely made a dent.



> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if my eyebrows are really that unruly but they are kinda sparse. Do you think that the starlet eyeliner could double as pigment?


----------



## bluelion (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm pleased. I was hoping for the eyebrow gel because I already own the mascara, and thankfully that's what I got!I think I'm one of the lucky ones too, because my gel is perfectly fine. No funky texture, and definitely not dried out. Hope those of you with bad tubes are able to get replacements if you want one.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 15, 2012)

Yay! got my glam bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and one birchbox, and a target beauty bag

I am working on a proper blog post, but I couldn't resist posting some pretty pictures asap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

so excited I got the brow gel, seems to h









swatches.


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 15, 2012)

I already have one of my bags but the other is yet to arrive, i thought that was pretty strange seeing as its going to the same address but maybe cos its a new subscription. I got the brow gel so i hope the mascara is in the other bag. And I'm not a huge fan of getting nail polish in my bag but i actually like this polish.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month's bag also has 'ipsy' embroidered on a tag on the inside, something I haven't noticed in any of the other bags, but I could be wrong.


I think this is the first time ipsy has been in a bag. I noticed that as well. I think this bag seems better quality than the black wristlet we got a while back.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bought the set from Sephora and it came before my ipsy bag came. To me, it smells like caramel... lol!


 to me it smells like chocolate


----------



## JamieO (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, I need some help here. This month's bag will be my second. On Tuesday, tracking said that it was out for delivery, so I was expecting to get it yesterday. However, when I checked tracking yesterday, it said the package was undeliverable, and to contact the sender. So I emailed Ipsy, and they basically told me exactly what I told them in the first place, which is that tracking says the package is undeliverable, and asked me if I had called the post office. SMH!! NO, I haven't called the post office, because tracking says to contact the sender!! I emailed them back, because usually if a package is undeliverable it means that the shipping address is either wrong or incomplete. My bag got here just fine last month, and nothing has changed, so I feel like it has to be a flub on Ipsy's part. I'm so freaking confused, I have never had this happen with ANY package EVER. Has this ever happened to anyone, and if so, how did you resolve it? Also, it says my package weight is .1840, that can't be right, can it?? HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 15, 2012)

Seriously in love with the Benefit They're Real. I'm loving it more than the 5 Nordstrom/Hautelook mascaras I have tried so far (including Smashbox, Clinique, Estee Lauder)

This is going to be my new HG mascara, I think.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I need some help here. This month's bag will be my second. On Tuesday, tracking said that it was out for delivery, so I was expecting to get it yesterday. However, when I checked tracking yesterday, it said the package was undeliverable, and to contact the sender. So I emailed Ipsy, and they basically told me exactly what I told them in the first place, which is that tracking says the package is undeliverable, and asked me if I had called the post office. SMH!! NO, I haven't called the post office, because tracking says to contact the sender!! I emailed them back, because usually if a package is undeliverable it means that the shipping address is either wrong or incomplete. My bag got here just fine last month, and nothing has changed, so I feel like it has to be a flub on Ipsy's part. I'm so freaking confused, I have never had this happen with ANY package EVER. Has this ever happened to anyone, and if so, how did you resolve it? Also, it says my package weight is .1840, that can't be right, can it?? HELP ME PLEASE!


 I would still call the Post Office (even though they are not usually helpful) - from there you can honestly report back to Ipsy what the USPS had to tell you.  

Ipsy: With e-mail you have a paper trail and you can be like "This is what you said - it's here in black and white."  With my e-mail to them - the girl had a link to a survey about my exchange (I made sure I wrote what I thought - luckily my CS rep was not snarky and was great to work with). I hope you filled it out in your e-mail.  Try another e-mail (a brand new one)

_(http://help.ipsy.com/customer/portal/emails/new)_ and maybe you will get another person OR  ask them for their number so that you can call and speak with someone directly.

Update us with how things go! I hope I gave you an idea of what to do.  





 Edited d/t poor reading skills this AM.


----------



## tnbryan (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm bored at work so I figured I'd share my "Oh Sh!t Kit" with everyone. I love that I'm not the only person who carries one!





-Nail clippers

-Feminine hygiene products

-Smart phone/glasses wipes

-Mini deodorant

-Mini perfume

-Mascara

-Chap stick

-Hair tie

-Bobby pins

-Double sided tape

-Antiseptic gel

-Band-Aids

-Advil

-Benadryl

-Moisturizer

-Lighter

And it all fits in my Ipsy bag with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## emmakey9 (Nov 15, 2012)

I got the brow gel and I'm happy with it. Honestly though, I've used clear mascara before with the same results. I would've loved the mascara too, but it's a great bag either way. Puts other subs to shame... I'm looking at YOU, BBox!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Nov 15, 2012)

I love the moxie lipgloss! It kind of feels like a plumper when on though... tingles a bit. But looks and feels great! Also, I didn't see anyone else say anything about this (maybe I missed it somewhere) but I think it's so cute that the bag has a little IPSY tag on the inside of it! Cute cute cute!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> off topic, but does anyone watch two broke girls? tonight Caroline called it "due-ah-nay ree-ah-day" instead of Duane Reade and that's the only way I can read it right now


Off topic, yes, but I love 2 broke girls!  Everything about this episode was hilarious.  Ok, side bar done.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the moxie lipgloss! It kind of feels like a plumper when on though... tingles a bit. But looks and feels great! Also, I didn't see anyone else say anything about this (maybe I missed it somewhere) but I think it's so cute that the bag has a little IPSY tag on the inside of it! Cute cute cute!


That's because it is a plumper? http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod4190143 Check the specifications; it says: *Product Type* Lip Plumper. Even on their site it says http://www.bareescentuals.com/Marvelous-Moxie-Lipgloss/mastermoxie,default,pd.html Volumizes for big, pouty, fuller-looking lips.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tnbryan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm bored at work so I figured I'd share my "Oh Sh!t Kit" with everyone. I love that I'm not the only person who carries one!
> 
> ...


 This is AWESOME!  thanks for sharing! I have a diaper bag for my kids, but there are definitely days that I need something like this for MYSELF!


----------



## randerso (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today, but the eyeliner was missing - has anyone ever had this happen before? I sent an email and left a message on their Facebook wall so we'll if they send me a replacement.


 I was missing the eyeliner too. I just emailed them, we'll see what they say.

The lipgloss is a slam dunk for me. The color looks great on me, I love the pigmentation, taste, and staying power. Really impressive. I already own the Meet Matt(e) palette but the sample is adorable, it will be a great stocking stuffer for my sister.

I find with the brow gel that the gel ends up on the very tip of the wand, so I dotted that on to my brow and then smoothed it out with the wand. Pretty nifty idea.


----------



## JamieO (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would still call the Post Office (even though they are not usually helpful) - from there you can honestly report back to Ipsy what the USPS had to tell you.
> ...


 Ohhhhhk, I am a super duper dummy! After an email back from Ipsy, I realized that I had the wrong zip code listed in my shipping info (I moved last month, so I had my correct address with my old zip



). So I don't know how the hell it got here last month. I set up the account for this address so I never changed it. The dumb things I do amaze me sometimes. SO, I called the post office and they sent it back to Ipsy, and I think Ipsy is sending me a new one. YIIIIIIIKES. I still don't get why my shipping weight was only .18something though. This whole thing has me all bumfuzzled.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 15, 2012)

I know someone back a few pages said they emailed Ipsy about "dry" brow gel. I decided to try mine this morning, when I take the wand out of the tube, it *sounds* like there's something in there, but nothing on the brush unless I press the brush into my finger then there's a LITTLE wetness. I tried both gels, same thing. Very different from my Anastasia brow gel. That one has so much in it I have to wipe the brush off before I use it haha. Anyway, I tried both gels on my eyebrows, and well, I've got two new brow brushes, but that's it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone heard back about this? I might be emailing myself. This is definitely a first for Ipsy.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhhhhk, I am a super duper dummy! After an email back from Ipsy, I realized that I had the wrong zip code listed in my shipping info (I moved last month, so I had my correct address with my old zip
> 
> ...


 I don't think the wts are always on target, but who knows.  But it will be interesting to see if it changes when they send the new one now.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know someone back a few pages said they emailed Ipsy about "dry" brow gel. I decided to try mine this morning, when I take the wand out of the tube, it *sounds* like there's something in there, but nothing on the brush unless I press the brush into my finger then there's a LITTLE wetness. I tried both gels, same thing. Very different from my Anastasia brow gel. That one has so much in it I have to wipe the brush off before I use it haha. Anyway, I tried both gels on my eyebrows, and well, I've got two new brow brushes, but that's it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone heard back about this? I might be emailing myself. This is definitely a first for Ipsy.


 I got nothing in mine - someone suggested taking out the stopper thingie that cleans off the brush in the tube.  I swooshed my brush around the tube and still came out bone dry.  Ipsy said they would send me a new one after e-mailing them.

The eyebrow gel company - won't send free samples unless you spend over 50 bucks on their products. (just throwing that out there)


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got nothing in mine - someone suggested taking out the stopper thingie that cleans off the brush in the tube.  I swooshed my brush around the tube and still came out bone dry.  Ipsy said they would send me a new one after e-mailing them.


 Mine was bone dry too! I don't want to WORK or have to take things apart to get the product to perform properly. Someone should have filled it all the way or made a better package design. I'm not going to pull the stopper in and out everytime I get ready in a rush each morning. Plus, sending out a product like that from an unknown company (at least unknown to me) makes me not want to buy any of their other products. If they can't get it right on a promotional item which is supposed to suck you in, how am I going to trust that they'll get it right when I actually have to shell out big bucks for other products? Also, the fact that they had this happen on what I would say is the majority of their samples makes me wonder if they didn't know about it from the start. Maybe not myglam, but maybe chella knew they were being cheap with their samples...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

On a weird note... I don't understand why everyone uses this saying? Bones aren't dry -- they're spongey on the inside with marrow where your (red) blood cells are produced. If your bone is dry, it's probably because you have osteroperosis... or are dead. ^^;; In which case it would just be easier to say my product is dead lol.



> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was bone dry too!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just yanked my stopper out in hopes this was the problem but it is definitely almost dried up. It is very tacky like dried honey.
> ...


 Same here, they're supposed to send another one which I'll trade or give away. Better bag next month, Ipsy. I know you can do it. Funny how these subs seem to alternate with each other, taking turns at being awesome and then drab the next month. This month it was BB all the way for me. JMHO


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was bone dry too! I don't want to WORK or have to take things apart to get the product to perform properly. Someone should have filled it all the way or made a better package design. I'm not going to pull the stopper in and out everytime I get ready in a rush each morning. Plus, sending out a product like that from an unknown company (at least unknown to me) makes me not want to buy any of their other products. If they can't get it right on a promotional item which is supposed to suck you in, how am I going to trust that they'll get it right when I actually have to shell out big bucks for other products? Also, the fact that they had this happen on what I would say is the majority of their samples makes me wonder if they didn't know about it from the start. Maybe not myglam, but maybe chella knew they were being cheap with their samples...


 Oh I agree fully.  I went one Chella's site just to see if there was a way to get a sample from them to see if there would be any difference.  When I saw the whole "Free samples with purchase over 50 dollars," I was like 'You gotta be kidding me.'   I totally think Chella is being a Scrooge about samples. AND I'm sure the Ipsy/MyGlam team didn't get that issue when trying out samples.  Kinda like Chella waved the big steak around saying look at we have - then tossing us the scraps after they got what they wanted out of Ipsy/MyGlam.  ((Did that make sense??))


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a weird note... I don't understand why everyone uses this saying? Bones aren't dry -- they're spongey on the inside with marrow where your (red) blood cells are produced. If your bone is dry, it's probably because you have osteroperosis... or are dead. ^^;; In which case it would just be easier to say my product is dead lol.


 Lol - same sayings are just fun I suppose.  I could go into empty marrow supplies...but that would be too much (yay for experiences in Oncology nursing)


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was bone dry too! I don't want to WORK or have to take things apart to get the product to perform properly. Someone should have filled it all the way or made a better package design. I'm not going to pull the stopper in and out everytime I get ready in a rush each morning. Plus, sending out a product like that from an unknown company (at least unknown to me) makes me not want to buy any of their other products. If they can't get it right on a promotional item which is supposed to suck you in, how am I going to trust that they'll get it right when I actually have to shell out big bucks for other products? Also, the fact that they had this happen on what I would say is the majority of their samples makes me wonder if they didn't know about it from the start. Maybe not myglam, but maybe chella knew they were being cheap with their samples...


 I'm with you on this. And really, sitting here, I thought, I've got time, let me try it. I could not get that stopper out with my fingernails. Maybe its just me, but it's not budging. And like you said, I don't want to have to fight with that every time I want to use it. Ugh.


----------



## Jackiee21 (Nov 15, 2012)

I love this months glam bag! the moxie gloss has a minty feeling that I love. The mascara is pretty amazing too! I can't wait for next months bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 15, 2012)

Has anyone received an eyeshadow that looks used/swatched?


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received an eyeshadow that looks used/swatched?


 I read either here or on facebook that someone got one with a fingerprint.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 15, 2012)

wow. one a thousand. and im the lucky winner


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received an eyeshadow that looks used/swatched?


 I have one that kind of looks like it was, can't be sure if it was just the "cover" rubbing against it or someone smudged it. I haven't used it yet, I'll take a pic when I get home.

*edit*

if its any consolation, the Mary Lou Manizer that I got from BB had that same "fingerprint" looking mark on it, so I'm not that worried. Then again, my second eyeshadow is perfect.


----------



## MissWartooth (Nov 15, 2012)

I love the nail polish.  SEW MANY GLITTERSSSSS.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Nov 15, 2012)

Eh, I don't think the shipping weight thing matters.  Mine was .37 and it was the eyebrow gel...thought for sure it was going to be the mascara...bummer!  But still elated with the bag!!!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a weird note... I don't understand why everyone uses this saying? Bones aren't dry -- they're spongey on the inside with marrow where your (red) blood cells are produced. If your bone is dry, it's probably because you have osteroperosis... or are dead. ^^;; In which case it would just be easier to say my product is dead lol.


I think the expression is from looking at bones that you've picked clean after you've eaten the flesh off of them. Chicken bones are pretty dry.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the expression is from looking at bones that you've picked clean after you've eaten the flesh off of them. Chicken bones are pretty dry.


 Chicken bones always seem gross and squishy to me after I cut them up before I cook XD;; But that does make sense.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 15, 2012)

My shadow had a slight fingerprint almost like it's been swatched.  I think it should be fine.  I don't know.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Chicken bones always seem gross and squishy to me after I cut them up before I cook XD;; But that does make sense.


I always think they're incredibly tasty to clean especially if you're eating fried chicken.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I always think they're incredibly tasty to clean especially if you're eating fried chicken.


 &gt;D I love fried chicken.

A little too much.

I wonder if I can convince my family to get fried chicken for thanksgiving instead of eating a dry turkey lol


----------



## lorizav (Nov 15, 2012)

Just e-mailed them about my dry chella brow gel.  I was really hoping to get this and hope they will send me a replacement so I can actually try it.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 15, 2012)

I got my bag today!! I love it love it love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I received the eyebrow gel which is fine with me since I haven't owned an eyebrow gel.

And the thing with eyebrow gels is that you don't need a lot of product. I tried the anastasia eyebrow gel and its very "gel" like not goopy but very moist. And you can over apply the gel on your eyebrows which make them hard &amp; almost crusty looking. So by having this eyebrow gel only having very little product on the wand is actually a good thing. My eyebrows looked nice &amp; in place.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

I put on the eyeshadow today - what a beautiful color.  I know some people were worried that it is too dark - but I found that a little goes a long way.

The pencil was good for tight lining.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> depends on the look you're going for. I'm just pulling pics off the web, but compare this brow:
> 
> ...


 I have dark blonde hair, and I use the Clinique brow keeper as well (the one with the brow brush (looks like a dry mascara wand) one one side), in Honey. I LOVE it. I have used BeneFit's Brow Zing (light brown), but it's a little too dark and it takes longer. I love that the Clinique one is so easy and fast to use, and it looks very natural. Lorac also makes a similar one that is pretty great.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol I love how the conversation turned to strange talk about bones...It really is an odd saying, but so is "There's more than one way to skin a cat" I mean who skins cats??? And who thought of multiple ways to do it??


----------



## Anais Franco (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk what is going on with my mail service these last couple of days.
> 
> ...


This has happened to me before.

I waited like a week even though the website said it was in my town until i finally received it in the mail.

I know, its a pain in the butt. Call the post office to make sure though.


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 15, 2012)

I like the look of the bag and all, but I HATE the zipper part. The lining inside near the zipper is way too close. Mine keeps getting stuck and after getting it unstuck, there's holes all over the inside. Once I get one part unstuck, it gets stuck at another part, TOO ANNOYING! I basically have to keep it open so I won't close it &amp; get it unstuck. It took forever for me to unzip it, I was so close to cutting it open, hate it!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 16, 2012)

My zipper kept getting stuck until I examined it closely and saw a lone little tooth out of place.  But after nudging it back into place, I haven't had a problem with the zipper since then.  Just look at the zipper and see where it's stuck and re-orient it. I think the reason why so many people had problems with the zipper getting stuck is because of the material they were using with the zipper.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anais Franco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This has happened to me before.
> ...


 I went to my post office &amp; guess what they had it there!!!

They were asking me if I had recently moved? Or if there was a slip in my mailbox. But neither of those two things happened. 

They had 3 packages of mine there &amp; they told me that the mailman tried to deliver them to me but my box was too small &amp; that he should have left a slip. If I had never gone in I would have never known, I had a box of samples, my watch, &amp; my Ipsy bag.


----------



## Marshie (Nov 16, 2012)

I got both my bags! Lucky me, I got one mascara &amp; one brow gel. My brow gel def seems empty/dry but Ill try it out later before emailing. I got 2 black eye pencils, which is cool with me. And one of my polishes looks like it has def been opened. o_o But everything else is awesome!


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 16, 2012)

UGH - my "projected" delivery date was today, the 15th. I ALWAYS receive it way early. Once, I received it so early I had actually forgotten about not even checking my spam for the tracking number. And now....still nothing. &gt;=[


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH - my "projected" delivery date was today, the 15th. I ALWAYS receive it way early. Once, I received it so early I had actually forgotten about not even checking my spam for the tracking number. And now....still nothing. &gt;=[


 Same here. My bag has been in town since the 13th and was projected to be delivered yesterday (15th). Hopefully, we both get it in the mail today!!!


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My zipper kept getting stuck until I examined it closely and saw a lone little tooth out of place.  But after nudging it back into place, I haven't had a problem with the zipper since then.  Just look at the zipper and see where it's stuck and re-orient it. I think the reason why so many people had problems with the zipper getting stuck is because of the material they were using with the zipper.


Yup, I did that, but it still didn't work, it still keeps getting stuck. D:


----------



## Sh0Sh0 (Nov 16, 2012)

same here! with a fingerprint..


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 16, 2012)

(merged)


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think the phrase refers to bones of living organisms. if something's decomposed to the point where only the skeleton is visible, chances are it's pretty dry. like how in cartoons, when they show a desert, they always include that quintessential buffalo skull. metaphors tend to be pretty visual

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On a weird note... I don't understand why everyone uses this saying? Bones aren't dry -- they're spongey on the inside with marrow where your (red) blood cells are produced. If your bone is dry, it's probably because you have osteroperosis... or are dead. ^^;; In which case it would just be easier to say my product is dead lol.

me too! I have two bags, and one of my eyeshadows was shattered while the other was obviously swatched.



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received an eyeshadow that looks used/swatched?


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 16, 2012)

I just received my second bag and I got the mascara. I'm so happy I ended up with a mascara and brow gel.


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 16, 2012)

I finally got my bag! I noticed the "fingerprint"-like pattern in my eyeshadow as well. However, ladies and this is just a guess - but I think that is actually from the magnet in the front of the e/s because it just clips shut to the e/s pan, right? Mine did look like a fingerprint but with no lines or anything in it like a regular fingerprint - and if it had been a print it was definitely indented enough that it would've shown the lines in the finger. Just my guess and I'm taking solace in it lol.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would like to second or third the love of the lip gloss! Gorgeous color!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2012)

I was trying to hold out until after I was over this cold (TEN DAYS and counting!  Aargh!  At least I was able to stay home today and sleep in until 11am -- I normally get up at 5am, so 11am is probably the equivalent of 1pm or 2pm for most people -- and have two more days after this to just rest and try to drown the cooties), but I just couldn't hold out on the shadow and liner any longer.  Yikes, this brown liner is *way* too light and warm for me.  It looks likeâ€¦  I'll just say it doesn't look good *at all*.  But!  I won't throw it out (I've used it, so I'm not going to put it up for swap) because it disappears under the shadow, which is a *great* color for me, and I prefer to use liner rather than primer as a base for shadow.  It's easier to do my usual goes-past-smoky-and-verges-on-bender eyes that way.  

I'm still holding out on trying the gloss and polish for a few more days.  There's no point in wearing gloss if I'm just going to smear it all over my tea mug, and my nails are currently a-england Tristan, and I like to wait until I show a little more tip wear with this color because I *love* it.  Dark blue scattered holo?  It's always very difficult to stop looking at it.  This is one of my all-time favorite polishes and one of my standard recommendations whenever someone is trying to decide what to order from that company.  Hmm, I wonder how it would look with Nailtini Millionare tips...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would like to second or third the love of the lip gloss! Gorgeous color!


 LOVE the gloss color!!!!!! My new favorite lippie!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE the gloss color!!!!!! My new favorite lippie!


 Same here! it's awesome, picking up the 6 pack from Sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misscanon (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eh, I don't think the shipping weight thing matters.  Mine was .37 and it was the eyebrow gel...thought for sure it was going to be the mascara...bummer!  But still elated with the bag!!!


 I agree. I thought for sure that I was receiving the brow gel because my package was 0.346 but I got the mascara instead. No complaints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was a bit shocked when I saw it though.


----------



## CinD (Nov 17, 2012)

same! Mine was suppose to be delivered on the 15th. It was in my city since the 13th and it went to another city on the 15th. Da heck?! I called UPS customer service and some lady said it's because that's where they "sort out" what gets deliver to where. I call this BS cause this is the first time that I've had trouble with UPS after having multiple items delivered by them in the past. It finally delivered today though. But still, really? Going to a different city to get the items "sort out" when it was in the correct city 2 days ago...


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 17, 2012)

Michelle Phan's November Ipsy look:

 
I think she looks gorgeous and I wonder if she specifically sought these products just to pull of this look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyways, I'm super happy because I want to use the eyeshadow for brow filling!

edit: I had to re-embed the link since for whatever reason it wasn't playing.


----------



## tevans (Nov 17, 2012)

I have the clear brow gel and the Moxie lip gloss in dare devil for trade that I won't be using. Message me if you're interested in a trade.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Nov 17, 2012)

Has everyone received their bags?  Mine hasn't come but I also haven't received a ship confirmation email either.  I sent them an email now I'm just waiting on a reply.  I wanted to see it was just me.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CinD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same! Mine was suppose to be delivered on the 15th. It was in my city since the 13th and it went to another city on the 15th. Da heck?! I called UPS customer service and some lady said it's because that's where they "sort out" what gets deliver to where. I call this BS cause this is the first time that I've had trouble with UPS after having multiple items delivered by them in the past. It finally delivered today though. But still, really? Going to a different city to get the items "sort out" when it was in the correct city 2 days ago...


 There's UPS, and then there is UPS Mail Innovations.  Ipsy uses the latter.  Plain old classic UPS gets sorted out locally, and it delivers directly to your house.  UPS M-I gets delivered by the post office, and it can indeed go to a different city before final delivery.  Mine goes to an entirely different *state*.  The tracking used to show that packages went through a town about ten miles away from me, then to the sorting hub a hundred and fifty miles away in another state, and then back to my city for final delivery, but I think they took interim stops out of tracking because they no longer show up even though I know the packages are still following the same route.  It just depends on where the UPS M-I-to-USPS sorting hub is located.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has everyone received their bags?  Mine hasn't come but I also haven't received a ship confirmation email either.  I sent them an email now I'm just waiting on a reply.  I wanted to see it was just me.


 I'm in the same boat. I was going to email on Monday.


----------



## ellyb85 (Nov 17, 2012)

Is anyone else having issues with the 20 bucks off code for JustFab? The site wont accept mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missyjluver (Nov 17, 2012)

I think that ipsy has a new partner. Welcome to the team, Heart!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDQxy48NrLI&amp;feature=plcp


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellyb85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with the 20 bucks off code for JustFab? The site wont accept mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm pretty sure it only works for new members, so maybe that's why? Basically you have to create a new account to be able to use it.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2012)

I didn't want to completely redo my nails, but I was getting antsy about wanting to change them up a little (I've been wearing this same color since *Wednesday*!  That's like a year in Meagan-nail-polish-wearing time) and use this month's polish, and so this (I can't seem to make the photo appear in the post, so I'm going with a link) happened.  a-england Tristam (a gorgeous scattered holo that looks like a photograph of the cosmos) with Nailtini Millionare on the tips (I left my thumbs alone, but I might do full nails of Millionaire for Monday if I don't completely redo my nails before then).  I dig it.  I'm thinking I might even do a red-and-gold thing with a-england Perceval as the base closer to Christmas.  I'm not a big red nail fan, but I think the gold will pull it far enough away from a traditional nail for me to be okay with it.  This would also be good with a green polish, of which I have many, including two a-england holos.

(Yes, that's a purple leopard print polarfleece blanket, in case anyone was wondering.)


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I was going to email on Monday.


 Update! My bag came today without ever getting a notice that it shipped. So hopefully your's will arrive soon.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Michelle Phan's November Ipsy look:


 Thanks for posting this.  I'm going to try to create this look but I'm pretty fair so we shall see......


----------



## Camrose (Nov 17, 2012)

This was my first month with ipsy and i just got my bag  yesterday. I'm not so crazy about the polish though but besides that very pleased with  the products!!!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

For those of you with the eyebrow gel:

I have been storing my eyebrow gel with the cap side down standing up on end.  It seems to have plenty of gel this way but what a pain as I can't lay it down in my cosmetic case at night.  I wonder if the full size ones are like this?


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 17, 2012)

I really love the Moxie Lipgloss! It smells like mint chocolate to me, has a slight cooling sensation, and looks so pretty on the lips (I was worried it would look too dark). It is a little sticky but it's not too sticky so I don't mind.

I also love the eyeshadow. I wasn't expecting much but the shade is something I'll definitely use. The sample packaging is awesome!

I'm not a fan of the nail polish though. I would have liked it more without the blue/green glitter. Actually, I think I would have loved it if it was just gold glitter.

I'm can't wait until next month's bag!


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's UPS, and then there is UPS Mail Innovations.  Ipsy uses the latter.  Plain old classic UPS gets sorted out locally, and it delivers directly to your house.  UPS M-I gets delivered by the post office, and it can indeed go to a different city before final delivery.  Mine goes to an entirely different *state*.  The tracking used to show that packages went through a town about ten miles away from me, then to the sorting hub a hundred and fifty miles away in another state, and then back to my city for final delivery, but I think they took interim stops out of tracking because they no longer show up even though I know the packages are still following the same route.  It just depends on where the UPS M-I-to-USPS sorting hub is located.


 Mine goes to a city about two hours south (Columbus), then to another city about two hours from my city and Columbus both, which happens to be in PA, then to my city. It makes a weird little ridiculous triangle. Fedex's version of UPS MI is even worse when I'm having things shipped from Zoya, which is only about 45 minutes away. It goes from Cleveland, to a town roughly 20 minutes north of me, to Columbus, then to PA, and finally to my city. In what land is this more efficient?


----------



## NaturalGeek (Nov 18, 2012)

I just re-subscribed and am quite impressed by how much MyGlam/Ipsy has improved since I canceled several months ago. I received my bag today and like all of it; however, the glitter polish and chocolate colored eye pencil are just not for me. So, if anyone is interested, they are 

*UP FOR TRADE:*


*Starlet eye pencil (Chocolate)* 
*Nailtini nail polish (Millionaire)*


I would be interested in any of the other products in the bag or an equivalent. Drop me a message, if you're interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Nov 18, 2012)

hi everyone - new poster here - i have been subscribed for myglam/ipsy for 6 months and just cancelled after this bag.  i got the brow gel which is a major disappointment because i LOVE mascara.  the nailtini was nice and the pencil, but everything else i am meh on.  i almost wish they would stop giving a bag and give us an extra product.  i am probably still going to lurk and find out what are in the next few bags in case i want to sign up again.


----------



## mellee (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzzellzzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi everyone - new poster here - i have been subscribed for myglam/ipsy for 6 months and* just cancelled after this bag*.  i got the brow gel which is a major disappointment because i LOVE mascara.  the nailtini was nice and the pencil, but everything else i am meh on.  i almost wish they would stop giving a bag and give us an extra product.  i am probably still going to lurk and find out what are in the next few bags in case i want to sign up again.


 Good luck with that. 



  The last two months, I cancelled right after receiving the bag.  Then the spoilers pulled me back in and I reordered before missing a single one.  Not even trying it this month - just resigning myself that I'm going to spend this $10.

_*My name is Mellee, and I'm an Ipsoholic.*_


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzzellzzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi everyone - new poster here - i have been subscribed for myglam/ipsy for 6 months and just cancelled after this bag.  i got the brow gel which is a major disappointment because i LOVE mascara.  the nailtini was nice and the pencil, but everything else i am meh on.  i almost wish they would stop giving a bag and give us an extra product.  i am probably still going to lurk and find out what are in the next few bags in case i want to sign up again.


 The mascara was intended for the 1st 1,000 new subscribers if I recall correctly and Ipsy has well over 50,000 subscribers so the chances of getting a mascara was slim. I wish everyone could have received a mascara because I think people would have been happier with that then the Chella.


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> ...


 
ugh i know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i did that with birchbox and after the 2nd time of cancelling, i swore i'd stop reading the threads!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The mascara was intended for the 1st 1,000 new subscribers if I recall correctly and Ipsy has well over 50,000 subscribers so the chances of getting a mascara was slim. I wish everyone could have received a mascara because I think people would have been happier with that then the Chella.


 aww well, i guess that makes me feel a little better it wasn't selective.  but still, the brow gel was weak in comparison!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The mascara was intended for the 1st 1,000 new subscribers if I recall correctly and Ipsy has well over 50,000 subscribers so the chances of getting a mascara was slim. I wish everyone could have received a mascara because I think people would have been happier with that then the Chella.


 I was an old subscriber and got the mascara.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 18, 2012)

I just found a new way to make use of the bag: protecting cotton pads in your handbag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

This idea came to me because I bought an 'always radiant kit' in pharmacy and found the bag in it is just the size of ipsy bag.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 18, 2012)

Less than impressed with the bag this month.. I will use the brow gel and eyeshadow, even though I have a ton of brown eye shadows and a cheap clear mascara works better than this product to keep brows in place. It's a great bag, especially considering how much they improved.   I think it's also kinda funny, I'm seeing alot of the same Ipsy products on peoples trade sites..


----------



## bluelion (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> a cheap clear mascara works better than this product to keep brows in place.


 I have to agree with you on this point. I'll use it up, but my tube of Maybelline Great Lash in clear has much better hold than the Chella. That said, it's not a product that gets daily use on my part anyway, so I'm not too bummed about it. Still glad I got it instead of the Benefit mascara.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The mascara was intended for the 1st 1,000 new subscribers if I recall correctly and Ipsy has well over 50,000 subscribers so the chances of getting a mascara was slim. I wish everyone could have received a mascara because I think people would have been happier with that then the Chella.


I think the mascara was "guaranteed" to the first 1000 new subscribers, but that other members could also receive the mascara. I wasn't a new member this month and I got the mascara. Which was nice since I had wanted to try it and now I don't have to spend $10 at Sephora.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you ladies for clarifying that. My daughters and I all got Chella which is fine. I used it today and it's okay but I won't be buying a full size of it.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the mascara was "guaranteed" to the first 1000 new subscribers, but that other members could also receive the mascara. I wasn't a new member this month and I got the mascara. Which was nice since I had wanted to try it and now I don't have to spend $10 at Sephora.


 And it was the first 1000 subscribers after that email came out.  I was a new subscriber, but I signed up before it went out, and I got the brow gel.  I'm fine with not getting mascara, though, because I already have something like five miscellaneous tubes of mascara from various subscription boxes (plus a ModelCo coming from Birchbox this week), but I don't use the stuff *at all*.  I know I could theoretically swap it, but I have a lengthy swap list (including a few of the aforementioned mascaras) that I'm having problems shortening because I have so much stuff it's hard to find stuff up for swap that I don't already have.  With the brow gel, I probably won't use it, either, but I will feel less guilty for using it a few times and tossing it (I tried it once, and even though I was able to get enough gel out of the tube to use, it didn't seem to do anything for me).


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found a new way to make use of the bag: protecting cotton pads in your handbag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This idea came to me because I bought an 'always radiant kit' in pharmacy and found the bag in it is just the size of ipsy bag.


 i keep so much crap in little bags in my LV bags to minimize the likely hood of a spill; tampons and meds in one, lipgloss and makeup touch ups in another, pen and notetaking supplies in one, gum and mints in another. Target Beauty bags and myglam have kept me well stocked in the little bag department


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i keep so much crap in little bags in my LV bags to minimize the likely hood of a spill; tampons and meds in one, lipgloss and makeup touch ups in another, pen and notetaking supplies in one, gum and mints in another. Target Beauty bags and myglam have kept me well stocked in the little bag department


 I absolutely love getting a new bag each month from Ipsy! I use all of the ones that I have and am sure I'll find uses for future bags as well.


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 19, 2012)

It kind of pisses me off though, that by "guaranteeing" the macara to their first 1000 new subbies, it's kind of admitting they know it was a better "OR" product. I got the brow gel but could've benefitted much more from the mascara. I've been a member since they started, don't I get something awesome for sticking it out with them and being a loyal customer, or do they only save the good stuff to bring in more new subscribers?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It kind of pisses me off though, that by "guaranteeing" the macara to their first 1000 new subbies, it's kind of admitting they know it was a better "OR" product. I got the brow gel but could've benefitted much more from the mascara. I've been a member since they started, don't I get something awesome for sticking it out with them and being a loyal customer, or do they only save the good stuff to bring in more new subscribers?


I kind of saw the mascara as not a better product, but a better recognized product by a popular brand that would get 1000 people to sign up really quickly. But I get what you mean - the mascara probably would have been liked (or used) by a lot more subscribers than the brow gel. It would have be nice if the "or" products were the same type of product, like two mascaras, but by different brands. 

But after getting TheBalm mascara last month, the Benefit one this month, and the Modelco in my BB I'm really, really hoping that the December ipsy does not have any mascara


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 19, 2012)

I love this month's bag.  My mom actually stole the bag itself cause she liked it but that's ok cause I have lots of makeup bags.  The bag is cute though.

I am surprised I actually got the brow gel.  I was sure since I am getting mascara in my birchbox (that's right still haven't gotten my box yet) that I would be getting the mascara.  I'm very happy with the bag.


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It kind of pisses me off though, that by "guaranteeing" the macara to their first 1000 new subbies, it's kind of admitting they know it was a better "OR" product. I got the brow gel but could've benefitted much more from the mascara. I've been a member since they started, don't I get something awesome for sticking it out with them and being a loyal customer, or do they only save the good stuff to bring in more new subscribers?


        I agree.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 19, 2012)

yeah, same lol. I think it makes more sense for variety's sake to give the mascara to newcomers, but it would've been fun to try. to be fair, Birchbox is a_ lot _worse about advertising stuff you'll never get in your box--for Ipsy, you know you'll be receiving all but one of the products that everyone else will.



> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But after getting TheBalm mascara last month, the Benefit one this month, and the Modelco in my BB I'm really, really hoping that the December ipsy does not have any mascara


----------



## lillybunny (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay, so I got a free bracelet in the mail from ChicPeek as part of a promotion. They also gave me a "$10 giftcard" for their site, but everything is $30 and I don't really have any use for it, so if anybody wants my code (first come, first serve) it is BFF5792

Redeem at ChicPeek.com


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It kind of pisses me off though, that by "guaranteeing" the macara to their first 1000 new subbies, it's kind of admitting they know it was a better "OR" product. I got the brow gel but could've benefitted much more from the mascara. I've been a member since they started, don't I get something awesome for sticking it out with them and being a loyal customer, or do they only save the good stuff to bring in more new subscribers?


 I don't think they reserved all of the samples of mascara for 1000 spots for the next 24 four subscribers.  That would mean that relatively few people would have gotten the mascara out of 40,000 people.  We have been seeing too many people on Youtube and on MuT for all of those people to have gotten the mascara. I think they had more than 1000 samples and some were distributed to current subscribers, but they definitely did use 1000 of the samples to entice people to come and join.  But my reasoning behind that promotion was not that Ipsy was trying to short-change their older subscribers. Maybe they wanted to give the new subscribers a chance to sample a mascara the same way older subscribers did (since last month we ALL got the sample of theBalm bodybuilder mascara.)


----------



## GinaM (Nov 20, 2012)

I rejoined myglam this month after swearing after cancelling in Feb that I would never join again.  I was really impressed with everything in this month's bag.  It was all make-up and all stuff I can use!


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i keep so much crap in little bags in my LV bags to minimize the likely hood of a spill; tampons and meds in one, lipgloss and makeup touch ups in another, pen and notetaking supplies in one, gum and mints in another. Target Beauty bags and myglam have kept me well stocked in the little bag department


Ooh, this is a great idea.  I definitely have bags with ink stains in the liner because of a loose pen floating around.  Love the idea of categorizing everything and giving each its own bag.  Now I know what to do with all my ipsy bags. 

p.s. the brown one this month was so pretty that my husband actually commented on it....and he's not the type to normally comment on a makeup bag.  I'm really happy with Ipsy so far!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 20, 2012)

I was an old subscriber with 2 subs and ended up with mascara in both subs


----------



## mellee (Nov 20, 2012)

Just peeked on Hautelook and theBalm's on Thursday!  And then on Friday there's something called "Hautelook Beauty Bag" - wonder what _that_ is?!


----------



## mellee (Nov 20, 2012)

I found a blog post that last month they did a 12 mascara beauty bag with Nordstrom's.  Wonder if it's that one again, or another equally interesting?

http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2012/10/hautelook-nordstrom-beauty-mascara-bag.html


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 21, 2012)

Decided to give the Starlet eyeliner a proper shot today and ugh, 6 hours in and I have panda eyes. I don't even line my lower lids and I didn't wear mascara today so yep it's all on the eyeliner.

I mean I guess it takes some drugstore brands 3-4 hours to give me panda eyes so this is slightly "better" but still disappointing. :


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Decided to give the Starlet eyeliner a proper shot today and ugh, 6 hours in and I have panda eyes. I don't even line my lower lids and I didn't wear mascara today so yep it's all on the eyeliner.
> 
> I mean I guess it takes some drugstore brands 3-4 hours to give me panda eyes so this is slightly "better" but still disappointing. :


 im not a fan of it either.  my problem is the color. i got the chocolate brown one.. it just looks dirty. its way too light of a brown for me, even though im quite fair. oh well...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree... the eyeliner is awful!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 23, 2012)

I used my usual Prestige black pencil eyeliner today and wow it stayed on waaaay better. So disappointing considering I grabbed that for like ...$4. :|

I have no problem with drugstore pencil liners... just don't try to charge for them like they're prestige liners.


----------



## katelynbby (Nov 24, 2012)

I really loved this bag.  I got the browgel I was hoping for, since I have thick eyebrows, and it's not goopy and doesn't come in a CLEAR bottle.  I'm not miffed about not getting the mascara because I fell in love with TheBalm mascara from the last bag.  The nailpolish is absolutely gorgeous, big and more versatile than I gave it credit for, the thin strips are just a bit difficult to deal with and even two topcoats couldn't "even out" the surface.  The eyeshadow is too freaking cute for words, although I have plenty of similar matte shades.  I ended up really loving the Starlet eyeliner - despite being a pencil, it's the absolute perfect texture for easy application on both my lid and waterline, I prefer it over my UD 24/7 pencil liner!  Also have to say there is something to be said for making the pencil white -it's easier to find in my bag XD.  The gloss is very pretty, but not quite opaque enough to be worn on its own with my lip coloring.  Combined with last months' bags, I pretty much have a whole new set of make-up looks and some new favorite products.  What I don't love (and thus have used only once) I'll sterilize and give to my sister's for xmas in the bags themselves.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 24, 2012)

got my bag and i think its alright.





more pics up on my blog..

as for the Chella it feels just like clear mascara I used to get when I was younger and trying to hide the fact that I wanted to wear makeup lol I used to use clear mascara and it worked the same with my brows.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I agree... the eyeliner is awful!


 I haven't tried the eyeliner yet.. have you tried to use a lighter to it for a few seconds b4 putting it on? Thats what I usually do.. Again I haven't tried this one yet thou.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried the eyeliner yet.. have you tried to use a lighter to it for a few seconds b4 putting it on? Thats what I usually do.. Again I haven't tried this one yet thou.


 Huh.  I didn't find this one hard *at all*.  I have a navy MAC pencil that requires the use of a lighter (I rarely wear it, though, because I can rarely be bothered to go looking for a lighter when I'm getting ready for work, and I don't think about it on the weekends) as well as a couple of MAC kohl pencils and Urban Decay 24/7 liners that do not, and the Starlet was even softer and creamier than the kohls or UD.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Huh.  I didn't find this one hard *at all*.  I have a navy MAC pencil that requires the use of a lighter (I rarely wear it, though, because I can rarely be bothered to go looking for a lighter when I'm getting ready for work, and I don't think about it on the weekends) as well as a couple of MAC kohl pencils and Urban Decay 24/7 liners that do not, and the Starlet was even softer and creamier than the kohls or UD.


 oh ok I just heard someone say they didn't like the pencil..


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh ok I just heard someone say they didn't like the pencil..


I think a lot of us (me included) have said the quality of the eyeliner is drugstore brand quality. I mean I don't intensely dislike it, but I don't feel like it's worth $11 like a prestige brand of eyeliner. I don't feel that the hardness is/was the problem... just the quality itself and how much it smudges or doesn't last.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think a lot of us (me included) have said the quality of the eyeliner is drugstore brand quality. I mean I don't intensely dislike it, but I don't feel like it's worth $11 like a prestige brand of eyeliner. I don't feel that the hardness is/was the problem... just the quality itself and how much it smudges or doesn't last.


 I agree on the smudginess and the staying power.  I use it at the corners and put eyeshadow on top - but it doesn't always work out.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 25, 2012)

So my Canadian co-blogger's ipsy bag came and wow they got 6 items. D: I'm actually super jelly of her bag it sounds super awesome.

So what she got that was advertised:

- They're Real

- Nailtini

- Meet Matte

- Starlet in brown

What else she got:

- a brush. At first I thought it was the SOHO brush from the September bag, but she says it has MyGlam printed on it. I'm guessing it might be one of these then: http://www.ipsy.com/account/product?id=april_myglam-brushes http://www.ipsy.com/account/product?id=may_myglam-brushes

- some sort of serum. I can't actually remember what it is but it might be a Eclos* *item from August.

Overall it sounds like a really good bag. :S I would've given up the Moxie which pretty much hate for those two items. Lucky canadians.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 25, 2012)

Wasn't this the first bag sent out to Canadian subscribers?


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't this the first bag sent out to Canadian subscribers?


 Yeah, I believe so.


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my Canadian co-blogger's ipsy bag came and wow they got 6 items. D: I'm actually super jelly of her bag it sounds super awesome.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I actually saw quite a few Canadian bloggers that were actually rather upset over not receiving the gloss. Isn't it because of the ingredients, or something?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 25, 2012)

Possibly. They're lucky they got the polish since polishes tend to get rejected by customs.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I actually saw quite a few Canadian bloggers that were actually rather upset over not receiving the gloss. Isn't it because of the ingredients, or something?


 I'd be sad if I missed out on the Moxie gloss too. I love it!

It's really great that Ipsy is branching out to other countries though!


----------



## bluelion (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, I would've thought the extra items would be in place of the nail polish instead of the gloss. Funny.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I would've thought the extra items would be in place of the nail polish instead of the gloss. Funny.


 They said on their ad that the moxie gloss would be replaced. "_Please note: bareMinerals is not available for Canadian November Glam Bag subscribers. They will receive another product in its place."_

Also, pardon me for not knowing a lot about import rules, but what's the deal with nail polish being problematic? I'm kind of surprised by that considering Julep has Canadian and American subscribers and they seem to operate without problems (er on the shipping products to Canada end at least)


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said on their ad that the moxie gloss would be replaced. "_Please note: bareMinerals is not available for Canadian November Glam Bag subscribers. They will receive another product in its place."_
> 
> Also, pardon me for not knowing a lot about import rules, but what's the deal with nail polish being problematic? I'm kind of surprised by that considering Julep has Canadian and American subscribers and they seem to operate without problems (er on the shipping products to Canada end at least)


 Nail polish is considered hazardous material because of the chemicals, so it has special shipping instructions.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks, I hadn't seen the ad. My guess re: shipping nail polish would be that Julep already complies with whatever shipping regulations are in place since polish is a staple in their boxes.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The second comes from the USPS site where it's prohibited to send polish via USPS because nail polish is considered hazardous.


 Actually, you can send NP through USPS though. I mean, among us who trade, I'm sure many of us had, but I've actually gone up to a counter at USPS once and told them straight up I had liquid in my package so it needed to be sent ground. I was asked what it was and I said nail polish (since I thought that would be most objectionable) and they told me it should be fine.

It seems more like there are shipping RESTRICTIONS on it than anything else. But thanks for letting me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was going to send her NP for christmas but I guess that's out of the question now. Hm... it will be gifted to someone else and I will think of a better gift &lt;3


----------



## CinD (Nov 25, 2012)

Do anyone know if theres a Cyber Monday sake going on? I missed the Meet Matte promo =( and read somewhere that Ipsy will have a 40% discount with free shipping.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think a lot of us (me included) have said the quality of the eyeliner is drugstore brand quality. I mean I don't intensely dislike it, but I don't feel like it's worth $11 like a prestige brand of eyeliner. I don't feel that the hardness is/was the problem... just the quality itself and how much it smudges or doesn't last.


 totslly agree with you on this


----------



## yoru (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think a lot of us (me included) have said the quality of the eyeliner is drugstore brand quality. I mean I don't intensely dislike it, but I don't feel like it's worth $11 like a prestige brand of eyeliner. I don't feel that the hardness is/was the problem... just the quality itself and how much it smudges or doesn't last.


Some drugstore eyeliner are quite good. My HG pencil eyeliner is Revlon Colorstay. It sits on my lashline for over 12hrs without smudging and just minimal fading LIKE A BOSS, when my UD pencil that I got from my glambag would do the same thing but are more expensive.

I don't think the starlet liner can even last 5hrs. Especially I can always use $11 to get 2 of those when they're on sale.


----------



## shandimessmer (Nov 26, 2012)

I haven't tried my eyeliner yet, but I got Chocolate (it seems like a ton of other people that got, too). From reading everything on here, I'm kind of nervous to try it out. I'm putting it off because I got the Sephora Favorites eyeliner sampler set a couple days before I got this month's MyGlam, so I have a bunch of new eyeliners to play with, but should I even waste my time with the one that came in MyGlam?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 26, 2012)

> I haven't tried my eyeliner yet, but I got Chocolate (it seems like a ton of other people that got, too). From reading everything on here, I'm kind of nervous to try it out. I'm putting it off because I got the Sephora Favorites eyeliner sampler set a couple days before I got this month's MyGlam, so I have a bunch of new eyeliners to play with, but should I even waste my time with the one that came in MyGlam?


 Give it a shot.. everyone likes different stuff. Something I may love you may hate and vice versa. I would never discount anything without trying it first and its not like you paid a ton of money for it.


----------



## shandimessmer (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't tried my eyeliner yet, but I got Chocolate (it seems like a ton of other people that got, too). From reading everything on here, I'm kind of nervous to try it out. I'm putting it off because I got the Sephora Favorites eyeliner sampler set a couple days before I got this month's MyGlam, so I have a bunch of new eyeliners to play with, but should I even waste my time with the one that came in MyGlam?
> ...


----------



## CinD (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CinD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do anyone know if theres a Cyber Monday sake going on? I missed the Meet Matte promo =( and read somewhere that Ipsy will have a 40% discount with free shipping.


not SAKE, I meant "deal/promo." sorry. lol


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 26, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried my eyeliner yet, but I got Chocolate (it seems like a ton of other people that got, too). From reading everything on here, I'm kind of nervous to try it out. I'm putting it off because I got the Sephora Favorites eyeliner sampler set a couple days before I got this month's MyGlam, so I have a bunch of new eyeliners to play with, but should I even waste my time with the one that came in MyGlam?


 oh I didn't know they gave out different colors.. I thought everyone got black. Good to know.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 26, 2012)

So my co-blogger got a chance to write the review and posted pictures on our blog, and these are the two items in the bag that weren't in the US bags:









I'm guessing this means they're going to be issuing the entire set of MG brushes to their new Canadian subscribers... it seems to be a bonus item though rather than one of the main items. Lucky!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my co-blogger got a chance to write the review and posted pictures on our blog, and these are the two items in the bag that weren't in the US bags:
> 
> ...


 The brush and case came in the March 2011 MyGlam bags while the Eclos came in the August bags. I'm wondering how many of those brush sets are left and it's kind odd they'd be giving the case away since it has the old Myglam name rather than the new Ipsy name.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The brush and case came in the March 2011 MyGlam bags while the Eclos came in the August bags. I'm wondering how many of those brush sets are left and it's kind odd they'd be giving the case away since it has the old Myglam name rather than the new Ipsy name.


 Interesting! I didn't think about it having the old name.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The brush and case came in the March 2011 MyGlam bags while the Eclos came in the August bags. I'm wondering how many of those brush sets are left and it's kind odd they'd be giving the case away since it has the old Myglam name rather than the new Ipsy name.


 They must have a lot of extras if they were able to send them all to Canadian subscribers! They're nice extras to have in bags though. I wonder if they'll continue sending the other brushes in future bags.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2012)

I like the brushes MyGlam sent out EXCEPT the big fluffy one. It's too big for my personal tastes.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the brushes MyGlam sent out EXCEPT the big fluffy one. It's too big for my personal tastes.


 I remember when I first started with sub boxes and staying away from MyGlam because  of what people were saying on YouTube.  

The biggest complaint I heard about the brushes was that they had a funky smell to them?  For those who got them - was this the case for you?


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember when I first started with sub boxes and staying away from MyGlam because  of what people were saying on YouTube.
> 
> The biggest complaint I heard about the brushes was that they had a funky smell to them?  For those who got them - was this the case for you?


 They did have a gasoline-type smell when I first got them. Some of the bags did as well, I think. The odor dissipated over time which was good. The bags Ipsy sends now are fine though!


----------



## yoru (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They must have a lot of extras if they were able to send them all to Canadian subscribers! They're nice extras to have in bags though. I wonder if they'll continue sending the other brushes in future bags.


As I can recall they were selling the brush and brush holder for $12 in myglam store or something? I have no idea what happened to the online store now. lol


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes there was a funky smell but that was due to the glue the previous fulfillment used to close the bags. Since they switched to their current fulfillment center the bags and products don't reek. When I visited the warehouse in March - when it was still Fulfilco they were using - the products didn't smell but when the bag actually arrived it smelled horrible. I'm absolutely convinced it was the glue they used and the switch to the new company really cinched it for me.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 26, 2012)

Got my Chella brow gel replacement and I am happy to report it is not empty this time. Yay! +1 for Ipsy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the brushes MyGlam sent out EXCEPT the big fluffy one. It's too big for my personal tastes.


 Surprisingly, I find myself reaching for my myGlam brushes often. I like the eyeshadow brush the most, and I actually do like the big fluffy one for blending and softening things up (I think it's way too big for a crease brush, though..). I even ended up trading for a second set of them for my little sister. I would enjoy more little bonuses like that from subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes there was a funky smell but that was due to the glue the previous fulfillment used to close the bags. Since they switched to their current fulfillment center the bags and products don't reek. When I visited the warehouse in March - when it was still Fulfilco they were using - the products didn't smell but when the bag actually arrived it smelled horrible. I'm absolutely convinced it was the glue they used and the switch to the new company really cinched it for me.


 I forgot about that!  Wasn't it the gold glitter one that smelled like seafood?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 27, 2012)

That I don't remember. I remember the mesh bags in July came from North Carolina but don't recall the gold glitter ones.


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That I don't remember. I remember the mesh bags in July came from North Carolina but don't recall the gold glitter ones.


 That was the June bag. It contained the Marbella eyeliner, the Philosophy moisturizer, the NYX lipstick, &amp; frizzproof stuff. I never had any smell complaints but that one was pretty gross-smelling. Mine came with loose threads so they replaced it for me.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 27, 2012)

I was a fan of June's products aside from the liner, but that bag was unfortunate. Mine also had loose strings and smelled gross. I didn't really request a replacement since the bag itself wasn't really my style anyway. Really glad to see they haven't had odor issues again since they switched fulfillment companies.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes there was a funky smell but that was due to the glue the previous fulfillment used to close the bags. Since they switched to their current fulfillment center the bags and products don't reek. When I visited the warehouse in March - when it was still Fulfilco they were using - the products didn't smell but when the bag actually arrived it smelled horrible. I'm absolutely convinced it was the glue they used and the switch to the new company really cinched it for me.


 I'm glad I waited for that problem to be over with because I probably would have unsubscribed and never looked back.

December will be bag number 3 for me.  So far I can say I am happy with Ipsy and use majority of the products they send me.

Has anyone tried to use the eyeliner to lightly fill their brows?  Does it work better that way?  I'm 1/2 tempted to try on my day off...but I'm not so experienced on the whole eyebrow filling thing.


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the brushes MyGlam sent out EXCEPT the big fluffy one. It's too big for my personal tastes.


I like to use the big fluffy one to blend my eyeshadow together. No color on it, but just go over the whole eye after I'm done to get rid of any harsh lines. It works great.


----------



## lasita (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like to use the big fluffy one to blend my eyeshadow together. No color on it, but just go over the whole eye after I'm done to get rid of any harsh lines. It works great.


 Yup. I like to do the same. Works great.


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lasita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup. I like to do the same. Works great.


 I have done the same!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 29, 2012)

> I have done the same!





> Yup. I like to do the same. Works great.





> I like to use the big fluffy one to blend my eyeshadow together. No color on it, but just go over the whole eye after I'm done to get rid of any harsh lines. It works great.


 Ehh, it's okay, but it's no Mac 224, I use that for final blending and the 227 with no product for softening out the edges, it's a lot denser than the "fluffy crease" brushes, so it removes rather than blending more and more, it's great for shaping up under the brows I use the my glam liner brushes for applying glitter and other sticky things I dont want to to get on my nice brushes, is always good to have lots of brushes!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 27, 2012)

Alright ladies, I need some help. I had just moved when November's ipsy went out. The last it says on tracking that it is being forwarded to my new address as of November 15th. I had contacted my newest post office and asked them where it was, they didn't know - said to wait a few weeks since I just moved - it might just be "stuck". Well I went to the post office where it was last located (where I used to live), and they entered the confirmation number and everything and its not in the system. So basically I am out of $10 bucks and November's ipsy bag! Is there anything I can do?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright ladies, I need some help. I had just moved when November's ipsy went out. The last it says on tracking that it is being forwarded to my new address as of November 15th. I had contacted my newest post office and asked them where it was, they didn't know - said to wait a few weeks since I just moved - it might just be "stuck". Well I went to the post office where it was last located (where I used to live), and they entered the confirmation number and everything and its not in the system. So basically I am out of $10 bucks and November's ipsy bag! Is there anything I can do?


 Contact Ipsy...they generally have good customer service, they will probably give you a refund.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 28, 2012)

I did - they weren't really of any help. They told me to contact the post office, which I did and no luck either. So I just emailed them back and told them I was very upset. I

m out of 10 bucks and a really cool Ipsy bag! I doubt they will give me a refund or anything - since it is the post office's fault. I'm just not sure what to do.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did - they weren't really of any help. They told me to contact the post office, which I did and no luck either. So I just emailed them back and told them I was very upset. I
> 
> m out of 10 bucks and a really cool Ipsy bag! I doubt they will give me a refund or anything - since it is the post office's fault. I'm just not sure what to do.


 the better business bureau? it sounds extreme but i believe that ipsy has to respond to them.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 29, 2012)

BBB can't do anything other than act as a 3rd party mediator.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BBB can't do anything other than act as a 3rd party mediator.


 oh ok. i tried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i hope that they work something out with you. maybe ipsy should do what bb does when a customer doesn't get a bag: not charge you for the january bag and you can get it for 'free'


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 29, 2012)

I've always suggested to people instead of the BBB to go to their bank/credit card holder and file a dispute and if that fails to file a complaint with the State Attorney General's Office in the state of the company they're complaining about along with their own state ATG. In Ipsy's case because I know them personally my suggestion would be to email them again and request a refund or replacement. Filing complaints and disputes should be a last ditch effort BUT the option is there for the consumer who feels they have contacted the company enough times and it isn't getting anywhere with the company.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone - I emailed ipsy again, so we will see!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've always suggested to people instead of the BBB to go to their bank/credit card holder and file a dispute and if that fails to file a complaint with the State Attorney General's Office in the state of the company they're complaining about along with their own state ATG. In Ipsy's case because I know them personally my suggestion would be to email them again and request a refund or replacement. Filing complaints and disputes should be a last ditch effort BUT the option is there for the consumer who feels they have contacted the company enough times and it isn't getting anywhere with the company.


 
Something to keep in mind about the Better Business Bureau:  The BBB is not a governmental organization.  Membership is voluntary, and they charge dues to businesses that do join.  They're also kind of like Yelp in that they have been known to give crappy ratings to good companies that don't join and good ratings to crappy companies that *do* join, *and* they have also been known to flip grades pretty much instantly when the only real thing that changed was whether the company in question joined or quit the organization.  And then there's the part where at least one branch refused to pursue investigations into complaints unless the complainants paid an arbitration fee.  Shady, shady stuff.  I quite honestly wouldn't expect much to come out of a complaint to them.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Something to keep in mind about the Better Business Bureau:  The BBB is not a governmental organization.  Membership is voluntary, and they charge dues to businesses that do join.  They're also kind of like Yelp in that they have been known to give crappy ratings to good companies that don't join and good ratings to crappy companies that *do* join, *and* they have also been known to flip grades pretty much instantly when the only real thing that changed was whether the company in question joined or quit the organization.  And then there's the part where at least one branch refused to pursue investigations into complaints unless the complainants paid an arbitration fee.  Shady, shady stuff.  I quite honestly wouldn't expect much to come out of a complaint to them.


 Wow. Didn't know any of that. =/


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 2, 2013)

Okay so I emailed them again and this was their response 

Quote: Hi ShelbyThank you for contacting ipsy. I checked our shipping records and show that your package was shipped to a different address and was marked undeliverable. It looks like you updated your shipping address, but after the 1st of the month, on November 6th. At that point, your order was already with the warehouse being processed. We ask that customers change their address by the 1st of the month in order to receive their Glam Bag in their new location. Unfortunately, we cannot get your Glam Bag back at this point, so we can't forward it to your new address. Often the post office will hold your package for 30 days. Have you checked with your local post office to see if they are holding your bag for you? Please let us know if you have any questions, and thank you for your continued support of ipsy!


This was the 2nd time I contacted them and it was the EXACT same reply!! So I replied back that nobody has helped me, the post office has no idea where it is or what happened to it, and I am not happy at all!!

And to my surprise, 

Quote: We will send a replacement out to you right away. We batch all of our accommodation orders before sending them to our warehouse, so it could take 1 to 2 weeks to receive your replacement item. Your tracking number will be emailed to you once your package ships. We appreciate your understanding, and thank you for your continued support of ipsy!


So....are they going to send me a November bag or a newer one? Either way, I don't care. As long as my $10 wasn't just thrown away, I'm good. I'm happy this can finally be resolved too.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 13, 2013)

Just received my replacement bag - it was November's bag! I was very impressed! Only thing is the Moxie lipgloss was replaced with something else - some anti aging treatment! Oh well - can't complain. Just happy to get my products.


----------

